# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Va t'acheter une (seconde) vie

## Grand_Maître_B

Je voudrais crier mon amour aux cons. Non, c'est vrai, un con, c'est émouvant. D'abord, le con croit tout ce qu'on lui dit, ce qui explique qu'il ne peut s’empêcher de voter entre la poire et le fromage après avoir regardé TF1, rabâchant à l'envi que c'est un devoir de voter, parce que nos ancêtres sont morts pour qu'on en ait le droit, ah Le con. Et pis il pense sincèrement qu'une société meilleure émergera du processus démocratique alors que, bon, qu'est-ce qui peut bien sortir d'une urne à part des cendres, les cendres de nos espoirs déçus, poil au cul ? Je vous le demande.
 Un con ça croit aussi en Dieu, d'où l'expression populaire _"mon Dieu qu'il est con"_ et en la justice d'où l'autre expression populaire _"aujourd'hui, les tribunaux sont saisis pour un oui ou pour un con"_.
 Jusqu'alors, les cons étaient éparpillés dans le monde en une diaspora douloureuse née de la quête, ô combien noble, de retrouver leur roi. Mais la tâche était ingrate car les prétendants au poste de roi des cons étaient nombreux. Heureusement, l'idée germa de donner aux cons un pays ; mieux, une autre vie, une seconde vie pour rattraper la première. Ainsi naquit le MMORPG Second Life et ce fut jour de fête pour les cons du monde entier qui, enfin, pouvaient se retrouver exclusivement entre eux.
 Mais voilà, la société LINDEN, qui édite le jeu Second Life, se dit que ça serait quand même ballot de ne pas profiter de la situation. Alors il fut proposé aux joueurs d'acquérir des propriétés immobilières, qui leur appartiendraient vraiment, à eux et pas à la société LINDEN, et que ces cons pourraient revendre leurs biens à d'autres cons. C'est vrai que l'opération était osée. Dans tous les autres MMORPG, le joueur n'a aucun droit sur ses possessions. Il est d'ailleurs en général interdit de les revendre contre du vrai argent à d'autres joueurs. Mais LINDEN, qui cherchait à attirer l'attention sur son jeu, prit le contre-pied de cette politique et conféra donc un droit de propriété exclusif à ses joueurs. Disons qu'il s'agit plus de propriété intellectuelle que de droit réel mais, passons. L'idée fit son chemin et l'on vit des cons se pavaner avec des îles, des maisons, des parcs, clamant à qui voulait l’entendre qu’ils en étaient bien propriétaires. LINDEN, bien sûr, n’agissait pas par gentillesse, alors la société décida de taxer les propriétaires, introduisant ainsi une forme d'impôt dont les cons s'acquittèrent le sourire aux lèvres (en réalité, les joueurs désirant acheter un bien immobilier dans Second Life devaient payer un abonnement premium mensuel, dont le quantum est calculé en fonction des m2 possédés, genre 5 $ par mois pour 500 m2.).
 Pendant quelque temps, les cons furent heureux d'être propriétaires de terrains et buildings numériques, dans lesquels ils pouvaient folâtrer sous la forme de pénis géants. Puis LINDEN, cette gigantesque agence immobilière, décida de cesser la vente de biens immobiliers virtuels pour s'engager dans l'open source. Ce changement a eu un impact considérable :
 D'une, désormais n'importe qui dans Second Life peut posséder un territoire, sans verser de droit, ce qui a pour conséquence de dévaluer à zéro les biens immobiliers déjà existants et pourtant payés un bon paquet de pognon par les joueurs qui, depuis des années, s'acquittaient de leurs "taxes" de propriétaires, dans la perspective de revendre un de ces jours leurs propriétés, pour un autre bon paquet de pognon.
 De deux, il a fallu réorganiser Second Life pour passer à de l'open source. Pour ce faire, LINDEN a littéralement exproprié des joueurs de leurs possessions ; elle a nationalisé, sans aucune contrepartie financière, les territoires pourtant détenus par des joueurs. En bref, elle les a pris pour des cons.
 Mais voilà, un con, ça peut aussi s'énerver.  Et c’est ainsi que cinq cons de nationalité américaine - non, ne riez pas, on en a chez nous aussi, croyez-moi, j'en connais ; il y en a même parmi vous, si, si, je vous le dis – ont saisi un Tribunal de Pennsylvanie pour faire juger que, et je cite des passages de la plainte, LINDEN avait instauré en réalité une dictature qui a attiré les joueurs, sous la fausse promesse de leur octroyer un droit de propriété, leur a fait créer des infrastructures immobilières puis a décidé de nationaliser brutalement ces actifs en virant les soi-disant propriétaires. Ils réclament 5 millions de dollars à titre de dommages et intérêts.
 Alors, moi, je salue l'initiative. C'est vrai que, d'un point de vue juridique, la question se pose : si contractuellement vous vous engagez à conférer définitivement la propriété d'un bien, fût-il constitué de lignes de code, à quelqu'un qui vous paye en échange pour cette possession, puis que vous le lui retirez brutalement, vous commettez une violation de votre engagement contractuel. D'un autre côté, peut-on dire que le joueur est vraiment propriétaire d'un bien numérique comme il pourrait l'être d'un "vrai" bien, sous prétexte que c’est ce que l'éditeur du jeu a pu claironner ? Non mais c'est vrai, après tout, si un con a pu croire un jour à ce genre de bêtise, faut-il le plaindre ?
 On attend donc avec impatience de savoir si le juge va indemniser les cinq cons ou s'il va même carrément ordonner que l'armée américaine attaque cette ignoble dictature à faire pâlir un Taliban de jalousie. Je prédis d'ailleurs que nous verrons prochainement un mod d'America's Army: Assault on Second Life. Permettez-moi d'apporter ma contribution, après tout, je ne suis pas moins con qu'un autre.
 Je propose d'en faire un stand alone intitulé _"le con de la rivière Kwaï"_.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mthieu

On vie vraiment une époque de cons...  ::|:

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Excellent article maître, j'espère que tu nous tiendra informés des suites de l'affaire ! Payer un loyer virtuel pour un truc aussi vide d'intérêt et de contenu, je dois reconnaitre que ça me dépasse ...

----------


## Dark Fread

Hallucinant  ::O:

----------


## ElGato

C'est passionnant de bêtise, je pense que Second Life devrait faire partie du patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco vu le nombre de service qu'il rend : rendre le MMO hype, rassembler tous les Grands Reporters dans le même jeu auquel eux seuls jouent, faire office d'appeau à blaireau (c'est pas tout à fait la même chose)...




Juste une question technique : quand un Américain floué dans son bon droit attaque en justice et qu'il réclame des millions de dollar...C'est parce qu'il espère vraiment les obtenir - cette fameuse histoire de justice non-euclidienne, ou platonique, ou aristotruc, je sais plus ? Ou c'est juste qu'en réclamant beaucoup il espère avoir un peu ?

----------


## BigDams

Ces cons-là n'étaient donc pas propriétaires, mais locataires. Il y a eu duperie sur la marchandise. Je ne suis pas avocat - bien qu'il m'arrive de porter des robes - mais une affaire comme celle-là doit se plaider assez facilement, si les cons en question avaient la présence d'esprit de se former partie civile. 
J'imagine que, individuellement, le préjudice est assez faible, quelques dizaines de dollars, mais si on multiplie pas le nombre de "propriétaires", ça représente un gros paquet de brouzoufs que l'éditeur aurait du rembourser. 
Il aurait du racheter au moins les titres de propriétés, les taxes payées, c'est autre chose. 

Mais enfin bon, les business virtuels, c'est vraiment particulier, à mon sens vendre de l'immatériel devrait être interdit, tout comme on devrait interdire la vente de parcelles de terrain sur la lune ou sur Mars. 
On sait bien qu'il y aura toujours des cons pour oser en acheter. 
Comme disait Audiard: "les cons, ça ose tout, c'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on les reconnaît".

----------


## Nonok

Très bon article. J'imagine déjà la vague de suicide chez les joueurs de Second Life et probablement un très bon add-on pour ArmA 2 très prochainement. "Operation Third Life" avec des énormes blindés qui évoluent dans un environnement totalement destructible qui ne se répare jamais. Non mais s'il venait à l'esprit des créateurs de cette bouse de la transformer en jeu cheapos de guerre, je m'y jette corps et âme.

----------


## AgentDerf

Excellent article.
LIDEN a quand même du se faire un paquet de frics avec tout les cons qui leur ont payé un loyer, il pourrai en rendre un peu.
Même si c'est très con d'acheter du terrain virtuel, c'est d'autant plus mal honnête des les exproprier comme ça.

Il n'y avait pas des tartine juridique à approuver quand tu achetais ton bien virtuel?
Ou c'était juste "CGV : Kikou! Lol! mdrrrrrrrr!" ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

GMB a oublié de préciser que les cons écrivaient aussi des News juridiques sur des jeux de cons  ::P: 
Mais bon tout doit être en bonne et due forme du coté de Liden, mais comme les cons ne lisent pas les conditions auxquelles ils achètent...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Juste une question technique : quand un Américain floué dans son bon droit attaque en justice et qu'il réclame des millions de dollar...C'est parce qu'il espère vraiment les obtenir - cette fameuse histoire de justice non-euclidienne, ou platonique, ou aristotruc, je sais plus ? Ou c'est juste qu'en réclamant beaucoup il espère avoir un peu ?


Oui. Il peut espérer en obtenir autant, car les dommages et intérêts ont pour objectif aux USA de punir le fautif pour qu'il ne recommence plus, tandis qu'en France, ils ne servent qu'à rétablir le préjudice. Un joueur français pourrait au mieux obtenir le remboursement de ses abonnements mensuels, tandis que le joueur américain peut obtenir beaucoup plus. Après, 1 million de $ ça fait beaucoup pour une société comme LINDEN. Pour faire mal à coca cola et l'inciter à ne plus reproduire un comportement fautif, il faut y aller à grands coups de millions de $, sinon, elle rigole. pour LINDEN, c'est un peu beaucoup je pense.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h31 ----------




> GMB a oublié de préciser que les cons écrivaient aussi des News juridiques sur des jeux de cons 
> Mais bon tout doit être en bonne et due forme du coté de Liden, mais comme les cons ne lisent pas les conditions auxquelles ils achètent...


Pfff....Tu aurais pu au moins t'élever au niveau du "c'est celui qui dit qui est"....

----------


## shivu

La propriété intellectuelle est-elle une véritable propriété au sens du Code civil, en contient-elle tous les démembrements ? that is the question...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tiens je rebondis sur le post de Shivu. Un joueur français pourrait arguer de ce que l'expropriation de ses biens immobiliers s'analyse en une contrefaçon d'oeuvre de l'esprit. LINDEN lui a reconnu un droit de propriété intellectuelle sur une oeuvre de l'esprit (par exemple, l'île que possède le joueur ou son manoir) et en lui retirant, LINDEN exploite (ou détruit) son oeuvre de l'esprit. Cela viole son droit patrimonial et moral.

----------


## shivu

> Ces cons-là n'étaient donc pas propriétaires, mais locataires. Il y a eu duperie sur la marchandise. Je ne suis pas avocat - bien qu'il m'arrive de porter des robes - mais une affaire comme celle-là doit se plaider assez facilement, si les cons en question avaient la présence d'esprit de se former partie civile. 
> J'imagine que, individuellement, le préjudice est assez faible, quelques dizaines de dollars, mais si on multiplie pas le nombre de "propriétaires", ça représente un gros paquet de brouzoufs que l'éditeur aurait du rembourser. 
> Il aurait du racheter au moins les titres de propriétés, les taxes payées, c'est autre chose. 
> 
> Mais enfin bon, les business virtuels, c'est vraiment particulier, à mon sens vendre de l'immatériel devrait être interdit, tout comme on devrait interdire la vente de parcelles de terrain sur la lune ou sur Mars. 
> On sait bien qu'il y aura toujours des cons pour oser en acheter. 
> Comme disait Audiard: "les cons, ça ose tout, c'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on les reconnaît".


préjudice individuel faible, cela dépend : il me semble qu'à un moment, il y  avait beaucoup de transactions immo sur 2nd life. De ce fait, les terrains intéressants ont pris beaucoup de valeurs. Donc, normalement (en France ce serait ça), en cas de "nationalisation", tu indemnises en fonction de la valeur du terrain: le m2 dans le larzac coût moins cher que le m2 à Paris. Le préjudice peut donc être important même à titre individuel.

Ensuite, sur l'interdiction de vente de terrains sur la lune ou sur mars, cela est dû aux conventions internationales. Comme il n'y en a pas qui régissent la propriété virtuelle, tout est possible.

----------


## shivu

> Tiens je rebondis sur le post de Shivu. Un joueur français pourrait arguer de ce que l'expropriation de ses biens immobiliers s'analyse en une contrefaçon d'oeuvre de l'esprit. LINDEN lui a reconnu un droit de propriété intellectuelle sur une oeuvre de l'esprit (par exemple, l'île que possède le joueur ou son manoir) et en lui retirant, LINDEN exploite (ou détruit) son oeuvre de l'esprit. Cela viole son droit patrimonial et moral.


La violation est encore plus flagrante si le joueur a mis sur son île ou dans sa maison des objets qu'il a créé lui-même via différents outils (photoshop, 3DS max)? Il me semble que c'est possible dans 2nd life, non ?

----------


## skyblazer

Sorti la même année que Second Life, Project Entropia est encore plus piège à cons. Les types qui ont dépensés des fortunes (en milliers voire dizaines de milliers de dollars) pour acheter des terrains sont sans doute pire que ces cons là. C'est un peu la classe mondiale. Peut-être même les champions du monde.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Ensuite, sur l'interdiction de vente de terrains sur la lune ou sur mars, cela est dû aux conventions internationales.


C'est à dire? Il y des lois prévu dans les conventions internationales pour mars ou la lune?
La lune et mars n'ont pas de "propriétaire", donc comment c'est possible de vendre des parcelle du coup, si cela n'appartient à personne? A moins que la conventions prévois que la 1ier personne qui découvre un terrain vierge en devient propriétaire? 
Dans ce cas la lune appartient à Amestrong, et mars à un petit robot métalic qui fait bip bip?  ::): 

Remarque on a bien le cas en amerique du sud, ou des gros "propriétaire" arrive sur de terre avec 30 gars avec AK47 et vire des paysans en leur disant que le terrain leur appartient, avec des titres propriété plus ou moins bidon ou fictif.
Alors j'imagine pas les pbs avec des bien virtuel...

En même temps les jeux qu'on achète sur Steam ne sont-ils pas déjà des biens virtuels? On peut pas nous les retirer a moins qu'on viole la charte non?

----------


## Warzlouf

Merde alors. Ces 2 hectares que j'ai achetés sur al lune, c'est peut-être du pipeau ?

----------


## Vinnythetrue

Personnellement, je trouve à peine plus con de payer une taxe foncière pour un bien immobilier dans second life que de payer pour des vêtements d'avatar sur 360 ou encore (si j'ai bien compris le principe) payer à la partie des jeux arcade dans la nouvelle "salle d'arcade" de microsoft.

----------


## Flipmode

> les cendres de nos espoirs déçus, poil au cul ?


Le reste j'ai pas trop compris... bah quoi j'ai le droit d'exprimer mon point de vu, ya quand même des gens qui sont mort pour ça ! non ? :smile:
Bon je retourne sur mon MMO.

EDIT: sujet du jour, "peut-on comparer cette news avec l'affaire des zones à risque dévastée par la tempête Xynthia ? parce que obliger des gens à déménager sur un coup de tête est-ce légal ? sécurité ou pas !" c'est juste que ça m'a fait tilter... vous avez la journée.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Ha, comme c'était bon à lire. :Bave: 
Finis ta clope, et on remet ça. ::wub::

----------


## shivu

> C'est à dire? Il y des lois prévu dans les conventions internationales pour mars ou la lune?


Les conventions internationales relatives au droit de l'espace disposent que les corps extra-planétaires ne sont pas appropriables. C'est aussi pour ça qu'on ne peut pas acheter d'étoiles ou d'exo-planètes même si des sociétés US en vendent.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai mais extra-planétaire ? pas sur la planète ? donc les informations étant sur la planète c'est pas le cas ici ! je chipote ou ...?
Parce qu'à partir de là une musique n'est la propriété de personne vu qu'elle n'a pas de corps juste un support comme ces maison dans le jeu ? je demande hein ...

Ou c'est un fake cette convention ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Le reste j'ai pas trop compris... bah quoi j'ai le droit d'exprimer mon point de vu, ya quand même des gens qui sont mort pour ça ! non ? :smile:
> Bon je retourne sur mon MMO.


Non mais la blague c'est que les gens qui disent que c'est un devoir d'aller voter sortent une hérésie juridique. C'est un droit, pas un devoir (ce n'est pas une obligation juridique, comme à l'époque où les garçons devaient faire l'armée par exemple). Du coup, ton droit, tu l'exerces ou tu ne l'exerces pas, ce n'est pas critiquable, c'est, au vrai sens du terme, ton droit. 

Alors dire que c'est un devoir de voter parce que nos ancêtres sont morts pour qu'on en ait le droit, c'est con. D'où la blague. 

Non mais c'est pas grave, ça ne fait rien, ça ne fait rien.

----------


## Hellsing999

> Non mais la blague c'est que les gens qui disent que c'est un devoir d'aller voter sortent une hérésie juridique. C'est un droit, pas un devoir (ce n'est pas une obligation juridique, comme à l'époque où les garçons devaient faire l'armée par exemple). Du coup, ton droit, tu l'exerces ou tu ne l'exerces pas, ce n'est pas critiquable, c'est, au vrai sens du terme, ton droit. 
> 
> Alors dire que c'est un devoir de voter parce que nos ancêtres sont morts pour qu'on en ait le droit, c'est con. D'où la blague. 
> 
> Non mais c'est pas grave, ça ne fait rien, ça ne fait rien.


D'un point de vue juridique, le devoir d'aller voter c'est peut-être une hérésie mais d'un point de vue moral ça se tient donc c'est critiquable. J'en déduis donc que tu ne votes pas, c'est mal.  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Non mais la blague c'est que les gens qui disent que c'est un devoir d'aller voter sortent une hérésie juridique. C'est un droit, pas un devoir (ce n'est pas une obligation juridique, comme à l'époque où les garçons devaient faire l'armée par exemple). Du coup, ton droit, tu l'exerces ou tu ne l'exerces pas, ce n'est pas critiquable, c'est, au vrai sens du terme, ton droit. 
> 
> Alors dire que c'est un devoir de voter parce que nos ancêtres sont morts pour qu'on en ait le droit, c'est con. D'où la blague. 
> 
> Non mais c'est pas grave, ça ne fait rien, ça ne fait rien.


Tu froisses tes lecteurs belges là  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

> C'est à dire? Il y des lois prévu dans les conventions internationales pour mars ou la lune?
> La lune et mars n'ont pas de "propriétaire", donc comment c'est possible de vendre des parcelle du coup, si cela n'appartient à personne? A moins que la conventions prévois que la 1ier personne qui découvre un terrain vierge en devient propriétaire? 
> Dans ce cas la lune appartient à Amestrong, et mars à un petit robot métalic qui fait bip bip?


La lune est considéré comme territoire international, et tout l'espace aussi en fait.

Tout les pays ayant signé la convention sur l'espace blabla bla sont obligé de respecté ceci, comme pour les eaux en hautes mer.

C'est a dire, interdiction de vendre du terrain, interdiction de transporter/utiliser des armes, ect ect...

Si une entreprise privé enfreint ces règles , alors l'état dont la société est membre doit s'en occuper, l'état est considéré comme responsable.

Donc les ventes de sois disant terrain sur la lune et cie, sont caduque.

Le seul cas douteux est le cas d'un type ayant acheté la lune avant la signature de ces accord, ce qui pose un problème juridique, mais c'est considéré communément comme caduque... 

Voila voila.

----------


## bensa

> Alors dire que c'est un devoir de voter parce que nos ancêtres sont morts pour qu'on en ait le droit, c'est con. D'où la blague. 
> 
> Non mais c'est pas grave, ça ne fait rien, ça ne fait rien.


Voter n'est pas un devoir juridique (pas en France en tout cas) mais un devoir civique. 

Et que ceux qui ont acheté des propriétés dans Second Life, qu'ils soient cons ou non (c'est de la spéculation au même titre que la bourse - à voir si ça pouvait théoriquement être rentable) se sont fait avoir, cette fois-ci juridiquement, et on le droit de vouloir être remboursés...

A traiter trop vite les autres de cons, on le devient fatalement un peu soi-même  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah enfin un joueur de Second Life qui s'exprime ! Et en plus, lui fait au moins l'effort de se mettre au niveau du "c'est celui qui dit qui est". L'un d'entre vous devrait en prendre de la graine.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Voter n'est pas un devoir juridique (pas en France en tout cas) mais un *devoir civique*.


_"Devoir civique"_, j'ai beau connaître, ça me fait toujours le même effet. Un peu comme _"citoyen du monde"_.

Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est ce qu'on appelle une proposition vide de sens (unsinnig) en philosophie du langage.

----------


## Emualynk

Cet article était magnifique, merci GMB.
Par contre on vient de me signaler que Second Life était open source depuis 2006.
Les attaques sont récentes ou c'est une histoire qui date un peu ?

----------


## spiralzone

Pouf ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non les attaques sont très récentes, elles dates d'avril 2010.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

::O: 

Dingue la violence des commentaires dès qu'on parle de _Second Life_.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah en l'absence de First Life, faut bien qu'ils s'occupent quand ils sont pas dans leur "jeu".
Ce qui me fait peur avec les mongolos de Second Life, c'est qu'on parle d'une population tellement teubé qu'elle a même pas été capable de passer au prochain stade de l'évolution du demeuré : Facebook.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ouais c'est marrant. Je suis sur qu'il est québécois en plus. Mais neo_13 va nous nettoyer tout ça je pense.

----------


## bensa

> _"Devoir civique"_, j'ai beau connaître, ça me fait toujours le même effet. Un peu comme _"citoyen du monde"_.
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est ce qu'on appelle une proposition vide de sens (unsinnig) en philosophie du langage.


Ce que je sais c'est que voter n'est pas qu'un loisir qu'on décide de prendre ou de ne pas prendre impunément... Si voter a  un sens, c'est celui de la démocratie, que ça soit "unsinning" ou "sinning"...

----------


## Emualynk

> Ce que je sais c'est que voter n'est pas qu'un loisir qu'on décide de prendre ou de ne pas prendre impunément... Si voter a  un sens, c'est celui de la démocratie, que ça soit "unsinning" ou "sinning"...


Ça me fait penser fortement à la sagesse populaire tout ça.
Vous savez celle qui... bon j'arrête là avant de me ramasser un godwin.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## bensa

> Ça me fait penser fortement à la sagesse populaire tout ça.
> Vous savez celle qui... bon j'arrête là avant de me ramasser un godwin.


Tu veux dire que c'est trivial de dire que voter c'est important ? Oui je l'espère ! Ce billet me semblait juste un peu inquiétant par son message sur le vote d'où ma réaction (je préfère quand vous parlez simplement de jeu, là ça me fait marrer pour le coup  ::): )

----------


## spiralzone

> Bah en l'absence de First Life, faut bien qu'ils s'occupent quand ils sont pas dans leur "jeu".
> Ce qui me fait peur avec les mongolos de Second Life, c'est qu'on parle d'une population tellement teubé qu'elle a même pas été capable de passer au prochain stade de l'évolution du demeuré : Facebook.


Déjà, preuve de ton immense idiotie, SL n'est pas un jeu.
Ensuite, à part quelques inadaptés dans ton genre, la plupart des résidents de SL sont loin d'être des "mongolos".
Si tu prenais la peine de te rendre compte par toi même, et ne pas prendre des articles ou des pseudo-reportage idiots pour argent content, tu réaliserais toute la richesse que peut contenir SL.
Tu pourrais voir les constructions réalisées par les résidents, toutes plus confondante de réalisme que les autres, tu pourrais voir les expositions d'artistes, les concerts et tant d'autre choses.
Tu pourrais aussi y rencontrer des programmeurs donnant vie à ce monde, des personnes d'une intellégence bien supérieure à la tienne, donc loin d'être des "mongolos" comme tu dis.
Tout ça tu pourrais le découvrir de toi même, mais il est bien plus facile de critiquer hein ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> Tu veux dire que c'est trivial de dire que voter c'est important ? Oui je l'espère ! Ce billet me semblait juste un peu inquiétant par son message sur le vote d'où ma réaction (je préfère quand vous parlez simplement de jeu, là ça me fait marrer pour le coup )


Voter pour la grande pièce de théâtre ? Oui mais non quoi.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Déjà, preuve de ton immense idiotie, SL n'est pas un jeu.
> Ensuite, à part quelques inadaptés dans ton genre, la plupart des résidents de SL sont loin d'être des "mongolos".
> Si tu prenais la peine de te rendre compte par toi même, et ne pas prendre des articles ou des pseudo-reportage idiots pour argent content, tu réaliserais toute la richesse que peut contenir SL.
> Tu pourrais voir les constructions réalisées par les résidents, toutes plus confondante de réalisme que les autres, tu pourrais voir les expositions d'artistes, les concerts et tant d'autre choses.
> Tu pourrais aussi y rencontrer des programmeurs donnant vie à ce monde, des personnes d'une intellégence bien supérieure à la tienne, donc loin d'être des "mongolos" comme tu dis.
> Tout ça tu pourrais le découvrir de toi même, mais il est bien plus facile de critiquer hein ?


Paraît même que y a des réunions nécrophiles.
C'est dire la richesse et la profondeur du non-jeu. Je crois que je passe à côté de quelque chose de grand.

Tant pis, mes examens passeront après.

----------


## spiralzone

> Paraît même que y a des réunions nécrophiles.
> C'est dire la richesse et la profondeur du non-jeu. Je crois que je passe à côté de quelque chose de grand.
> 
> Tant pis, mes examens passeront après.


Il y a des réunions de dealer de drogue à Paris, mais il y a aussi le Louvre, le musée Grévin, la Cité de la Science, le jardin des plantes et tant d'autres lieux remarquables.
SL c'est pareil, on peut y trouver le pire (qui en général ne reste pas longtemps) mais aussi et surtout le meilleur.
Mais il faut avoir le courage de se faire une opinion par soit même, et non pas par des "il parait"…

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu sais, c'est nous qui avons fait les pseudo-reportages idiots...
Tu te rends compte, on est des ordures de journalistes et autres pourritures de testeurs de jeux vidéo !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Mais il faut avoir le courage de se faire une opinion par soit même, et non pas par des "il parait"…


Ouais bah alors nan, je préfère être un lâche et me replonger dans mes cours d'immuno.

----------


## Ördek

> Il y a des réunions de dealer de drogue à Paris, mais il y a aussi le Louvre, le musée Grévin, la Cité de la Science, le jardin des plantes et tant d'autres lieux remarquables.
> SL c'est pareil, on peut y trouver le pire (qui en général ne reste pas longtemps) mais aussi et surtout le meilleur.
> Mais il faut avoir le courage de se faire une opinion par soit même, et non pas par des "il parait"…


Ouais, et il faut aussi avoir le courage de ne pas être agressif et essayer d'expliquer posément et sans insultes pourquoi on pense telle ou telle chose, tu crois pas ?  :;): 
Sans vouloir être méchant avec toi, je comprends pas vraiment l'intérêt de SL (et je pense que je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas) : pourquoi assister à des concerts virtuels quand tu peux aller à un _vrai_ concert avec les _vraies_ sensations que ça implique ? Ou alors aller dans des expos culturelles IRL ? Voire même avoir une vie IRL !

En tout cas, merci pour cet article GMB !  ::):

----------


## spiralzone

> Tu sais, c'est nous qui avons fait les pseudo-reportages idiots...
> Tu te rends compte, on est des ordures de journalistes et autres pourritures de testeurs de jeux vidéo !


Le devoir d'un journaliste n'est-il pas d'informer en toute honnêteté ?
Il est plus que navrant de constater que ce qui compte maintenant chez les journaleux ce n'est pas la vérité mais le sensationnel. Navrant aussi de voir comment les aspects positifs, de loin les plus nombreux, sont passés sous silence au profit des quelques accès négatifs.

----------


## Emualynk

> Tu veux dire que c'est trivial de dire que voter c'est important ? Oui je l'espère ! Ce billet me semblait juste un peu inquiétant par son message sur le vote d'où ma réaction (je préfère quand vous parlez simplement de jeu, là ça me fait marrer pour le coup )


Non, je voulais plutôt citer ce regretté Desproges.
Et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'inquiétant concernant le vote dans ce texte.

----------


## spiralzone

> Sans vouloir être méchant avec toi, je comprends pas vraiment l'intérêt de SL (et je pense que je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas) : pourquoi assister à des concerts virtuels quand tu peux aller à un _vrai_ concert avec les _vraies_ sensations que ça implique ? Ou alors aller dans des expos culturelles IRL ? Voire même avoir une vie IRL !)


Et pourquoi les deux seraient ils incompatibles ?
Je vais voir des concerts, je vais visiter des musées en RL, mais vas tu dépenser des milliers d'euros pour aller voir un chanteur australien, un artiste japonais ? Perso je ne peux pas, mais SL me permet de connaitre des artistes que je n'aurais jamais connu autrement par exemple.
Quand à avoir une vie RL, ce n'est pas incompatible non plus avec une vie SL. Il suffit de se fixer des limites.

----------


## Emualynk

> Et pourquoi les deux seraient ils incompatibles ?
> Je vais voir des concerts, je vais visiter des musées en RL, mais vas tu dépenser des milliers d'euros pour aller voir un chanteur australien, un artiste japonais ? Perso je ne peux pas, mais SL me permet de connaitre des artistes que je n'aurais jamais connu autrement par exemple.
> Quand à avoir une vie RL, ce n'est pas incompatible non plus avec une vie SL. Il suffit de se fixer des limites.


Déjà, j'aimerais bien savoir dans quel monde il faut dépenser des milliers d'euros pour aller à un concert, et ensuite, ces artistes, tu aurais très bien pu les découvrir sans SL en faisant preuve de curiosité (car aux dernières nouvelles, ils existent bien en dehors de SL).

----------


## ElGato

> les aspects positifs, de loin les plus nombreux


Rassembler beaucoup de relous au même endroit ? Faire baisser la consommation de Valium chez les grands dépressifs ? Laisser le MMO aussi propre en sortant qu'on l'avait trouvé en entrant ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope, mon devoir de journaliste, c'est de me foutre de la gueule des gens qui prennent les vessies pour des lanternes, surtout quand les vessies sont pseudo-intellectuelles.

La hype à deux balles, le vernis culturel, la soit disante accession à un nouveau stade de société/de conscience via ce genre de chat 3D, c'est même plus la société du spectacle...

C'est la société du "Regarde maman, j'ai dessiné sur le mur avec mon caca" : un truc où le relativisme intellectuel rend tout et n'importe quoi digne du titre de culture.

En clair, c'est notre devoir civique de nous foutre de ta gueule pour éviter la déliquescence du sens.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et il y a des cons qui écrivent des articles  de merde sans savoir de quoi ils parlent, ainsi que des cons, comme vous  tous qui font des commentaires idiots, comme des moutons.






> Je vais voir des concerts, je vais visiter des musées en RL, mais vas tu dépenser des milliers d'euros pour aller voir un chanteur australien, un artiste japonais ? Perso je ne peux pas, mais SL me permet de connaitre des artistes que je n'aurais jamais connu autrement par exemple.


En quoi _SL_ est-il nécessaire pour cela ? Internet, les bibliothèques, les revues d'art ne suffisent pas ? Quelle est la plus value apportée par _SL_ par rapport à ces médias plus classiques, à part le sentiment d'appartenance ?

*EDIT:* Ah ben tiens, grillé par Boulon, ElGato et Emualynk...

----------


## Ördek

> Et pourquoi les deux seraient ils incompatibles ?
> Je vais voir des concerts, je vais visiter des musées en RL, mais vas tu dépenser des milliers d'euros pour aller voir un chanteur australien, un artiste japonais ? Perso je ne peux pas, mais SL me permet de connaitre des artistes que je n'aurais jamais connu autrement par exemple.
> Quand à avoir une vie RL, ce n'est pas incompatible non plus avec une vie SL. Il suffit de se fixer des limites.


Tu sais, sans passer par second life tu peux écouter des artistes légalement et gratuitement sur internet, suffit d'être un minimum curieux et ça te coûte juste ton abonnement internet, rien de plus ! Et pour les limites à se fixer, je sais bien qu'avec un peu de volonté on peut savoir s'arrêter, mais voilà, l'immense majorité des gens, que ce soit sur SL ou dans d'autres MMO, voir même des jeux solos, ont du mal à se fixer seul ces limites, et c'est pas parce que toi tu continues à avoir une vie sociale et culturelle épanouie que c'est le cas de tous... Mais après, je dois aussi reconnaître que, n'ayant jamais testé SL, je suis pas super-bien placé pour juger ce jeu en particulier, ce que je fais, c'est émettre des généralités, qui marchent pour la plupart des cas, mais pas tous.
Par contre, les journalistes de canardpc sont consciencieux, ils ne se permettraient pas de critiquer un jeu (ou dans le cas présent une sorte de réseau) sans avoir des infos de première main...*

Edit : tiens, grillé par pas mal de monde, mais au moins j'aurais essayé de dire ça gentiment  ::):

----------


## Emualynk

> Mais après, je dois aussi reconnaître que, n'ayant jamais testé SL, je suis pas super-bien placé pour juger ce jeu en particulier, ce que je fais, c'est émettre des généralités, qui marchent pour la plupart des cas, mais pas tous.


Personnellement, j'ai testé, j'ai trouvé ça tellement peu ergonomique et intuitif que j'ai du mal à comprendre son succès, et surtout comment on peut trouver après des jeux comme ArmA 2 hardcore en comparaison.

----------


## Baal-84

Ils peuvent baser ça sur le concept d'expropriation, en estimant le montant de l'indemnisation à zéro, ou en indemnisant avec de l'argent virtuel ...  ::P:  Bon on comprend que ça se passe aux USA, ils ont le droit de demander des millions. En France il faudrait indemniser au montant réel, et là les plaignant auraient bien eu du mal à justifier un préjudice de 5 millions ! Pour l'histoire du vote et des morts, si les gens sont morts c'est pour des droits, pas pour des obligations. Je crois qu'imposer le vote aux gens c'est complètement l'inverse de l'esprit de leur combat. Mais on peut dire ce qu'on veut, on aura bien du mal à leur demander leur avis ...

----------


## spiralzone

> Déjà, j'aimerais bien savoir dans quel monde il faut dépenser des milliers d'euros pour aller à un concert, et ensuite, ces artistes, tu aurais très bien pu les découvrir sans SL en faisant preuve de curiosité (car aux dernières nouvelles, ils existent bien en dehors de SL).


Alors, si je veux assister à un concert d'un artiste australien, par exemple, combien crois tu que vont me couter le billet d'avion, l'hébergement sur place, la place de concert en elle même ?
J'aurais pu en découvrir certain sur le net oui, mais pas tous. Certains débutent et SL est une excellente opportunité pour eux de se faire connaitre.




> Rassembler beaucoup de relous au même endroit ? Faire baisser la consommation de Valium chez les grands dépressifs ? Laisser le MMO aussi propre en sortant qu'on l'avait trouvé en entrant ?


Tu confonds avec WoW.





> En quoi _SL_ est-il nécessaire pour cela ? Internet, les bibliothèques, les revues d'art ne suffisent pas ? Quelle est la plus value apportée par _SL_ par rapport à ces médias plus classiques, à part le sentiment d'appartenance ?


La plus value par rapport à des médias plus classique ?
La possibilité de discuter en live avec les artistes par exemple, des artistes qu'autrement tu ne rencontrerais jamais car trop loin géographiquement, pas assez connu…




> Tu sais, sans passer par second life tu peux écouter des artistes légalement et gratuitement sur internet, suffit d'être un minimum curieux et ça te coûte juste ton abonnement internet, rien de plus !


Oui, mais dans ce cas tu écoutes dans ton coin, tout seul.
Alors bien sûr rien ne remplacera le fait d'assister à un concert RL par exemple, mais SL est un excellent substitut lorsqu'il est impossible d'y assister RL, ça te permet de t'imprégner de l'ambiance.




> Et pour les limites à se fixer, je sais bien qu'avec un peu de volonté on peut savoir s'arrêter, mais voilà, l'immense majorité des gens, que ce soit sur SL ou dans d'autres MMO, voir même des jeux solos, ont du mal à se fixer seul ces limites, et c'est pas parce que toi tu continues à avoir une vie sociale et culturelle épanouie que c'est le cas de tous...


L'immense majorité des personnes que je connais sur SL est dans mon cas, savent distinguer SL de la RL.




> Mais après, je dois aussi reconnaître que, n'ayant jamais testé SL, je suis pas super-bien placé pour juger ce jeu en particulier, ce que je fais, c'est émettre des généralités, qui marchent pour la plupart des cas, mais pas tous.


Pourquoi n'essais tu pas alors, afin de te faire ta propre opinion ?




> Par contre, les journalistes de canardpc sont consciencieux, ils ne se permettraient pas de critiquer un jeu (ou dans le cas présent une sorte de réseau) sans avoir des infos de première main...*


Heu…l'article OP montre fort bien que le journaleux ayant pondu ce torchon n'y connait strictement rien.



> Ainsi naquit le MMORPG Second Life


Raté, SL n'est pas un MMORPG.



> Puis LINDEN, cette gigantesque agence immobilière, décida de cesser la vente de biens immobiliers virtuels pour s'engager dans l'open source


Encore raté, LL vend (loue serait plus correct) toujours et encore des terrains virtuels.
Quand au passage en opensource, il ne concerne, sur la main grid, que le code du viewer.



> désormais n'importe qui dans Second Life peut posséder un territoire, sans verser de droit, ce qui a pour conséquence de dévaluer à zéro les biens immobiliers déjà existants


Faux, il faut toujours payer pour avoir un terrain. Ce qui a dévaluer les terrains est le fait que certains résidents ont "revendu" les leurs à des prix extrêment bas, trop bas même.



> De deux, il a fallu réorganiser Second Life pour passer à de l'open source.


Edit : tiens, grillé par pas mal de monde, mais au moins j'aurais essayé de dire ça gentiment  ::): [/QUOTE]
Encore une fois, SL n'est pas passé en opensource, mis à part le code du viewer. Par contre il est vrai que des grilles alternatives, opensource elles, ont vu le jour mais elle ne sont pas reliées à la main grid.



> Pour ce faire, LINDEN a littéralement exproprié des joueurs de leurs possessions ; elle a nationalisé, sans aucune contrepartie financière


Ben voyons. S'il est certain que certain se sont fait ban de SL, et donc ont perdu ce qu'ils avaient, ce n'est pas parce que LL voulait "nationaliser" leurs biens, mais parce que ces personnes avaient enfreintes gravement le réglement de SL.

Comme tu peux le voir, cet "article" est rempli de contre-vérités.
Je serais d'ailleurs curieux de voir leur carte de presse…

---------- Post ajouté à 19h23 ----------




> Personnellement, j'ai testé, j'ai trouvé ça tellement peu ergonomique et intuitif que j'ai du mal à comprendre son succès, et surtout comment on peut trouver après des jeux comme ArmA 2 hardcore en comparaison.


Le nouveau viewer est plus intuitif, donc peut-être devrais tu retenter. Quand à comparer SL avec un jeu, ça n'a aucun sens.

----------


## Emualynk

> Alors, si je veux assister à un concert d'un artiste australien, par exemple, combien crois tu que vont me couter le billet d'avion, l'hébergement sur place, la place de concert en elle même ?
> J'aurais pu en découvrir certain sur le net oui, mais pas tous. Certains débutent et SL est une excellente opportunité pour eux de se faire connaitre.


Je réitère, pas besoin de SL pour faire un concert en live sur internet.
Et ton artiste australien pourrait très bien faire un concert en France un jour ou l'autre.
De plus, je doute que ce soit du vrai live.

----------


## Abaker

> Le devoir d'un journaliste n'est-il pas d'informer en toute honnêteté ?
> Il est plus que navrant de constater que ce qui compte maintenant chez les journaleux ce n'est pas la vérité mais le sensationnel. Navrant aussi de voir comment les aspects positifs, de loin les plus nombreux, sont passés sous silence au profit des quelques accès négatifs.


Je trouve que ta version du journalisme correspond bien à ta vision du civisme. Une version complètement utopique et hors de la réalité (qui a dit SL?  ::rolleyes:: ).
Plus qu'honnêteté, je pense que tu voulais dire impartialité, sauf que j'aimerai que tu me sites un article où le journaliste est complètement impartial. Le but d'un journaliste est d'informer, mais à la base c'est aussi et surtout de lancer le débat, principe primordial (et souvent oublié) de ta fameuse démocratie. 
Il n'y a qu'un pas pour que je fasse un lien entre la baisse de vente de la presse et l'aspect soporifique de la plupart de nos titres nationaux, mais je m'éloignerai du sujet...
Donc oui pour certains tu passes pour un con mais la réciproque est vrai elle aussi, donc bon.
Je pense que vu tes réactions sur le forum, GMB doit bien se marrer  derrière son écran, car ça prouve qu'il a bien fait son boulot.
Question, peuvent même avec des rapports "intimes" sur SL? Histoire que je finisse par vraiment allé me faire vomir?  ::O:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ah enfin un joueur de Second Life qui s'exprime ! Et en plus, lui fait au moins l'effort de se mettre au niveau du "c'est celui qui dit qui est". L'un d'entre vous devrait en prendre de la graine.


 ::wub::

----------


## Aghora

> Plus qu'honnêteté, je pense que tu voulais dire impartialité, sauf que j'aimerai que tu me sites un article où le journaliste est complètement impartial. Le but d'un journaliste est d'informer, mais à la base c'est aussi et surtout de lancer le débat, principe primordial (et souvent oublié) de ta fameuse démocratie.


Démocratie dont tu fais également parti à moins que tu vives dans une dictature ou une monarchie absolue.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Je trouve que ta version du journalisme correspond bien à ta vision du civisme. (...)


Euh, ce n'est ni pour le défendre ni l'inverse mais je crois que tu confonds sa vision du civisme avec celle d'un autre canard, lui n'en a pas parlé. Mainténant faut changer ton intro, c'est con.

----------


## Hoyan

L'expression "Owned" prend ici tous ses sens.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> Bah en l'absence de First Life, faut bien qu'ils s'occupent quand ils sont pas dans leur "jeu".
> Ce qui me fait peur avec les mongolos de Second Life, c'est qu'on parle d'une population tellement teubé qu'elle a même pas été capable de passer au prochain stade de l'évolution du demeuré : Facebook.





> Nope, mon devoir de journaliste, c'est de me foutre de la gueule des gens qui prennent les vessies pour des lanternes, surtout quand les vessies sont pseudo-intellectuelles.
> 
> La hype à deux balles, le vernis culturel, la soit disante accession à un nouveau stade de société/de conscience via ce genre de chat 3D, c'est même plus la société du spectacle...
> 
> C'est la société du "Regarde maman, j'ai dessiné sur le mur avec mon caca" : un truc où le relativisme intellectuel rend tout et n'importe quoi digne du titre de culture.
> 
> En clair, c'est notre devoir civique de nous foutre de ta gueule pour éviter la déliquescence du sens.




Tu sais avec le sopalin dans la bouche tu fait plus intelligent mec  :;): 

Non mais sérieusement, tu te sent pas un peu péter du bulbe pour raconter ce genre de conneries?, que tu n'aime pas Second Life... passons... chacun ses choix, y'en as qui préfère faire du RP sesque sur WoW à trucider 20 Lapins et 15 cochons sauvage, d'autres a jouer les Pigeons voyageurs sur Aion et enfin d'autres à se créer une seconde vie sur une plate-forme virtuelle 3D. Tient... on t'a pas entendu sur Second World? ou Entropia? Nan je suis con... à cette époque tu était propre comme un sou neuf en matant une photocopie le matin de ta future carte de presse.

Tu est qui toi pour insulter les gens comme ça?!, que les résidents de Second Life se fasse prendre pour des cons c'est vraiment pas nouveau, 'fin remarque qui est le plus con? le con qui montre la lune du doigt ou le con qui regarde ce doigt?, toi ou MB avez passer du temps sur SL?, vous avez tenter de dialoguer avec ses résidents?, nan c'est plus simple de balancer des vannes, c'est plus hype (tient!  ::w00t::  ), pi tu peux compter sur ta bande de groupies pour couvrir tes bourdes. Je sais pas moi... pour une fois dans ta fabuleuse carrière de journaliste "rebelz" essai d'aligner 2 phrases sans lancer des injures sur des personnes qui ont surement plus de respect pour toi que tu n'en as pour elles.

Echange collec CPC/la redoute contre papier Lotus jamais servis.
C'est absolument tout ce que je répugne dans ce genre, on dirait un Fogiel sous une loupe grossissante... en moins drôle.

Peace!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

RedIsAlmostDead, tout d'abord :



_(Génial ce topic, ça me permet de bosser mes l33tskillz de photoshoppeur)_

Ensuite :




> Tu sais avec le sopalin dans la bouche tu fait plus intelligent mec [...]
> Non mais sérieusement, tu te sent pas un peu péter du bulbe pour raconter ce genre de conneries? [...]
> A cette époque tu était propre comme un sou neuf en matant une photocopie le matin de ta future carte de presse. [...]
> Echange collec CPC/la redoute contre papier Lotus jamais servis.
> C'est absolument tout ce que je répugne dans ce genre, on dirait un  Fogiel sous une loupe grossissante... en moins drôle.[...]
> 
> Pour une fois dans ta fabuleuse carrière de journaliste "rebelz" *essai d'aligner 2 phrases sans lancer des injures* sur des personnes qui ont surement plus de respect pour toi que tu n'en as pour elles.


Sans commentaire.

----------


## alegria unknown

> L'expression "Owned" prend ici tous ses sens.

----------


## Lundrah

C'est vrai que tu sembles parfaitement maîtriser la connaissance du "con de base", tu en est le roi.

Critiquer une chose que l'on connait, d'accord, mais porter un jugement sur une chose que l'on ne connait absolument pas, en insultant tous les membres d'une communauté illustre parfaitement l'image que je me fais "du con".

On dépense de l'argent dans Second life, oui est-ce plus débile que d'en claquer dans des paquets de clopes ou des bouteilles d'alcool ?
Est-on plus con qu'une personne qui passe des heures en raid dans un donjon tous les soirs pendant un mois afin de parvenir à tuer un monstre virtuel ?

Est-on plus con que le mec qui va acheter des tas de golds chez les farmers chinois pour se payer sa monture volante, ou sa super épée de la mort qui tue ?

Regarde cette video, tout ce que tu vas voir dedans c'est le travail "d'un con" de second life... (je mets le lien direct la video ne semble pas fonctionnerhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3Ru9z-s_V4


Grâce à second life et aux cours que j'ai suivi gratuitement dans Second life j'ai appris à utiliser photoshop, je commence à faire de la 3D avec blender, et de nombreuses université de par le monde sont présents dans Second life... De même que des musées, des artistes.
Si un jour j'organise un diner de con, je te réserverais la place d'honneur, tu l'as bien mérité.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Okay, donc les insultes lancer par votre collaborateur (on dit comme ça maintenant en Hyping?) de votre merveilleuse rédaction c'est du premier degré mais attention! si vous avez le droit de traiter les gens de mongolos et "teubé" parce que après tout c'est du premier degré et que ma foi... "c'est nous qu'on fait la loi a OK Crotale (nan y'a pas de fautes)". L'inverse n'est pas possible?.

Je vous l'accorde, j'ai pas fais dans le 1er degré, si je le fait vous verriez une belle différence et bizarrement les élucubrations pseudo révolutionnaire skillzrebelz de Msieur Boulon... bin je vois pas ça au premier degré moi. Juste un journaleux qui sous couvert d'un (mauvais et non-documenté) article se permet d'injurier son monde.

Spiralzone à vraiment eu du courage et une patience impressionnante avec vous, ça me rappelle ce jour ou je discutais métaphysique avec le pilier de comptoir du troquet en bas de chez moi, t'aura beau lui démontrer par A+B qu'il se plante... rien à faire.

Bref foutez vous de notre gueule, après tout ça fera que 6 ans qu'on nous prédits une mort certaine.

tient y'a une phrase qui sied vachtement bien à tout ceci (je l'ai piquer sur un autre forum qui eux se bidonne également sur ce thread)




> Au total cette invitation à un dîner de cons mériterait mieux qu'un hôte  paraissant lui-même assez limité.


Amen  :^_^:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Grâce à second life et aux cours que j'ai suivi gratuitement dans Second life j'ai appris à utiliser photoshop, je commence à faire de la 3D avec blender


Moi grâce à Second Life j'ai compris que la zoophilie me donne envie de vomir. Merci second life!

----------


## Lundrah

Si tu as eu besoin de Second life pour te faire découvrir ça, ben consulte tu as un soucis.

----------


## Momock

> On dépense de l'argent dans Second life, oui est-ce plus débile que d'en  claquer dans des paquets de clopes ou des bouteilles d'alcool ?


Ni plus, ni moins...

----------


## Lundrah

exact, chacun est libre de claquer son argent comme il le veut, ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne le fait pas de la même façon que toi qu'il est plus débile que toi.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pourtant Lundrah j'ai pas encore lu la moitié de tes réponses mais je pense que t'as tort.

----------


## Lundrah

Et oui le tord tue et là tu meurs...
Nan j'ai raison, parce que :
1 - je suis une fille
2 - ....
parce que c'est comme ça picetout!

----------


## Biouby

I was here.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Pilier de comptoir toussa...
Autant parler a mon chien (sans zoophilie), y comprendra mieux  ::|:

----------


## Guest14712

En fait je ne voudrais pas paraître critique mais tous les défenseurs de Second Life qui s'inscrivent sur le forum pour râler ne font que faire passer leur communauté pour un groupe de pré-adolescents rageux. C'est amusant à lire mais ça ne sert vraiment pas leur propos.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MystereGomme

> Question, peuvent même avec des rapports "intimes" sur SL? Histoire que je finisse par vraiment allé me faire vomir?




Partie 2.

Partie 3.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

*Non, en fait, pas tant que ça.*

Bon, les gars, vous êtes conscients qu'on parle de _Second Life_, là ? D'un jeu univers virtuel en ligne ?

C'est dingue comme les gens prennent à coeur ce genre de choses. Merde, c'est juste un programme, pas une putain de religion ! Débarquer en masse sur un topic pour troller... Est-ce qu'on va troller, nous, quand des mecs disent du mal et/ou des conneries sur _Canard PC_ ?

J'ai aimé l'article de GMB, qui contenait, je précise à l'attention des malcomprenants, de l'humour.

Par ailleurs, vous faites une comparaison MMO/_Second Life_ dans vos posts. Si vous lisiez _Canard PC_, vous sauriez qu'on se fout souvent de la gueule des joueurs de MMO. Curieusement, ils ne nous insultent pas. Parce que les geeks qui lootent dans _WoW_ ont plus d'humour sur eux-mêmes que les branchés de _Second Life_ ? Je n'ose le croire.

Sur ce, si les connaisseurs de _SL_ que vous êtes ont des remarques à faire sur l'article de GMB (commentaires, corrections factuelles, voire même, qui sait, début d'un débat sur la façon dont la loi devrait régir les propriétés virtuelles), on sera ravi de bénéficier de votre expertise. Et là, c'est du premier degré, je ne suis pas en train de me payer votre tronche.

Sinon, _feuer frei_ pour les modérateurs et/ou lockage du topic.

----------


## Lundrah

Tout comme cet article d'un soit disant journaliste, qui parle d'un sujet qu'il ne connait pas et insulte toute une communauté.
Et je en sais pas qui de nous ou du pseudo journaliste auteur de ce magnifique sujet tellement pertinent et de qualité se montre d'un niveau d'un adolescent pré-pubère. 

Le mot "con" répété environ 30 fois en une page, donne le ton du niveau au niveau de la discussion de même que les première réflexions à la suite.On essaie de se mettre à la hauteur de tout ce petit monde et ce n'est pas facile je vous l'avoue mais on aura au moins essayé, j'ai peur que si l'on utilise un vocabulaire trop élaboré, qu'on ne soit pas compris de la majorité des personnes qui semblent écrire dans ce fil. Le trolling est uen chose aisée vous voyiez. Adepte des MMORPG depuis pas mal de temps, je suis bien entraînée à ce petit jeu.

----------


## Cass

> En fait je ne voudrais pas paraître critique mais tous les défenseurs de Second Life qui s'inscrivent sur le forum pour râler ne font que faire passer leur communauté pour un groupe de pré-adolescents rageux. C'est amusant à lire mais ça ne sert vraiment pas leur propos.


Pourtant il me semble que les messages qu'ils ont laissés sont beaucoup plus argumentés que les autres réponses et que l'article même. Et je ne trouve rien de "rageux" dedans....

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> En fait je ne voudrais pas paraître critique mais tous les défenseurs de Second Life qui s'inscrivent sur le forum pour râler ne font que faire passer leur communauté pour un groupe de pré-adolescents rageux. C'est amusant à lire mais ça ne sert vraiment pas leur propos.


Bé faut bien qu'on atteigne votre sommité les gars! c'est pas facile mais je crois qu'on est bon la  ::): 

Quand aux propos sur les rageux, tu as lu les deux premières pages?  :B): 
Tape dans la ruche et tu en ressortira pas forcément sans mal.

----------


## Roland Flure

En fait Second Life c'est un peu comme Caramail il y a 10ans mais avec de la 3D autour du texte ?

----------


## MystereGomme

Ah non. Caramail c'était sympa.  :Emo:

----------


## Guest14712

Non mais c'est le principe même de s'inscrire au forum uniquement pour venir répondre à un article humoristique en le prenant au premier degré qui me dépasse un peu.

----------


## pins

En même temps je vois mal ce que vous voulez faire là. Nous faire changer d'avis ? Vous voulez que l'auteur du papier dise qu'il a eu tort et que vous avez bien fait de venir l'insulter ? Punir les Méchants ?
Je saisis assez mal l'intérêt de venir déverser des "arguments" ici alors que, très manifestement, l'ensemble de la communauté a déjà un avis assez tranché sur votre merde votre façon de passer le temps.

(Ceci, toujours, dans la perspective que vous êtes aussi aptes à une discussion sensée que le kilog de merde qui s'accumule derrière vos oreilles à force de dégazage en altitude semble contredire.)

edit : grillé par Duff :D

----------


## Roland Flure

> Non mais c'est le principe même de s'inscrire au forum uniquement pour venir répondre à un article humoristique en le prenant au premier degré qui me dépasse un peu.


Tiens d'ailleurs ça te dit d'aller créer un compte sur jv.com pour aller répondre sur les threads qui disent du mal de CPC ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Eh les mecs, arrêtez de nourrir le troll aussi, moi qui essaye de faire mon petit casque bleu au milieu des hostilités...

----------


## Lundrah

Je ne vois pas vraiment où se situe l'humour...
je vois un article rempli de mépris, moqueur et insultant, non argumenté, même l'image au début date d'il y a au moins 5 ans.
Évidemment si vous en êtes encore a l'humour style "pipi-caca-boudin-con" on a un peu de mal à le saisir, nous sommes passés à un niveau supérieur depuis un certain temps. sur ce, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Hallucinant


Je ne croyais pas si bien dire...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Eh les mecs, arrêtez de nourrir le troll aussi, moi qui essaye de faire mon petit casque bleu au milieu des hostilités...


Désolé, je redeviens simple spectateur à partir de maintenant.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Pour vous faire changer d'avis encore faudrait-il que l'unique neurone communautaire dont vous vous servez puisse avoir la fonction "écoute et apprends". Bin on discute Pins! mais on tente d'aligner notre discours avec votre si bel humour (et garde tes insultes pour la récré ptit gars).

@Sébum : Ce n'est pas tant l'article mais son contenu qui respire une odeur assez puante, vous parlez d'humour, sous couvert de cet humour donc, vous vous donnez le droit d'insulter les gens "bé quoi? on peut rire de tout non?".

Des modifs? à peu près 80% de l'article à vue de nez, jeu/joueurs>>> out,
Second Life est une metavers, pas le nouveau counter strike qui vous sied tant, SL est un jeu SEULEMENT si les RESIDENTS le souhaite.

La partie immobilière était la seule partie intéressante, bien que mal documentée (non! M6 et Delarue ne sont pas une bonne source croyez moi!), pourquoi bon dieu ne pas avoir mis UN pied sur SL afin d'assoir votre.. expertise?. Vous savez quoi? qu'un membre de la redac me contact en mp et je me ferais un plaisir de lui montrer SL aujourd'hui, TOUT SL, même le pire, je suis sur ce metavers depuis plus de 3 ans (oui Pins la merde s'est lourdement accumuler mais heureusement tu est la  ::):  ) et donc guiderait le courageux explorateur canardPC.
Chiche?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> je me ferais un plaisir de lui montrer SL aujourd'hui, TOUT SL, *même le pire*, je suis sur ce metavers depuis plus de 3 ans (oui Pins la merde s'est lourdement accumuler mais heureusement tu est la  ) et donc guiderait le courageux explorateur canardPC.
> Chiche?


Trop tard.

----------


## Guest14712

> [YOUTEUBE]Jho78caDSJo[/YOUTEUBE]
> 
> Partie 2.
> 
> Partie 3.


En voyant ça je ne sais pas si je dois rire ou avoir de la peine. Honnêtement c'est assez impressionnant.  ::O:

----------


## Guest



----------


## olih

Ce qui est fascinant c'est d'arriver à vendre un espace virtuel (donc par définition non réel) à des gens réels dans un monde par définition extensible puisque virtuel.
Ensuite qu'un marché et de la spéculation se développe là dessus c'est fort.
Mais qu'ils y ajoutent des taxes et on s'approche du sublime.

Ces mecs sont des purs génies du marketing  :Emo: .

----------


## Guest14712

> Ce qui est fascinant c'est d'arriver à vendre un espace virtuel (donc par définition non réel) à des gens réels dans un monde par définition extensible puisque virtuel.
> Ensuite qu'un marché et de la spéculation se développe là dessus c'est fort.
> Mais qu'ils y ajoutent des taxes et on s'approche du sublime.
> 
> Ces mecs sont des purs génies du marketing .


« This, Jen, is the Internet. »

Et le pire c'est que ça marche. D'un autre côté si tu trouves des pigeons clients pour payer pour des trucs comme ça, pourquoi se priver ? Les gens payent pour n'importe quoi et ils en redemandent.

----------


## spiralzone

> Bon, les gars, vous êtes conscients qu'on parle de _Second Life_, là ? D'un jeu univers virtuel en ligne ?
> 
> C'est dingue comme les gens prennent à coeur ce genre de choses. Merde, c'est juste un programme, pas une putain de religion ! Débarquer en masse sur un topic pour troller... Est-ce qu'on va troller, nous, quand des mecs disent du mal et/ou des conneries sur _Canard PC_ ?


Du trolling ? Moi je vois un droit de réponse à un article insultant, diffamant et mensonger.




> J'ai aimé l'article de GMB, qui contenait, je précise à l'attention des malcomprenants, de l'humour.


De l'humour ? Vraiment ? Surement que de votre coté cela doit être drôle, mais vous êtes vous mis du notre ? Si je fais un article comparant les journaleux de ce forum, ainsi que ceux qui trouve que l'article est humoristisque à des pervers pédophiles seriez vous capable d'en apprécier l'humour.

C'est bien beau l'humour, mais sur un forum publique il faut penser à se mettre à la place de l'autre.

Maintenant, si c'est vraiment de l'humour, je pense que l'auteur de l'article ne verras aucun inconvénient à s'excuser.




> Sur ce, si les connaisseurs de _SL_ que vous êtes ont des remarques à faire sur l'article de GMB (commentaires, corrections factuelles, voire même, qui sait, début d'un débat sur la façon dont la loi devrait régir les propriétés virtuelles), on sera ravi de bénéficier de votre expertise. Et là, c'est du premier degré, je ne suis pas en train de me payer votre tronche.


Il suffit de lire mes posts précédents, où je démontre les contre-vérités énoncées dans l'article. Mais êtes vous capable d'accepter de les lires et plus important, d'accepter de les comprendre ?

----------


## alegria unknown

Sans vouloir t'offenser (sérieusement), tu compares Second Life dans son entier avec le ton de Canard PC (le mag à la base).

----------


## Guest14712

> De l'humour ? Vraiment ? Surement que de votre coté cela doit être drôle, mais vous êtes vous mis du notre ? Si je fais un article comparant les journaleux de ce forum, ainsi que ceux qui trouve que l'article est humoristisque à des pervers pédophiles seriez vous capable d'en apprécier l'humour.


Ce que vous ne semblez pas comprendre c'est qu'un adulte raisonnable n'en a tout simplement rien à faire. Ça concerne un jeu, en quoi ça nécessite de chier une pendule ou de réclamer des excuses ? C'est un peu ridicule de tout prendre au premier degré.

----------


## olih

> « This, Jen, is the Internet. »


Cette phrase représente le monde  :Emo:  non l'univers en fait. C'est comme 42.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Des modifs? à peu près 80% de l'article à  vue de nez, jeu/joueurs>>> out,
> Second Life est une metavers, pas le nouveau counter strike qui vous  sied tant, SL est un jeu SEULEMENT si les RESIDENTS le souhaite.


Tu vois, c'est un peu le problème que j'ai avec _Second Life_. La question terminologique est importante. D'accord, SL n'est pas un jeu stricto sensu, encore qu'il relèverait de la catégorie de la _mimesis_*** selon Roger Caillois, mais passons.

C'est la façon dont tu amènes la question : _SL_ serait un "métavers", un endroit où ne traine pas la plèbe qui joue à _Counter-Strike_ (_"qui [n]ous sied tant"_, ajoutes-tu avec morgue et visiblement sans connaître _Canard PC_, sinon tu saurais que _CS_ n'est pas notre tasse de thé, même issu du commerce équitable comme on le boit dans le 5ème arrondissement).

Je sais bien que les membres les plus bruyants de n'importe quelle  communauté ne représentent jamais ladite communauté dans son ensemble, mais l'avalanche de cuistrerie que j'ai vu en très peu d'heures ce soir, mine de rien, confirme le message provocateur d'Omar Boulon.

La vidéo postée par Lundrah censée illustrer le génie de _SL_ en est un bon exemple. Qu'y voit-on ? Rien de plus que ce que font bien des moddeurs et des bricoleurs dans nombre de jeux (n'importe quel SDK ou moteur 3D Open Source, ou alors _Garry's Mod_) avec autour une grosse couche bien grasse de prétention. Et les commentaires laissés sur la vidéo, pitié... _"Quand j'ai vu ça j'ai pleuré"_. J'avais l'impression d'écouter France Inter.




> @Sébum : Ce n'est pas tant l'article mais son contenu qui respire une odeur assez puante, vous parlez d'humour, sous couvert de cet humour donc, vous vous donnez le droit d'insulter les gens "bé quoi? on peut rire de tout non?".


1- Parce que toi, tu ne te le donnes pas, le droit d'insulter les gens ? A lire tes posts, ce n'est pas flagrant.
2- L'odeur puante, c'est sans doute celle de la France moisie chère à Sollers, celle qui n'est pas _"passée à un niveau supérieur depuis un certain temps"_ (dixit Lundrah). Ouais, on est des gros ploucs qui jouent à des jeux vidéo au lieu d'arpenter des métavers en discutant avec des artistes japonais inconnus dans les _"(virtual) places to be"_. Et quand on a un peu de temps libre, vu qu'on a malgré tout fait des études poussées (parfois même littéraires, comme quoi...) pour certains d'entre nous, on écrit des articles dans lesquels on démonte les cuistres qui polluent notre loisir favori. Visiblement, les résidents de _Second Life_ ne goûtent pas trop ce genre d'exercice.




> Qu'un membre de la redac me contact en mp et je me ferais un plaisir de lui montrer SL aujourd'hui, TOUT SL, même le pire [...] et donc guiderait le courageux explorateur canardPC.
> Chiche?


Pourquoi pas, mais mieux vaut que ce ne soit pas moi, ou alors pas tout de suite. Non seulement je ne suis pas le spécialiste du online à la rédac, mais après ce que j'ai vu ce soir je pense être dégoûté des "metavers" pour un bout de temps.

*** Mais ses résidents seraient-ils prêts à admettre que ce n'est qu'un vaste jeu de rôle et non une "expérience sociale" ? Y trouveraient-ils le même charme s'ils considéraient ainsi _Second Life_ ?

*EDIT:*




> De l'humour ? Vraiment ? Surement que de votre coté cela doit être  drôle, mais vous êtes vous mis du notre ? Si je fais un article  comparant les journaleux de ce forum, ainsi que ceux qui trouve que  l'article est humoristisque à des pervers pédophiles seriez vous capable  d'en apprécier l'humour.


La pédophilie est punie par la loi. Si tu dis qu'on est des pédophiles, on te poursuivra pour diffamation, c'est sûr. Par contre, si tu dis qu'on est des gros cons sur le forum X ou Y, sois certain que ça nous en touchera une sans faire bouger l'autre, comme disait un certain président dont le nom m'échappe.

Parce qu'on s'en fout. On aime ce qu'on fait et on fait ce qu'on aime. Nos lecteurs aussi, apparemment. L'opinion des autres, franchement...

Faut avoir de sérieux problèmes d'égo pour débarquer en bande pour tout casser (et avec son mépris en bandoulière) dès qu'on dit du mal de vous. Peut-être est-ce un aveu caché ? Seriez-vous conscients que _Second Life_ n'est pas si übercool que vous voulez le croire ?

----------


## Guest

Spiralzone, ce que je comprends pas malgré tous mes efforts, c'est que tu dis que la communauté de Second Life est bourrée de talent et d'une créativité sans borne, ce que je veux bien croire, mais qu'elle utilise tout ça pour créer des trucs dans un "univers virtuel" (appelle ça comme tu veux, metaverse, Terre II, Asgard, peu importe) au lieu de se rendre compte qu'il existe un monde physique, tangible, où la création possède une réelle chance de rester. Dans ce sens, en effet, Second Life c'est pas un jeu, c'est une parodie de la vie...

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> « This, Jen, is the Internet. »
> 
> Et le pire c'est que ça marche. D'un autre côté si tu trouves des pigeons clients pour payer pour des trucs comme ça, pourquoi se priver ? Les gens payent pour n'importe quoi et ils en redemandent.


Wep et même qu'il parait que ya des gens qui paient chaque mois pour se taper un buff (hou joli ce jeu de mots) sur des dragons virtuels et qu'ils se pirates entre eux leurs comptes pour voir kiki aura la plus grosse... épée.

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son argent et je ne vois pas au nom de quoi/de qui tu te permet de juger ainsi une communauté.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Guest14712

> Chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son argent et je ne vois pas au nom de quoi/de qui tu te permet de juger ainsi une communauté.


Parce que j'ai envie. Si tu veux tu peux aller dire sur le forum de Second Life que Duff du forum Canard PC est un gros con. La différence c'est que moi ça m'en touchera une sans faire bouger l'autre comme le disait Sébum, alors que dans votre cas vous vous sentez obligés de débarquer en masse pour rager.

----------


## Roland Flure

Khan, j'ai pensé à cette image quand j'ai vu tous les "attaché de presse" débarquer  :^_^:

----------


## olih

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a0cc2ef...42b568a21c.jpg


Ça fait 1/4h que je cherche une image qui pourrait coller sur xkcd  ::P: .

----------


## Saumon

> nous sommes passés à un niveau supérieur depuis un certain temps.

----------


## O.Boulon

> 1. Choc, déni : cette courte phase du deuil survient lorsqu'on apprend la perte. C'est une période plus ou moins intense où les émotions semblent pratiquement absentes. C'est en quittant ce court stade du deuil que la réalité de la perte s'installe.
>    2. Colère : phase caractérisée par un sentiment de colère face à la perte. La culpabilité peut s'installer dans certains cas. Période de questionnements.
>    3. Marchandage : phase faite de négociations, chantages…
>    4. Dépression : phase plus ou moins longue du processus de deuil qui est caractérisée par une grande tristesse, des remises en question, de la détresse. Les endeuillés dans cette phase ont parfois l'impression qu'ils ne termineront jamais leur deuil car ils ont vécu une grande gamme d'émotions et la tristesse est grande.
>    5. Acceptation : Dernière étape du deuil où l'endeuillé reprend du mieux. La réalité de la perte est beaucoup plus comprise et acceptée. L'endeuillé peut encore vivre de la tristesse, mais il a retrouvé son plein fonctionnement. Il a aussi réorganisé sa vie en fonction de la perte.


Je crois que Red est passé à la phase de marchandage.

Mais bon, je peux les comprendre...
J'ai toujours adoré "Mec elle est où ma caisse".

Un jour, on m'a dit que c'était de la merde :

1. J'y ai pas cru.
2. Pendant un moment, j'ai même eu l'habitude de me mettre très en colère quand on m'expliquait que c'était un film de chie.
3. Puis j'ai inventé des arguments tendant à prouver que c'était un film d'un post modernisme échevelé avec de profondes implications touchant à des questions épistomologio-sémiographiques.
4. Et puis, je me suis rendu à l'évidence, ça m'a flingué de me dire que j'adorais un film de chie, parce que ça voulait peut être dire que toute ma vie était aussi minable que ce film...
5. Enfin, un matin, je me suis levé et je me suis dit "Putain, c'est un film de merde, certes, mais il me rend heureux et j'y trouve mon compte, alors tant mieux".

Voilà.
On a droit d'apprécier un truc aflligeant.
A condition d'assumer que c'est de la merde. Et on en est tellement plus épanouis.

Allez hop, 2 euros dans le jukebox.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a0cc2ef...42b568a21c.jpg


Woah nan t'es chié, j'allais la mettre.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Rarement news n'aura si justement porté son titre.

----------


## ERISS

> Déjà, preuve de ton immense idiotie, SL n'est pas un jeu.


Déjà, là, c'est grave de ne pas prendre Second Life pour autre chose qu'un jeu.
D'accord, c'est le but de Second Life de simuler une espèce d'autre vie sociale, mais ça reste un jeu.
Ceux pour qui ce n'est pas un jeu, ils m'inquiètent.

----------


## Guest14712

> Déjà, là, c'est grave de ne pas prendre Second Life pour autre chose qu'un jeu.
> D'accord, c'est le but de Second Life de simuler une espèce d'autre vie sociale, mais ça reste un jeu.
> Ceux pour qui ce n'est pas un jeu, ils m'inquiètent.


C'est toi qui ne comprends pas. Second Life n'est pas un jeu, c'est un métavers. C'est totalement différent.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

De toutes façons, cette discussion a bien peu d'importance...
On finira tous bouffé par les métavers.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Ok.. quotewars




> Tu vois, c'est un peu le problème que j'ai avec _Second Life_. La question terminologique est importante. D'accord, SL n'est pas un jeu stricto sensu, encore qu'il relèverait de la catégorie de la _mimesis_*** selon Roger Caillois, mais passons.


Il n'est pas un jeu tout court c'est vraiment si compliquer à comprendre? et inutile de faire dans la citation ou je vais aussi m'y coller.




> C'est la façon dont tu amènes la question : _SL_ serait un "métavers", un endroit où ne traine pas la plèbe qui joue à _Counter-Strike_ (_"qui [n]ous sied tant"_, ajoutes-tu avec morgue et visiblement sans connaître _Canard PC_, sinon tu saurais que _CS_ n'est pas notre tasse de thé, même issu du commerce équitable comme on le boit dans le 5ème arrondissement).


Je vous renvois a votre suffisance journalistique, pour info je suis CPC depuis son N°1, evitons les idées préconcues siouplé, je remarque seulement que vous êtes passer de ptit journal sympatoche et satirique a un catalogue de la redoute remplie (et la on est ok) de morgue pour ces lecteurs. Paroles parole? une invit dans vos locaux? que je vois ca par moi-même?




> Je sais bien que les membres les plus bruyants de n'importe quelle  communauté ne représentent jamais ladite communauté dans son ensemble, mais l'avalanche de cuistrerie que j'ai vu en très peu d'heures ce soir, mine de rien, confirme le message provocateur d'Omar Boulon.


Ce que j'ai dis a son propos je lui redirait en face s'il le fallait, un forum a aussi des rêgles, mais votre fine équipe semble être au dessus de ça... pour le droit au sacro-saint "humour CanardPC" bin pardon de la terminologie a venir mais "fuck".




> La vidéo postée par Lundrah censée illustrer le génie de _SL_ en est un bon exemple. Qu'y voit-on ? Rien de plus que ce que font bien des moddeurs et des bricoleurs dans nombre de jeux (n'importe quel SDK ou moteur 3D Open Source, ou alors _Garry's Mod_) avec autour une grosse couche bien grasse de prétention. Et les commentaires laissés sur la vidéo, pitié... _"Quand j'ai vu ça j'ai pleuré"_. J'avais l'impression d'écouter France Inter.


En plein dedans, c'est EXACTEMENT ce que l'on vous reproche et vous me parlez de morgue? vous avez visiter son expo? vu ses oeuvres? et vous a part "pipicaca prout c'est rigolo" vous faites quoi d'artistique? rien, queud nada wallou et podzob. c'est bien de donner des noms, maintenant envois tes sources qui vaille ce build (c'est le terme donner a la construction sur SL... tant qu'a vous instruire dessus autant le faire vite). La encore des paroles sans fond qui se perdent sur une plage de médiocrité.






> 1- Parce que toi, tu ne te le donnes pas, le droit d'insulter les gens ? A lire tes posts, ce n'est pas flagrant.


on me tire dessus je réplique, fallait pas me chercher les gars et encore je suis polie (sisi)



> 2- L'odeur puante, c'est sans doute celle de la France Moisie chère à Sollers, celle qui n'est pas _"passée à un niveau supérieur depuis un certain temps"_ (dixit Lundrah). Ouais, on est des gros ploucs qui jouent à des jeux vidéo au lieu d'arpenter des métavers en discutant avec des artistes japonais inconnus dans les _"(virtual) places to be"_. Et quand on a un peu de temps libre, vu qu'on a malgré tout fait des études poussées (parfois même littéraires, comme quoi...) pour certains d'entre nous, on écrit même des articles dans lesquels on démonte les cuistres qui polluent notre loisir favori. Visiblement, les résidents de _Second Life_ ne goutent pas trop ce genre d'exercice.


Blablabla oh les gars! redescendez un peu de votre tour d'ivoire hein! c'est quoi ce discours de merde sur la France ceci.. OSEF, sérieusement... vous vous attendiez a quoi? qu'on ferme notre gueule? qu'on se laisse insulter gratis en tendant les fesses? des ploucs? oui peut-être, des cons surement (je reste dans la ligne éditoriale?) Ca c'est le discours d'un journaliste ou d'un pigisite qui n'a plus rien a dire autre que des citations et des aprioris sans preuves ni fondements. Je fais aussi parti de ces ploucs qui aime rire grassement au HeadShot a la grenade Flash sur CS, je ne m'octrois pas le droit de me foutre de la gueule des autres gratuitement cependant.






> Pourquoi pas, mais mieux vaut que ce ne soit pas moi, ou alors pas tout de suite. Non seulement je ne suis pas le spécialiste du online à la rédac, mais après ce que j'ai vu ce soir je pense être dégoûté des "metavers" pour un bout de temps.
> 
> *** Mais ses résidents seraient-ils prêts à admettre que ce n'est qu'un vaste jeu de rôle et non une "expérience sociale" ? Y trouveraient-ils le même charme s'ils considéraient ainsi _Second Life_ ?


Bin voyons "pas ce soi chéri j'ai mal à la tête", "pas maintenant j'ai piscine". Je note  :;):  . Et oui SL est également un vaste de jeu de rôle mais pas seulement et c'est surement cette multi-activité qui semble vous décontenancés.

*EDIT:*






> La pédophilie est punie par la loi. Si tu dis qu'on est des pédophiles, on te poursuivra pour diffamation, c'est sûr. Par contre, si tu dis qu'on est des gros cons sur le forum X ou Y, sois certain que ça nous en touchera une sans nous faire bouger l'autre, comme disait un certain président dont le nom m'échappe.


Mais Mr le Juge c'était de l'humour! du premier degré! et mon droit a la liberté d'expression?  ::rolleyes::  . Ça te parle mieux la? on dit pas que vous êtes des pédophiles! on pourrait dire que vous ressemblez a des pédophiles et paf... dans le luc, inattaquable et pourtant dégueulasse. C'est capito ou faut que je continue?




> Parce qu'on s'en fout. On aime ce qu'on fait et on fait ce qu'on aime. Nos lecteurs aussi, apparemment. L'opinion des autres, franchement...


Tout comme nous sur SL alors venez pas chier sur nos plate-bandes ou vous allez vous faire botter le cul. CQFD




> Faut avoir de sérieux problèmes d'égo pour débarquer en bande pour tout casser (et avec son mépris en bandoulière) dès qu'on dit du mal de vous. Peut-être est-ce un aveu caché ? Seriez-vous conscients que _Second Life_ n'est pas si übercool que vous voulez le croire ?


Et en terme d'égo vous semblez avoir la maitrise complète du sujet cher ami (la c'est péteux, tu saisi la nuance?), vous êtes pas seulement méprisants, parfois méprisables par votre attitude de gauchistes extrémistes a toujours brandir le poing de la liberté blabllablaaaa... et si on aime regarder Delarue et se tapant la star'Ac et en appelant SOS SaV pour acheter le super produit de la pub TF1? de quel droit vous vous permettez de le faire. Un journaliste n'a pas pour vocation a jouer les justiciers de l'ombre, il est la pour relater des FAITS, apporter une information PERTINENTE et viable (c'est à dire avec des sources, des preuves). Imagine toi un journaliste lors d'un procès d'assise dire "X est condamné a 20 ans... perso je l'aurais buté ce bâtard" . Non mais sérieux les mecs, vous n'êtes a mon sens pas des journalistes, juste une bande de pôtes qui aime se foutre de la gueule des autres et qui touche un salaire pour ça. Je vous es souvent soutenu par le passé mais y'a un moment ou une bonne remise en question doit se faire parvenir, j'aimerais retrouver mon CPC d'avant ou c'était drôle et informatif, pas ce machin qui balance des buzz et se plaint ensuite (en se frottant les mains) de retours pas géniaux.

esta la révolucion? si! mais avec gouts et sourires. Bordel! on est pas sur guantanamo!.

Une ex lectrice déçue (et oui!  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Guest

En fait un metavers c'est comme une metablague, c'est comme l'original mais en tout pourri.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

De toute façon les metavers, ça marchera jamais.

----------


## Guest

Sinon Sébum t'es de mauvaise foi, à l'époque c'étaient de vrais junkies de CS (des mauvais en plus, la honte).

----------


## spiralzone

> Spiralzone, ce que je comprends pas malgré tous mes efforts, c'est que tu dis que la communauté de Second Life est bourrée de talent et d'une créativité sans borne, ce que je veux bien croire, mais qu'elle utilise tout ça pour créer des trucs dans un "univers virtuel" (appelle ça comme tu veux, metaverse, Terre II, Asgard, peu importe) au lieu de se rendre compte qu'il existe un monde physique, tangible, où la création possède une réelle chance de rester. Dans ce sens, en effet, Second Life c'est pas un jeu, c'est une parodie de la vie...


Mais qui te dit te dit que tout ce talent n'est pas utilisé en RL ? Il faudrait arrêter d'opposer SL et RL, car ce n'est pas le cas. Les deux peuvent fort bien se compléter.
Par exemple, un artiste peux exposer ses toiles, peintes en RL sur SL, tout en les exposant aussi en RL. SL lui permettra de toucher plus de monde, qui peut-être iront voir sa galerie RL.
SL n'est pas une meilleure vie, ou une pire vie, mais tout simplement une seconde vie, comme son nom l'indique.
Certains y vont pour faire du RP, d'autres pour apprendre une langue étrangère, d'autres pour y exposer leurs talents, d'autres pour, comment dire, dévelloper leur sens du relationnel horizontal (il y en a oui), d'autre simplement pour passer le temps.
Je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de tenter l'aventure, pour te faire une idée de ce qu'est vraiment SL.

----------


## Kara

Est-il plus intelligent de dépenser de l'argent pour s'amuser sur Second Life, ou pour une place de cinéma ?

D'un côté comme de l'autre, on achète du divertissement, du plaisir et du... virtuel. Rien de concret. Si ce n'est que SL a une durée de vie moins limitée qu'une séance de ciné. 

Il faut d'ailleurs être très con pour payer une séance de cinéma, quand on sait que les films à l'affiche peuvent déjà être visionnés sur Internet.....

SL offre un espace ludique, on peut créer, construire, développer des scripts, communiquer avec des gens des 4 coins de la planète, rejoindre des communautés d'intérêts communs et même arrondir ses fins de mois quand talentueux et créatif (je connais quelques créateurs qui se font entre 500 et 1500 dollars par mois). Enfin c'est sans doute la meilleure plate-forme de jeu de rôle qui soit.

Et puis bon, se lancer dans une critique de Second Life quand on a survolé cette plateforme, quand on ne s'y est pas investi et que l'on ne maîtrise donc pas son sujet... faut-il être con...... N'y a-t-il pas que les cons qui parlent de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas ?

Entre cons, monsieur le pigiste, (oui, appelons un chat, un chat...) serrons nous la main !

Signé:
Kara, 37 ans, mariée, vie RL bien remplie, rôliste (JDR) sur SL depuis 3 ans
(Kara Ashton de mon pseudo SL)

----------


## Guest

> Je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de tenter l'aventure, pour te faire une idée de ce qu'est vraiment SL.


J'ai trop de choses à faire (et à ne pas faire, aussi, beaucoup) dans ma vie pour pas m'entraîner là dedans. De toute façon je me lasserais au bout de vite.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Certains y vont pour faire du RP, d'autres pour apprendre une langue étrangère, d'autres pour y exposer leurs talents, d'autres pour, comment dire, dévelloper leur sens du relationnel horizontal (il y en a oui), d'autre simplement pour passer le temps.


Han mais en fait on cause des Facs de Sciences Humaines là.

----------


## Guest

Ce thread ça me rappelle les réactions sur l'article à propos de Mylène Farmer, sur le blog de tresch et son pote.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, il a dit quoi sur Mylène ?
Il l'aime pas ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ou celui concernant Direct Energie plus bas sur le forum.

----------


## olih

Ce qui est fascinant quand même, c'est que là si on reprend l'article, on parle de gens qui ont acheté des propriétés dans SL, qui s'estiment spoilés et qui donc attaquent en justice (pour des millions de dollards) le développeur. C'est tout.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais mais comme ce sont des cons, ça a attiré toute la faune.

Et sans dec', y a que des meufs sur SL ou bien ?

----------


## Guest

> Putain, il a dit quoi sur Mylène ?
> Il l'aime pas ?


C'était juste très putassier, gratuit et plein de mauvaise foi, mais les fans sont tombés en plein dedans, une vraie bande de sociopathes.

http://www.treschktrasch.com/flatbite/?p=174

---------- Post ajouté à 00h28 ----------




> Ouais mais comme ce sont des cons, ça a attiré toute la faune.
> 
> Et sans dec', y a que des meufs sur SL ou bien ?


Non y a des chevaux aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, ben maintenant qu'on a retrouvé les ménagères de moins de 50 ans, reste plus qu'à contacter TF1.

----------


## Guest14712

> Ce que j'ai dis a son propos je lui redirait en face s'il le fallait, un forum a aussi des rêgles, mais votre fine équipe semble être au dessus de ça... pour le droit au sacro-saint "humour CanardPC" bin pardon de la terminologie a venir mais "fuck".


Le truc c'est qu'ici on est quand même sur le forum de Canard PC. Donc si ce que les gens y racontent ne vous plaît pas… ben partez quoi.

Et encore je passe sur les démonstrations de rage dignes d'une gamine de douze ans qui a lu une critique de Tokio Hotel :




> on me tire dessus je réplique, fallait pas me chercher les gars et encore je suis polie (sisi)
> Blablabla oh les gars! redescendez un peu de votre tour d'ivoire hein! c'est quoi ce discours de merde sur la France ceci.. OSEF, sérieusement... vous vous attendiez a quoi? qu'on ferme notre gueule? qu'on se laisse insulter gratis en tendant les fesses?


C'est à la fois totalement risible mais aussi inquiétant que ça puisse venir d'une personne adulte avec comme unique motif de départ une critique de son monde virtuel favori.

----------


## zabuza

En même temps, voici les erreurs principales :
ëre sur Second Life ( car on ne peut pas dire "jouer à Second Life, c'est rien du tout ce machin" ).
Acheter un truc débile sans intérêt ( et pourtant j'en ai acheté des trucs sans intérêt ).
Juste avec ça.. déjà.. c'est foutu d'avance !

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais faut voir aussi  qu'on s'attaque pas seulement à leur "jeu".
Là, on dynamite leur territoire sacré : on flingue un machin qu'ils et elles ont investi de toute la valeur de leur identité.

En leur expliquant crûement que Second Life, c'est de la merde, que la majorité de ce qui s'y passe est d'une prétention sans borne et d'un niveau proche du zéro, on s'en prend directement à leur jardin secret. C'est d'une violence extraordinaire et c'est tout à fait normal qu'ils et elles répondent viscéralement et, forcément, à côté de la plaque.

Quand tu dis à quelqu'un que ce que la chose et le lieu qu'il considère comme extraordinaire est désespérement minable, tu le renvoies directement au fait que les gens qu'il y fréquente, les amis qu'il s'y ait fait le sont aussi.

Et finalement tu lui tend un miroir et tu lui rappelles que tout ce qu'il trouvait merveilleux et créatif et grandiose et digne d'admiration dans sa vie n'est pas extraordinaire. Limite merdique.

Et que, par conséquent, lui non plus ne vaut pas grand chose.

C'est pas le genre de truc qui s'encaisse facilement. 
Moi je trouve que leur réaction est tout à fait justifiée et compréhensible. 
C'est exactement ce qui ce passe quand on commence à prendre ses jeux trop au sérieux.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> Le truc c'est qu'ici on est quand même sur le forum de Canard PC. Donc si ce que les gens y racontent ne vous plaît pas… ben partez quoi.


Courage! fuyons! très peu pour moi merci bien




> Et encore je passe sur les démonstrations de rage dignes d'une gamine de douze ans qui a lu une critique de Tokio Hotel


C'est sur que tes mots sont eux dignes de l'académie Française...  ::rolleyes::  (et c'est Tokyo! Baka!)





> C'est à la fois totalement risible mais aussi inquiétant que ça puisse venir d'une personne adulte avec comme unique motif de départ une critique de son monde virtuel favori.


_"la critique est aisée mais l’art est difficile"_ - Pierre Destouches(moi la) .
Comme l'a dit Kara, une critique fondée sur un grand vide ne donnera... allez? un petit effort?  :;): 

Et non Boulon, je ne marchande rien du tout, j'invite seulement l'un d'entre vous à se rendre compte par lui-même de la chose mais il semblerait que votre envie de savoir se limite à "LAWL! gros con héhé". Si je m'emporte c'est pour deux raisons, la première est que j'appréciais votre ton satirique qui au fil du temps n'est devenu que borgoryme suffisant et franchement insultant, pas seulement pour SL. Deuxièmement pour la raison qu'il y a des êtres humains (nom vernaculaire donner à notre espèce) derrière et que tes insultes même sous le coup d'un humour gras du bide ne sont pas franchement tolérable... tout du moins jusqu'à un certain point.

Edit :



> En leur expliquant crûement que Second Life, c'est de la merde


Tu te fonde sur quelle expérience pour dire ça? allez avoue! ta pas réussi a installer le Viewer :D

PS : oui il y a pleins de nanas sur SL... intéressé?  :B):

----------


## Guest

> PS : oui il y a pleins de nanas sur SL... intéressé?


Vu à quel point il est moche, tu parles qu'il est intéressé.

----------


## Guest14712

> Vu à quel point il est moche, tu parles qu'il est intéressé.


Tu te fondes sur quelle expérience pour dire ça ?  :tired:

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Fait gaffe ou je te colle un AR DMCA pour CB de scripts!
..
...
....
Ah merde c'est le forum CanardPC ici...  :tired:

----------


## MystereGomme

> (et c'est Tokyo! Baka!)


Non.

----------


## Guest14712

> Non.


« Weeaboo »  ::ninja::

----------


## pins

Non mais ça existe pas Tokio Hotel dans leur monde.


Putain où est-ce qu'on signe  :Emo:

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Juste la

De rien  ::siffle::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Vu à quel point il est moche, tu parles qu'il est intéressé.


Allez voilà, tout de suite on se cache derrière l'humour gras pour insulter les gens  ::rolleyes:: 

Franchement je suis déçu Oni-Oni, je te suis depuis le 1° numéro de Canard Console, et le travail de journaliste qui relate les faits vidéo-ludiques que je retrouvais au départ dans ce hors-série raté mais satirique est devenu une sorte de branlette investigatrice qui se permet de juger sans avoir testé.

J'suis bien déçu et j'ramène mes potes super beaux avec moi pour te péter ta petite gueule.

Et puis c'est sûrement pour cacher ta vraie laideur que tu tentes de me faire passer pour ce que je ne suis pas....  ::rolleyes::   ::rolleyes::   ::rolleyes:: 












 ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 01h24 ----------




> Juste la
> 
> De rien




Ah ouais quand même... violent.

----------


## Guest14712

Fear da Twilight effect §

----------


## MystereGomme

Bienvenue dans Second Life, Sakacaca Aboma !

----------


## Mitsuaki

> Nan mais faut voir aussi  qu'on s'attaque pas seulement à leur "jeu".
> Là, on dynamite leur territoire sacré : on flingue un machin qu'ils et elles ont investi de toute la valeur de leur identité.
> 
> En leur expliquant crûement que Second Life, c'est de la merde, que la majorité de ce qui s'y passe est d'une prétention sans borne et d'un niveau proche du zéro, on s'en prend directement à leur jardin secret. C'est d'une violence extraordinaire et c'est tout à fait normal qu'ils et elles répondent viscéralement et, forcément, à côté de la plaque.
> 
> Quand tu dis à quelqu'un que ce que la chose et le lieu qu'il considère comme extraordinaire est désespérement minable, tu le renvoies directement au fait que les gens qu'il y fréquente, les amis qu'il s'y ait fait le sont aussi.
> 
> Et finalement tu lui tend un miroir et tu lui rappelles que tout ce qu'il trouvait merveilleux et créatif et grandiose et digne d'admiration dans sa vie n'est pas extraordinaire. Limite merdique.
> 
> ...


Mouais, je sais pas trop qui ou quoi se prends trop au sérieux ici, 
Ca tourne plus du côté du "j'ai raison t'as tord" des deux côté, GMB voulait du "c'est celui qui dit qui y est", il est servi, c'est sur  :^_^: . 

Bon, mis à part une bonne poilade poilue (rien à voir avec la zoophilie - quoique ? le troll est à classer dans quelle groupement ? ) j'en retieny tout de même que l'article de base raconte un peu n'importe quoi sur l'historique et les raisons du procès. Dommage.

Sinon, j'ai presque de la peine pour les gars de SL, ça parait tout naïf et fragile comme ça, à se prendre autant au sérieux. 

@RedisAlmostDead : à baka, baka et demi, c'est bien tokio hotel, va savoir pourquoi les allemands écrivent ça comme ça, les cons.

Ensuite, tu ne remarque pas que tu es en train de te noyer ? Tu vois pas le Boulon avec un sourire fendard qui te titille pour le plaisir ? 

Mais arrêtez de vous prendre au sérieux !
D'un certain point de vu, toutes les communautés sont risibles, surtout quand elles se prennent autant au sérieux et tentent de se justifier par un pseudo verni culturel qui n'est autre que ce qu'on trouve sur le net.

----------


## Guest

> Franchement je suis déçu Oni-Oni, je te suis depuis le 1° numéro de Canard Console


Je compatis  :Emo:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Par exemple, un artiste peux exposer ses toiles, peintes en RL sur SL,  tout en les exposant aussi en RL. SL lui permettra de toucher plus de  monde, qui peut-être iront voir sa galerie RL.


Oui, mais alors, je le redemande, quelle différence avec un site web ? Un artiste peut très bien créer un site sur lequel on peut voir son portfolio, acheter ses œuvres, le contacter, éventuellement discuter avec lui quand il est en ligne pour des interviews ou autre (et puis il y a toujours l'e-mail). Quel est l'intérêt de SL ?

Ce machin à mi-chemin entre chatroom et "seconde vie" (et tu as bien raison de citer le titre), à la fois lieu de discussion et jeu de rôle en ligne, a quelque chose de particulier. Quelque chose d'intéressant, qui mériterait d'être étudié.

La preuve : la violence des réactions à l'article de GMB qui, franchement, qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec lui, n'était pas très violent, pas plus méchant qu'un épisode de _South Park_.

Et, malheureusement, je crois que le message de Boulon vise juste. Ce "quelque chose" en plus de _Second Life_ tient justement à son statut batard. L'artiste qui a un site web ne fait que tenir une boutique en ligne. Celui qui "joue le rôle" de l'artiste dans SL est dans une situation bizarre. Peut-être que ce n'est qu'un pauvre type qui peint des croûtes qui n'intéressent personne IRL, mais dans _Second Life_ il peut les afficher dans une galerie prestigieuse où on sert des cocktails. Et comme le dit Boulon, quand on détruit le support de son identité virtuelle, il pète un plomb, parce que le principe de plaisir vient de se ramasser le principe de réalité dans la tronche.

Ca me rapelle un excellent topic sur le site SpinozaEtNous intitulé "on ne peut pas philosopher sur Internet", dans lequel l'OP se demandait quelle peut être l'identité narrative du type qui écrit sous pseudonyme sur le Web. Il concluait qu'Internet était un joli miroir qui nous renvoie le reflet que l'on souhaite.

On peut être d'accord ou pas avec ce qu'il dit, mais n'empêche que la question est encore plus brûlante en ce qui concerne _Second Life_. Comment se conçoit un individu qui passe une partie de la journée sur SL où il se présente comme "écrivain", et dont la boîte aux lettres IRL est bourrée de refus d'éditeurs ?

Pourquoi les avatars sur SL sont-ils majoritairement jeunes et beaux ?

Comment peut-on s'étonner, après avoir posé ces questions, que tout topic qui critique SL vire au pugilat ?

----------


## valval

> va savoir pourquoi les allemands écrivent ça comme ça, *les cons.*


Dis pas ça après plein d'allemands vont s'inscrire par ce qu'on se moque de leur communauté. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sao

> Juste la
> 
> De rien


Yeah venez on va sur SL, on fait un revival de Machete en lançant des cagettes et en sifflotant de la musique contemporaine. (Ceci est de l'humour et de la private joke :bouclierantipremierdegré: )

Sinon c'est pas fini la petite vendetta là, GMB a fait de superbes figures de style dans son article et y'a personne pour le lui dire. Tout le monde devrait savoir que la forme passe avant le fond, enfin. C'est un monde ...

----------


## Mitsuaki

C'est pas notre genre.

D'ailleurs on as pas assez insisté sur notre amour pour facebook. Y'a bien eu une tentative, mais ça n'as pas pris.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Gott im Himmel!  ::o: 

Mais ils osent répondre les effrontés!  ::rolleyes:: 

pi l'a qu'a garder son sourire fendard pépère.. ranafoot

----------


## Vallys

> Mais voilà, un con, ça peut aussi s'énerver. Et c’est ainsi que cinq cons de nationalité américaine - non, ne riez pas on en a chez nous aussi, croyez-moi, j'en connais ; il y en a même parmi vous, si, si, je vous le dis – ont saisi un Tribunal de Pennsylvanie pour faire juger que, et je cite des passages de la plainte, LINDEN avait instauré en réalité une dictature qui a attiré les joueurs, sous la fausse promesse de leur octroyer un droit de propriété, leur a fait créer des infrastructures immobilières puis a décidé de nationaliser brutalement ces actifs en virant les soi-disant propriétaires. Ils réclament 5 millions de dollars à titre de dommages et intérêts.


Bonsoir Grand Maître B (B comme quoi d'ailleurs ?)

Tu blblblbl sur un sujet qui me fait davantage sourire qu'autre chose, ou qui aurait pu apparaître sur CanardWC.com, tant c'est nul à chier.


- Argumenter ton blblblblb parce que 5 personnes, sur ô combien ?... éparpillées dans le monde, de surcroît de nationalité américaine. Les US raffolent des procès en tous genres du plus débiles au plus médiatiques dont tout le monde s'en moquent. Quoique... Nan je rectifie, toi ça t'intéresse énormément  ::w00t:: 

- Insulter des personnes parce qu'elles injectent de l'argent, sur cette plateforme virtuelle... Merde, j'en suis ! Han c'est mal je sais... pauvre de moi... mais ais-je un joker en disant également que je paie mon abo. trimestriel pour jouer sur LotrO. L'un ou l'autre, c'est la même chose... du vent, du virtuel, un loisir... cancel et pof tout disparaîtra à jamais... (Nan ne pleure pas Grand Maître B ::huh:: , ce ne sont que mes avatars, moi je serais toujours là).

Ah mais j'y suis... Grand Maître B ... comme Buzz  ::): 

Tu auras au moins réussi ça, c'est un bon début... 

Allez je vais aller m'acheter une bonne action pour ce soir... 
Tiens cadeau http://secondlife.com/support/downloads/ ... Parlons peu, parlons bien, mais surtout parlons de ce qu'on connait :smile:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Tu blblblbl sur un sujet qui me fait davantage sourire qu'autre chose, ou qui aurait pu apparaître sur CanardWC.com, tant c'est nul à chier.





> Ah mais j'y suis... Grand Maître B ... comme Buzz


Tout est dit, on peut fermer Internet.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Marrant comme ils sont susceptibles les utilisateurs de second life...  :^_^: 




> Parlons peu, parlons bien, mais surtout parlons de ce qu'on connait :smile:


Mais ouais !

Allons tous passer des centaines d'heures sur ce truc pour bien être certain que c'est juste un mix payant de sketchup et msn pour bobos en mal d'égo.  ::P: 

*second degré inside évidemment*

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Marrant comme ils sont susceptibles les utilisateurs de second life...


On se demande bien pourquoi...

Boulon et moi avons tenté une explication, mais bon, ça vaut ce que ça vaut hein, ça se trouve on dit n'importe quoi.  ::siffle:: 




> Allons tous passer des centaines d'heures sur ce truc pour bien être certain que c'est juste un mix payant de sketchup et msn pour bobos en mal d'égo.


Arrête, ça pourrait être drôle. Un peu comme à l'époque où je chantais les louanges de l'Église, de la police et de l'armée au milieu de mes condisciples de fac de lettres rien que pour le plaisir de constater à quel point leurs réactions étaient prévisibles.

Remarque, c'est déjà un peu ce qu'on fait sur ce topic.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

*GNIIIIIIIIIII...*
_"Let's go!"_


Et n'hésitez pas à cliquer sur l'image pour avoir une ambiance musicale de folie parfaitement propice à ce topic...

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> Remarque, c'est déjà un peu ce qu'on fait sur ce topic.


du trolling pour les ploucs?  ::wub:: 

Trolling pour les ploucs - Edition grokon 26€,53

----------


## Mitsuaki

> 


 :Emo: 

C'est si bien résumé.

http://vermillionlies.bandcamp.com/track/monkey

Si je m'en réfère à cette chanson, Boulon est Amour.

(C'était l'instant pseudo culture - je découvre un artiste grâce à la fantastique communauté de CanardPC)

Ne me remerciez pas, j'ai tendance à écouter de la merde, en plus.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 


Putain, Kahn ! Les noms, l'image, la musique ! Tu viens de créer une œuvre totale, wagnérienne ! Tu es un artiste, mec !  :Bave: 

Tu devrais l'exposer dans une galerie sur _Second Life_.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

_Wagner et Beyrouth n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, ahahaha!_

----------


## Dark Fread

Nan mais attendez, déjà 6 pages et personne pour marquer un point Godwin, j'suis carrément déçu.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Nan mais attendez, déjà 6 pages et personne pour marquer un point Godwin, j'suis carrément déçu.


Va te faire Hitlerizé!!!

----------


## spiralzone

> Nan mais faut voir aussi  qu'on s'attaque pas seulement à leur "jeu".
> Là, on dynamite leur territoire sacré : on flingue un machin qu'ils et elles ont investi de toute la valeur de leur identité.
> 
> En leur expliquant crûement que Second Life, c'est de la merde, que la majorité de ce qui s'y passe est d'une prétention sans borne et d'un niveau proche du zéro, on s'en prend directement à leur jardin secret. C'est d'une violence extraordinaire et c'est tout à fait normal qu'ils et elles répondent viscéralement et, forcément, à côté de la plaque.
> 
> Quand tu dis à quelqu'un que ce que la chose et le lieu qu'il considère comme extraordinaire est désespérement minable, tu le renvoies directement au fait que les gens qu'il y fréquente, les amis qu'il s'y ait fait le sont aussi.
> 
> Et finalement tu lui tend un miroir et tu lui rappelles que tout ce qu'il trouvait merveilleux et créatif et grandiose et digne d'admiration dans sa vie n'est pas extraordinaire. Limite merdique.
> 
> ...


Tu n'expliques rien du tout. Comment pourrais tu expliquer quelque chose que tu ne connais pas, un univers où tu n'as jamais mis les pieds ?
Avant de critiquer quoique ce soit, peut-être faudrait il se faire une opinion impartial, et ne pas répéter aveuglément ce que ton maître te commande de dire, tu ne crois pas ?

On vous expliques que SL n'est pas le repaire de no-life, de mongolos que vous pensez, avec preuve à l'appuis. On vous propose même de venir nous voir dans ce monde, pour vous faire une idée par vous même, mais quelle est votre réponse ? Celle de refuser l'invitation, de rester ancrer dans vos certitudes, de peur de devoir changer d'avis.
Est-ce vraiment là une attitude digne d'un journaliste ?
SL est-il extraordinaire ? Non. Est-il une merde sans non ? Non plus. Il est ce que nous en faisant. Votre monde, votre imagination.
Et encore une fois, SL n'est pas un jeu.




> Oui, mais alors, je le redemande, quelle différence avec un site web ? Un artiste peut très bien créer un site sur lequel on peut voir son portfolio, acheter ses œuvres, le contacter, éventuellement discuter avec lui quand il est en ligne pour des interviews ou autre (et puis il y a toujours l'e-mail). Quel est l'intérêt de SL ?


Bien sur il peut le faire, mais l'interactivité n'est pas la même. Dans SL, tu as l'impression de visiter une exposition, tu as la possibilité de passer de salle en salle, d'interagir avec les autres visiteurs. 
Ceci n'est-il pas plus sympa, plus interressant que de se contenter de cliquer des images sur un site ?




> La preuve : la violence des réactions à l'article de GMB qui, franchement, qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec lui, n'était pas très violent, pas plus méchant qu'un épisode de _South Park_.


Tu ne le trouves pas violent, mais tu n'es pas de l'autre coté de la barrière. Ce n'est pas à toi que toutes ces insultes étaient destinées.
Il faut savoir se mettre à la place de l'autre.




> Et, malheureusement, je crois que le message de Boulon vise juste. Ce "quelque chose" en plus de _Second Life_ tient justement à son statut batard. L'artiste qui a un site web ne fait que tenir une boutique en ligne. Celui qui "joue le rôle" de l'artiste dans SL est dans une situation bizarre. Peut-être que ce n'est qu'un pauvre type qui peint des croûtes qui n'intéressent personne IRL, mais dans _Second Life_ il peut les afficher dans une galerie prestigieuse où on sert des cocktails. Et comme le dit Boulon, quand on détruit le support de son identité virtuelle, il pète un plomb, parce que le principe de plaisir vient de se ramasser le principe de réalité dans la tronche.


Un artiste ne joue pas un rôle, il est artiste. Il se donne avec ses tripes, son cœur afin de faire passer ses émotions à son publique.




> On peut être d'accord ou pas avec ce qu'il dit, mais n'empêche que la question est encore plus brûlante en ce qui concerne _Second Life_. Comment se conçoit un individu qui passe une partie de la journée sur SL où il se présente comme "écrivain", et dont la boîte aux lettres IRL est bourrée de refus d'éditeurs ?


De la même façon qu'un écrivain s'édite lui même à compte d'auteur, car personne ne veux l'éditer ?




> Pourquoi les avatars sur SL sont-ils majoritairement jeunes et beaux ?


Parce que l'humain est vaniteux ?




> Comment peut-on s'étonner, après avoir posé ces questions, que tout topic qui critique SL vire au pugilat ?


Si la critique est constructive, il n'y a pas de raison que cela tourne au pugilat.




> Mais ouais !
> 
> Allons tous passer des centaines d'heures sur ce truc pour bien être certain que c'est juste un mix payant de sketchup et msn pour bobos en mal d'égo. 
> 
> *second degré inside évidemment*


Donc, tu reconnais ne pas savoir de quoi tu parles, et de refuser de savoir de quoi tu parles ?
Et qui te parle de passer des centaines d'heures ? Y passer quelques heures suffisent largement pour se faire une idée impartiale.
Après si tu n'aimes toujours pas, et bien tu n'auras rien perdu qu'un peu de temps.

----------


## MerciCANARDPC

Merci CANARD PC  :;): 

Après cette discussion intéressante, certes _outrancière_ à bien des égards, je pense que vous avez fait une très bonne publicité pour Second Life.

Je citerai juste une phrase de l'auteur de cet article "*D'abord, le con croit tout ce qu'on lui dit*" et je pense qu'il y a bon nombre de personnes sensés ici et qu'elles iront voir les possibilités infinies de ce métaverse.

SL n'est pas notre vie RL, juste une extension virtuelle qui permet d'accéder à énormément de choses : de la conception 3D, aux contacts internationaux, en passant par la musique en live, les expositions RL et virtuelles, les spectacles impossibles à réaliser en RL, les jeux, le RP, l'amitié et ... bien d'autres choses.

Alors j'invite tous ceux restés dans l'ombre de cette discussion à venir voir par eux même, à se forger une opinion sur un nouveau concept, à prendre contact avec les gens qui se sont cités pour découvrir ce qu'est réellement SL.

Cela vous plaira ou ne vous plaira pas mais au moins vous vous serez forgés une opinion personnelle loin d'un simple article basé principalement sur un mot que je ne citerai pas tellement il ne représente rien.

Encore Merci à la personne qui a écrit cet article "à la con".  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Formidable, encore un Lemming. Venez à moi petits êtres et venez sublimer mon OEUVRE!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> du trolling pour les ploucs?



*Sur l'image, de gauche à droite : Kahn Lusth et Louis-Ferdinand Sébum*



> Après cette discussion intéressante, certes outragère à bien des égards, je pense que vous avez fait une très bonne publicité pour Second Life.


De rien. A propos, le mot que tu cherches est "outrancière".

----------


## gros_bidule

Punaize c'est dingue : SL est mort, voilà tout. Il a eut son heure de gloire, mais c'est du passé, aujourd'hui les bouses à la mode s'appellent Facebook et Twitter.
Faire de la pub à SL ? Non pas du tout, on a d'un côté  :
- les anti-SL, constitués à la fois de mecs qui n'y ont jamais fichu les pieds mais qui essaient d'imaginer ce qui pourrait motiver quelqu'un à aller dessus (aller j'me lance : les sans-amis et les p'tits merdeux qui cherchent une compagnie féminine pour un soir ? Je ne vois plus que ça); et les autres, ceux qui ont essayé.
- les défenseurs de SL. Sont-ce des "cons", des gugus dépassés ? Honnêtement je ne sais pas, mais la critique est très tentante. Bon après il n'y a pas vraiment de mal à se moquer de ces gens là, c'est comme rire de Christine Bravo lorsqu'elle est persuadée que tous les jeunes disent "d'jeun's"  ::rolleyes::  Voilà, c'est rigolo, pas la peine de le prendre mal. Vous savez très bien qu'en défendant SL vous passez soit pour un kevin, soit pour quelq'un un brin dépassé, soyez honnêtes.

----------


## Mitsuaki

> De rien. A propos, le mot que tu cherches est "outrancière".


Pas sur. J'avais pensé à étagère, pour ma part. Peut-être une obscure référence à IKEA.

C'est marrant, j'ai l'impression que c'est l'inverse, niveau pub ^^

Je sais ! Faites un bon 

Spoiler Alert! 


gros troll

 article sur CanardPC dans votre tout-plein-de-vers et on compte les canards qui viennent y participer !

 ::rolleyes:: 

Mais je suis déçu mon instant-culture n'as pas eu de succès  :Emo:

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Bonne idée!
Sauce ketchup ou moutarde l'article 

Spoiler Alert! 


troll

?  :haha: 

Ps : j'ai plus de mayo elle as tourner avec vos conneries  ::'(: 

Comme quoi... un canard n'est jamais très clean a bouffer la tête des pauvres lecteurs...


mais bon... brainless

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Désolé, je n'avais pas vu ton message.

Allez, une petite réponse sérieuse pour varier les plaisirs.




> Tu ne le trouves pas violent, mais tu n'es pas de l'autre coté de la barrière. Ce n'est pas à toi que toutes ces insultes étaient destinées.
> Il faut savoir se mettre à la place de l'autre.


Je l'ai dit et je le dis encore : que tous les "Second Lifeux" du monde écrivent dans tous les topics de tous leurs forums que la rédac de Canard PC c'est rien que des gros cons, je m'en bats les couilles avec une pelle à tarte. Et jamais on ne débarquera chez vous façon juin 44 pour dire que _"eh ouais mais vous y comprenez rien vous n'avez pas atteint notre stade d'évolution"_.

Il faut savoir se mettre à la place de l'autre, très bien, mais il faut aussi savoir accepter la critique. L'espèce d'attitude_ "holier than you"_ de tous les joueurs participants de _Second Life_ qui ont débarqué sur ce forum ne contribue pas à donner une bonne image de votre communauté. En fait elle correspond parfaitement au cliché décrit par Boulon. C'est pas de notre faute, ça, tout de même !

_"Qu'est-ce qu'on fait d'artistique à CPC ?"_, demandait RedIsAlmostDead. Et ben rien. Justement. C'est là la grande différence entre nous et les branchés de SL (je précise, encore une fois, je ne vise pas TOUTE LA COMMUNAUTÉ, qui comprend sûrement des gens bien). On n'a pas la prétention d'être des artistes, on ne succombe pas au relativisme ambiant qui veut que tout soit art ou culture. A Canard PC, nous ne sommes que d'honnêtes artisans qui faisons un journal de jeu vidéo, et qui essayons de le faire le mieux possible. On n'a jamais eu la moindre autre prétention.

Tiens, à propos de relativisme...




> Un artiste ne joue pas un rôle, il est artiste. Il se donne avec ses tripes, son cœur afin de faire passer ses émotions à son publique. [...] De la même façon qu'un écrivain s'édite lui même à compte d'auteur, car personne ne veux l'éditer ?


En disant ça, désolé, tu bottes en touche. Tu reconnais toi même que _"l'humain est vaniteux"_ à propos des avatars-gravures de mode de _SL_, mais tu ne penses pas une seule seconde que cette vanité peut aussi concerner les "oeuvres de l'esprit", comme dirait Grand Maître B, justement ?

Il se trouve que j'ai été à une époque bénévole dans le comité de lecture d'une petite revue littéraire. Tu n'as pas idée du tombereau de merdes qu'on recevait. Presqu'à chaque fois qu'on disait (poliment) à un auteur _"désolé, mais votre manuscrit ne correspond pas à nos attentes"_, on se tapait un mail où le scribouillard nous expliquait qu'on ne le comprenait pas, qu'il savait bien qu'il était un génie, qu'il _"se donnait avec ses tripes et son coeur"_, comme tu dis. Ben ouais, mais c'est pas tout de ressentir des choses, faut commencer par maîtriser la concordance des temps.

Tu parles des écrivains qui éditent à compte d'auteur. Il y a sûrement des perles dans cette masse (ouais, je sais, Gallimard a refusé Proust) mais 99% du temps (et tout ce que j'ai lu, et j'en ai lu des boîtes, pour paraphraser mon presque homopseudonyme), c'est de la merde en barre.

Or _Second Life_ (comme Internet en général, mais SL encore plus, en raison de la mise en scène qu'il permet), est un moyen de faire coïncider son "moi idéalisé" (je suis un artiste, quelqu'un de _in_, de beau, etc) avec une réalité, virtuelle peut-être, mais une réalité tout de même. Cf. le lien que j'ai posté vers le site SpinozaEtNous, je vous encourage à lire ce topic très intéressant, même si je n'en partage pas toutes les conclusions.

D'où, à mon humble avis, l'inexplicable agressivité de votre "descente" chez nous. Parce qu'à Canard PC, on se fout de tout le monde, des joueurs et de nous les premiers, et parfois de façon bien plus bien violente. Mais jamais on n'a eu une réaction pareille, en tout cas dans ces proportions.

Ce qui montre bien qu'on a touché un point sensible. Parce que ce n'est pas dans l'air du temps de dire que non, tout le monde n'est pas artiste. Et que peut-être que si tes amis virtuels sont les seuls à te trouver du talent, c'est que tu n'en as pas. Et qu'un monde dépourvu de tout jugement d'autorité, dans lequel les êtres sont dotés d'une plasticité absolue, un monde narcissique, le monde de _Second Life_, a un nom : nurserie.

Sur ce, je vais me coucher, il y a Finkielkraut à neuf heures demain matin sur Culture.

Et RedIsAlmostDead qui me traitait de gauchiste...  :^_^:

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Aucun point sensible

C'est juste que vous avez pris pour les autres  :<_<: 




> Mais jamais on n'a eu une réaction pareille, en tout cas dans ces  proportions.


Y'a un début a tout mon gros loup  :B): 
Au moins ca démontre qu'on est loin d'être morts et qu'en cas d'attaques au forfait bin on réplique avec une sauvagerie iiiiinouïe xD
Allez marque le sur ton agenda pi on se fera la bise dans 10 ans en rigolant de tout ça  :;): 

Sur SL?...  ::P:

----------


## Xùn

Ce thread est magnifique.  :B):

----------


## Newbab Zsigmond

Second Life une dictature ?
Non, une société de droit privé

Tous les cons sont dans Second Life ?
Non, il en reste sur Canard PC

Ah, avec ma conne de femme, je dirige une association à la con, avec l'aide de cons de bénévoles, dans laquelle nous faisons la promotion de 200 cons d'artistes qui seront très heureux de voir que, pire que la dictature naturelle d'une société privée qui n'a peut-être pas toujours respecté son contrat, il existe encore dans ce con de monde une bande d'incultes légèrement fachisant au point d'amalgamé tout est n'importe quoi sans connaitre rien du sujet. L'Art à encore un combat à mener et vous êtes en cela très rassurant.

Du con du coeur, merci.

----------


## Saankan

> Aucun point sensible
> 
> C'est juste que vous avez pris pour les autres


C'est celui qui dit qui l'est?




> Y'a un début a tout mon gros loup 
> Au moins ca démontre qu'on est loin d'être morts et qu'en cas d'attaques au forfait bin on réplique avec une sauvagerie iiiiinouïe xD
> Allez marque le sur ton agenda pi on se fera la bise dans 10 ans en rigolant de tout ça 
> 
> Sur SL?...



Génial. Votre vie IRL est tellement morne et morte que vous ressentez, en sus du besoin de vivre par procuration dans ce "métavers" (Rien que l'utilisation hipster de ce terme suffit à vous faire perdre toute crédibilité.), le besoin de clamer votre existence sur des fora? Vous pensez vraiment prouver votre non-mort, hurler au monde "j'existe" en venant ici, sur un forum rempli de glands avec un humour douteux, défendre votre réalité alterne contre les iniques critiques de la rédaction d'un journal à l'humour potache, journal dont le rédac chef clame haut et fort son amour envers "Hé mec, elle est ou ma caisse" (Qui est un film génial au passage, un vrai métavers cinématographique qui fabuliscinise l'inneffable transcendence artistique de la dualité de l'homme.)?

Non, serieux, êtes-vous convaincus par votre propre logorrhée, ou tentez vous vous-même de vous convaincre de votre propre génie en vous posant comme victimes de "pseudo-journalistes", en tentant vainement de vous faire passer pour des artistes incompris, des Van Gogh de l'ère numérique, qui se donnent avec "leurs tripes et leurs coeurs (sic)"?

Réalisez-vous la fatuité de vos positions, la vacuité de vos discours et la nullité de ce que vous défendez?

Si, malheureusement pour vous, vous avez répondu oui à mon antépénultième, et/ou à ma pénultième question, et non à la dernière, je vais vous accorder un petit éclaircissement clinique sur le mal dont vous souffrez, qui ne vous sera même pas facturé 50 euros, parceque moi, je pense au trou de la sécu.


- Vous avez un sens grandiose de votre propre importance (surestimation de vos réalisations et de vos capacités, vous vous attendez à être reconnus comme supérieurs sans avoir accompli d'acte à la hauteur de vos esperances)  *Check* En voila déja un.

- Vous êtes absorbés par des fantaisies de succès illimité, de pouvoir, de splendeur, de beauté, de perfection, ou d'amour idéal *Check* En voila une autre caractéristique que partagent tous les joueurs de MMO/Utilisateurs de métavers

- Vous pensez être spéciaux et uniques et ne pouvoir être admis ou compris que par des institutions ou des personnes spéciales et de haut niveau. *Check*

- Vous montrez un besoin excessif d'admiration. *Check*

- Vous pensez que tout vous est dû, vous vous attendez sans raison à bénéficier d'un traitement particulièrement favorable et à ce que vos désirs soient automatiquement satisfaits. *Check*

- Vous manquez d'empathie, vous n'etes pas disposés à reconnaître ou à partager les sentiments et les besoins d'autrui. *Check*

- Vous enviez souvent les autres, et croyez que les autres vous envient. *Check*

- Vous faites preuve d'attitudes et de comportements arrogants et hautains. *Check*


*FELICITATIONS*, selon le _DSM-IV_, puisque vous présentez plus de 5 des symptômes présentés plus haut, vous souffrez d'un trouble de la personnalité de groupe B, plus précisément d'un trouble de la personnalité narcissique.


Alors, heureuse?  :B):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Du con du coeur, merci.


Bienvenue parmi nous, ami lemming !

Le fasciste ennemi de l'art qui a donné de son temps sans compter, et cela durant deux ans, pour aider de jeunes auteurs talentueux à se faire connaître vous remercie, toi et ta légère dyslexie.

*EDIT:*




> Génial. Votre vie IRL est tellement morne et morte que vous ressentez, en sus du besoin de vivre par procuration dans ce "métavers" (Rien que l'utilisation hipster de ce terme suffit à vous faire perdre toute crédibilité.)


Et encore t'as pas vu le topic qui sert de terrier aux lemmings. Ils se qualifient "d'élite", écrivent en patois, passent leur temps à gonfler mutuellement leurs égos, bourrent leurs posts de smileys et de coeurs. On se croirait devant les "Maternelles" sur France 5 ou dans un groupe de soutien psychologique pour dépressifs légers.

D'ailleurs je préviens tout de suite : si vous trouvez leur topic (c'est pas très dur), lisez si vous voulez, riez ou pleurez, mais n'allez pas troller chez eux, sinon les sanctions vont tomber ici. On ne va pas descendre à leur niveau.

----------


## Saankan

> Bienvenue parmi nous, ami lemming !
> 
> Le fasciste ennemi de l'art qui a donné de son temps sans compter, et cela durant deux ans, pour aider de jeunes auteurs talentueux à se faire connaître vous remercie, toi et ta légère dyslexie.


Non, mais tu ne comprends vraiment rien toi.

L'art, le vrai, c'est uniquement le leur. L'art, c'est se jeter corps et âme dans la réalisation d'un truc merdique, en se gargarisant, puant de suffisance, convaincu de son propre génie, en méprisant les pauvres hères qui n'y comprennet rien, et en fuyant toute critique négative.


C'est de l'art t'entends, de l'ART!

---------- Post ajouté à 04h09 ----------




> Et encore t'as pas vu le topic qui sert de terrier aux lemmings. Ils se qualifient "d'élite", écrivent en patois, passent leur temps à gonfler mutuellement leurs égos, bourrent leurs posts de smileys et de coeurs. On se croirait devant les "Maternelles" sur France 5 ou dans un groupe de soutien psychologique pour dépressifs légers.


Non, merci, je passe, je ne ressens nullement le besoin de nourrir ma misanthropie en allant racler les bas fonds du net, j'ai déja 4chan pour ça.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est de l'art t'entends, de l'ART!


Je t'aime bien, toi. Et pas seulement parce que t'as Cioran comme avatar.

Bon, j'ai fini mon papier, je vais VRAIMENT me coucher cette fois. C'est pas tout de déconner et de faire du dressage de lemmings, mais y en a qui bossent ici.

----------


## Saankan

> Je t'aime bien, toi. Et pas seulement parce que t'as Cioran comme avatar.


Réaction saine et équilibrée. En revanche pour les papouilles, c'est à demander en MP.  :tired: 

Concernant Cioran, quoi de plus naturel pour un français, roumain d'adoption, d'arborer un avatar à l'effigie d'un roumain, français d'adoption?




> Bon, j'ai fini mon papier, je vais VRAIMENT me coucher cette fois. C'est pas tout de déconner et de faire du dressage de lemmings, mais y en a qui bossent ici.


Bonne nuit, j'ai encore une centaine de pages de pharmacogénétique à résumer. Je suis pas assez payé pour ces conneries. Peut-être même que si j'étais payé, ça ne serait quand même pas assez.

----------


## Newbab Zsigmond

> Nope, mon devoir de journaliste, c'est de me foutre de la gueule des gens qui prennent les vessies pour des lanternes, surtout quand les vessies sont pseudo-intellectuelles.
> 
> La hype à deux balles, le vernis culturel, la soit disante accession à un nouveau stade de société/de conscience via ce genre de chat 3D, c'est même plus la société du spectacle...
> 
> C'est la société du "Regarde maman, j'ai dessiné sur le mur avec mon caca" : un truc où le relativisme intellectuel rend tout et n'importe quoi digne du titre de culture.
> 
> En clair, c'est notre devoir civique de nous foutre de ta gueule pour éviter la déliquescence du sens.


WOW !!! Tu l'as eu ou ton cerveau ?
Sans dec tu te relis parfois !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> WOW !!! Tu l'as eu ou ton cerveau ?
> Sans dec tu te relis parfois !


Eh, le mutin de Panurge***, on attend toujours un post argumenté de ta part. Tu nous accuses d'inculture, de fachisme (sic) et d'amalgame, et ben vas-y petit, laisse tomber la dialectique éristique cinq minutes (ça marchera pas ici, l'audience n'est pas de ton côté, je sais, ça fait bizarre quand on a l'habitude d'être dans le camp du Bien) et démontre-nous nos torts. Contrairement à ce que tu penses, on n'est pas des gros cons sourds à toute critique. Encore faut-il que la critique en question ne se cantonne pas aux insultes.

Pour ton information, le post de Boulon est tout à fait intelligible.

*** Non, ce n'est pas une coquille. Une petite recherche sur _Google France_ suffira à éclairer ta lanterne.

----------


## Newbab Zsigmond

> Eh, le mutin de Panurge***, on attend toujours un post argumenté de ta part. Tu nous accuses d'inculture, de fachisme (sic) et d'amalgame, et ben vas-y petit, laisse tomber la dialectique éristique cinq minutes (ça marchera pas ici, l'audience n'est pas de ton côté, je sais, ça fait bizarre quand on a l'habitude d'être dans le camp du Bien) et démontre-nous nos torts. Contrairement à ce que tu penses, on n'est pas des gros cons sourds à toute critique. Encore faut-il que la critique en question ne se cantonne pas aux insultes.
> 
> Pour ton information, le post de Boulon est tout à fait intelligible et parfaitement orthographié. On ne peut pas en dire autant des tiens.
> 
> *** Non, ce n'est pas une coquille. Une petite recherche sur _Google France_ suffira à éclairer ta lanterne.


Argumenter ? Entretenir votre jeu de rôle journalistique?
Une image plutôt : http://www.pirats-art-network.org/p-...010_04_07.html

----------


## Saankan

> Argumenter ? Entretenir votre jeu de rôle journalistique?
> Une image plutôt : http://www.pirats-art-network.org/p-...010_04_07.html


Argumenter, affirmer, arguer, batailler, conclure, déduire, discuter, philosopher, raisonner, convaincre, persuader et délibérer.

Ne pas confondre avec "faire sa pub en montrant à quel point nous sommes des vrais artistes en donnant un lien vers la première exposition d'art internationale de réalité mixte".

----------


## LPTheKiller

D'abord, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'article de GMB, toujours très drôle et bien rédigé !  ::lol:: 

Ensuite, je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi mais il y a eu une invasion en provenance de SL. Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages, mais de ce que j'ai pu en lire, le "débat" qui s'est déroulé m'a paru proprement ridicule des deux côtés.

Du côté des SLeux, je m'en fous, mais je suis toujours un peu désolé de voir combien certains canards sont intolérants et souvent prétentieux...

Laissez-moi émettre mon humble point de vue :
*Dès l'instant où quelqu'un trouve son compte dans une quelconque activité, alors tant mieux pour lui, et cela suffit à justifier l'existence de cette activité. Le concerné n'a pas à se justifier, parce qu'on apprend dès la maternelle que les goûts, c'est subjectif, que chacun a sa propre expérience à retirer de la vie et que c'est sa merde personnelle.*
Si ça le rend heureux, tant mieux, pourquoi vouloir le descendre ?
Revenons-en à nos illustres ancêtres Grecs, qui affirmaient avec justesse qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à rechercher que son propre bonheur, au-delà il n'y a rien que de la vanité.
Ce que je trouve assez lamentable, c'est ceux qui croient que leurs propres goûts et _a prioris_, leur propre conception de l'existence, devrait s'appliquer à tous, et ainsi que tous ceux qui ne vivent pas comme eux sont des déchets...  ::|: 
Un peu comme les européens qui prenaient les autres peuples pour de la merde parce que ces derniers n'avaient pas inventé ls armes à feu pour s'exploser la gueule plus efficacement.


PS : je crois que l'article de GMB était au second degré !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Argumenter ? Entretenir votre jeu de rôle journalistique?


Non non, argumenter, construire des phrases avec des mots pour défendre ton point de vue. Tu sais, les adultes font ça en société. Ce sont les enfants qui boudent et refusent de parler à ceux qui ne sont pas de leur avis. Mais encore une fois, vu que tu as l'air d'être habitué à ne parler QU'AVEC des gens qui pensent comme toi, je comprends que ça puisse constituer un choc.

Quant au _"jeu de rôle journalistique"_, franchement, il faudra m'expliquer. _"Tous pourris"_, c'est ça ? Y compris les journalistes qui parlent de vous (j'ai vu qu'il y a des sections "Articles" et "TV/Radio" sur ton site) ? Ah non, attends, je comprends : tous les journalistes sont d'infâmes manipulateurs avec qui il ne faut pas débattre, SAUF CEUX qui se contentent d'opiner du chef sans jamais émettre de critique.

C'est d'autant plus con que je viens de jeter un bref coup d'oeil à ton site et qu'il y a l'air d'avoir des choses intéressantes. Tu vois, tu aurais défendu ton point de vue de façon rationnelle, ça aurait peut-être pu intéresser des gens sur ce forum (je vais t'aider, tu débutes : _"vous exagérez un peu, il y a aussi des artistes talentueux sur SL, par exemple machin et machin, qui ont su utiliser le support intelligemment"_, tu vois l'idée ?). Mais là, franchement, on n'a pas envie d'aller voir.

*EDIT:*

Grillé par Saankan.





> PS : je crois que l'article de GMB était au second degré !


Moi aussi, mais bon...

----------


## Abaker

> De toutes façons, cette discussion a bien peu d'importance...
> On finira tous bouffé par les métavers.


Damn  ::O:  Ils ont du boulot avec toi.

----------


## SAYA

> Si ça le rend heureux, tant mieux, pourquoi vouloir le descendre ?


  d'où le proverbe "_imbécile heureux" _ 
Plus sérieusement :



> Ce que je trouve assez lamentable, c'est ceux qui croient que leurs propres goûts et _a priori_, leur propre conception de l'existence, devrait s'appliquer à tous, et ainsi que tous ceux qui ne vivent pas comme eux sont des déchets...


Je partage assez cet avis. Se différencier du troupeau (pour ne pas être à leurs bottes parce c'est la mode ou leur façon de vivre. Être dans la masse parce que tu flippes d'affirmer tes propres conceptions. Ah c'est sûr parfois on s'en prend plein la figure !) je suis plutôt pour et exposer sa propre conviction, là je dis ok... Mais pas n'importe comment et sans croire n'importe quoi ; il faut quand même un peu réfléchir aux conséquences avant de s'engager et en matière de jeu je crois qu'il faut le laisser au rang de jeu.  Il me semble d'ailleurs que ceux -  tant critiqués par ceux qui ne les aiment pas (et ça rejoint les conceptions de chacun) ont été créés pour la détente et faire oublier le temps d'une partie (multipliée par X) un peu la réalité vénale de la vie  ::huh::  Mais je suis peut être hors jeu  ::P: 

Et il me semble que, dans son article, c'est ce que voulais dire G_M_B si tu avales tout et n'importe quoi alors toutes les lois ne pourront rien pour toi.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Au moins ca démontre qu'on est loin d'être morts


Bof, les déchaînements de haine et de colère de la part des défenseurs d'SL ressemblent plus au chant du cygne qu'au brâme du cerf.

En tout cas, grâce à GMB, j'me fais pas chier au taf ce matin.

----------


## maviemonjeumonjob

Ohh s'te fou rire dès le matin avant mon premier kawa . Sincèrement merci . Connaissez-vous Second Life ?? Ce n'est pas qu'un jeu et il a encore de beaux jours devant lui . C'est sur cette plateforme que je vends mes créations pour les joueurs et que je gagne de quoi me payer un ordi tous les mois si je voulais , et ce depuis plus de 2 ans . 

Alors avant de critiquer quoi que ce soit : on se renseigne d'abord plutôt que de passer pour un âne baté qui fait semblant de connaître un sujet qu'il ne maîtrise absolument pas . Allez je laisse canardwc à sa médiocrité et je vais voir combien mon jeu m'a rapporté cette nuit pendant que je dormais . 

Ahh et bien sûr vous êtes tous les bienvenus sur ce jeu tellement différent des autres qu'il fera toujours couler plus d'encre que tous les jeux ,  justement parce que les personnes en manque d'imagination  n'y comprennent rien . Ce sont les joueurs qui font le jeu pour une fois et pas l'inverse .

Je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne journée   :;):  .

P.S: le seul truc que j'aime sur canardwc : les smileys .

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Un de plus !

----------


## SAYA

> Alors avant de critiquer quoi que ce soit : on se renseigne d'abord plutôt que de passer pour un âne bâté qui fait semblant de connaître un sujet qu'il ne maîtrise absolument pas . Allez je laisse canardwc à sa médiocrité et je vais voir combien mon jeu m'a rapporté cette nuit pendant que je dormais


 . 

Tant de modestie impressionne ::P:   Désolée, mais c'était trop tentant ::siffle::

----------


## Guest14712

> On vous expliques que SL n'est pas le repaire de no-life, de mongolos que vous pensez, avec preuve à l'appuis.


Euh… Comment dire…  ::rolleyes:: 




> *FELICITATIONS*, selon le _DSM-IV_, puisque vous présentez plus de 5 des symptômes présentés plus haut, vous souffrez d'un trouble de la personnalité de groupe B, plus précisément d'un trouble de la personnalité narcissique.


Hé c'était pas dur ça, la moitié des filles sont dans ce cas-là.  ::P:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Argumenter ? Entretenir votre jeu de rôle journalistique?
> Une image plutôt : http://www.pirats-art-network.org/p-...010_04_07.html


Et bah putain...
Je me suis tapé vos 20 minutes de publicité. On dirait de la masturbation artistico-intellectuelle et sincèrement, ça ne donne absolument pas envie, ne serait-ce que d'installer le client. En plus ça a l'air de ramer sévère.
Désolé, au moins j'aurai essayé.


Sinon, Saankan et Duff, vos interventions sont formidables.

----------


## ElGato



----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ahlala qu'est ce que j'ai rigolé mon Dieu c'est le top. Le plus drôle de tout c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu un bouh, GMB il dit que les croyants sont des cons, ou un bouh, GMB il dit que les votants sont des cons ou bouh, GMB dit que croire en la justice c'est con. Par contre, le bouh GMB dit que les joueurs de SL sont des cons, ça, on y a droit hein. On est tout choqué et tout révolté. C'est vraiment drôle.  Parce que vous croyez que je suis contre le droit de vote, contre Dieu contre la justice et contre les joueurs de SL ? Et surtout, vous croyez que je mettrais tous ces concepts, surtout le dernier, sur un même plan ? 

J'avais prévenu dans la news, le con croit tout ce qu'on lui dit.

Ah oui tiens, au passage, il n'y a aucune contre ou demi vérité dans mon article, je relate simplement la plainte des 5 ricains et les commentaires qui ont suivi. Eux sont des joueurs de second life assidus, mais eux aussi, ils ne doivent dire que des conneries j'imagine. Notez, ça serait normal, ce sont 5 cons alors bon.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

::o: 

La progression logique de ce post est d'une puissance phénoménale.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Ahlala qu'est ce que j'ai rigolé mon Dieu c'est le top.


Effectivement, magnifique troll -volontaire ou non- que tu nous a servis là GMB, on aimerait que ça ne finisse jamais !  ::wub::

----------


## ERISS

> Et encore une fois, SL n'est pas un jeu.


Inconscience ou vanité? Ou alors faudrait qu'on m'explique.
Pourquoi considérer comme grave une activité, et ses productions, qui peuvent être annihilées par d'autres (les vrais proprios de SL) en un claquement de doigts?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mouais je trouve ça assez malsain moi ce genre de procédé trollesque. Je veux dire ce serait quelqu'un d'autre que GMB aui aurait balancé ça il se serait prix un bon ban des familles pour insulte aux autres canards  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

> , laisse tomber la dialectique éristique cinq minutes (ça marchera pas ici, l'audience n'est pas de ton côté, je sais, ça fait bizarre quand on a l'habitude d'être dans le camp du Bien)


Ouahh merci Sébum, j'ai appris quelquechose de bien!  ::): 



> Aristote (selon Diogène Laërce, V. 28) aurait placé sur un pied  d’égalité rhétorique et dialectique, visant à convaincre, tandis  qu’analytique et philosophie visent à chercher la vérité. Aristote fait la différence entre 
> la _logique_ ou _analytique_, la théorie ou méthode menant  aux véritables conclusions, l’apodictique ;la _dialectique_, ou la méthode menant aux conclusions passant  pour véritables, autrement dit les conclusions qui ne passent pas pour  fausses et qui ne passent pas pour vraies (en elles-mêmes). Qu’est-ce  sinon l’art d’avoir raison, que l’on ait raison ou pas? C’est-à-dire  l’art d’attendre l’apparence de la vérité, comme je le disais plus haut.  Aristote divise toutes les conclusions entre logique et dialectique de  la manière que je viens de décrire, puis en éristique;l’_éristique_, la méthode par laquelle la forme de la  conclusion est correcte mais dont les phrases, le sujet, ne sont pas  vraies mais paraissent vraies, et enfin:la _sophistique_, la méthode où la forme de la conclusion est  fausse alors qu’elle paraît correcte.
>  Ces trois derniers appartiennent à l’art de la dialectique éristique car  elles n’ont *pas pour objectif de parvenir à la vérité mais seulement de  se parer de son apparence*, c’est-à-dire d’_avoir raison_.


(c'est moi qui souligne)
EDIT: Oh géniale image de El Gato.
"Eris",
_Dr. Hunter S. Thompson_ enlève tes lunettes, on te reconnait à ta chemise! (une sorte de BHL américain, a really weird man):
 tout pour me faire plaisir! All hail Eris! Fnord

----------


## spiralzone

> Je l'ai dit et je le dis encore : que tous les "Second Lifeux" du monde écrivent dans tous les topics de tous leurs forums que la rédac de Canard PC c'est rien que des gros cons, je m'en bats les couilles avec une pelle à tarte. Et jamais on ne débarquera chez vous façon juin 44 pour dire que _"eh ouais mais vous y comprenez rien vous n'avez pas atteint notre stade d'évolution"_.


Où ai-je dis que vous n'avez pas atteint notre stade d'évolution ? Comme si appartenir à une communauté quelle qu'elle soit était un facteur d'évolution.
Ce que je dis, c'est que vous êtes tellement ancrés dans vos certitude que vous refuser d'entendre les arguments que l'on vous sert.
Tellement ancrés dans vos certitudes que vous vous focalisez sur les posts de Red, qui je vous l'accorde ne sont pas de la plus haute intelligence.





> Il faut savoir se mettre à la place de l'autre, très bien, mais il faut aussi savoir accepter la critique. L'espèce d'attitude_ "holier than you"_ de tous les joueurs participants de _Second Life_ qui ont débarqué sur ce forum ne contribue pas à donner une bonne image de votre communauté. En fait elle correspond parfaitement au cliché décrit par Boulon. C'est pas de notre faute, ça, tout de même !


Vois tu, j'ai exactement la même impression concernant "l'article" de gmb. Une attitude "holier than you", méprisante, insultante et hautaine.




> On n'a pas la prétention d'être des artistes, on ne succombe pas au relativisme ambiant qui veut que tout soit art ou culture.


La plupart d'entre nous n'ont pas non plus la prétention d'être des artistes. Je ne le suis d'ailleurs pas.
Mais j'ai pris l'exemple de l'art afin de vous montrer qu'il y a aussi des choses positives sur SL. Je n'ai jamais dis que SL était un monde parfait, sans défaut par contre.
C'est la différence avec l'article de gmb qui lui dit que SL est uniquement négatif, et c'est ça que je tente de vous faire comprendre.
SL est ce qu'on en fait.




> A Canard PC, nous ne sommes que d'honnêtes artisans qui faisons un journal de jeu vidéo, *et qui essayons de le faire le mieux possible*. On n'a jamais eu la moindre autre prétention.


Alors explique moi pourquoi, si vous essayez vraiment de le faire du mieux possible, vous basez vos articles sur ce que vous pensez être SL, plutôt que de faire un effort d'investigation en vous immergeant quelques heures dans ce monde ?

Tiens, à propos de relativisme...






> En disant ça, désolé, tu bottes en touche. Tu reconnais toi même que _"l'humain est vaniteux"_ à propos des avatars-gravures de mode de _SL_, mais tu ne penses pas une seule seconde que cette vanité peut aussi concerner les "oeuvres de l'esprit", comme dirait Grand Maître B, justement ?
> 
> Il se trouve que j'ai été à une époque bénévole dans le comité de lecture d'une petite revue littéraire. Tu n'as pas idée du tombereau de merdes qu'on recevait. Presqu'à chaque fois qu'on disait (poliment) à un auteur _"désolé, mais votre manuscrit ne correspond pas à nos attentes"_, on se tapait un mail où le scribouillard nous expliquait qu'on ne le comprenait pas, qu'il savait bien qu'il était un génie, qu'il _"se donnait avec ses tripes et son coeur"_, comme tu dis. Ben ouais, mais c'est pas tout de ressentir des choses, faut commencer par maîtriser la concordance des temps.
> 
> Tu parles des écrivains qui éditent à compte d'auteur. Il y a sûrement des perles dans cette masse (ouais, je sais, Gallimard a refusé Proust) mais 99% du temps (et tout ce que j'ai lu, et j'en ai lu des boîtes, pour paraphraser mon presque homopseudonyme), c'est de la merde en barre.


C'est un peu subjectif non, cette notion de merde en barre ? Il y a des personnes qui viennent écouter les artistes se produisant dans SL, c'est donc qu'il ne sont pas si merdique que ça non ?
De plus, mais bon c'est un avis personnel, si un artiste a réussit à toucher ne serait-ce qu'une personne (ne comptons pas la famille et les amis), à mettre un peu de baume au cœur d'une personne, alors il a réussit quelque chose.




> Or _Second Life_ (comme Internet en général, mais SL encore plus, en raison de la mise en scène qu'il permet), est un moyen de faire coïncider son "moi idéalisé" (je suis un artiste, quelqu'un de _in_, de beau, etc) avec une réalité, virtuelle peut-être, mais une réalité tout de même. Cf. le lien que j'ai posté vers le site SpinozaEtNous, je vous encourage à lire ce topic très intéressant, même si je n'en partage pas toutes les conclusions.


J'irais lire dans l'après-midi.




> D'où, à mon humble avis, l'inexplicable agressivité de votre "descente" chez nous. Parce qu'à Canard PC, on se fout de tout le monde, des joueurs et de nous les premiers, et parfois de façon bien plus bien violente. Mais jamais on n'a eu une réaction pareille, en tout cas dans ces proportions.


Mis à part les posts de Red, peux tu honnêtement dire que la majorité de nos posts ne sont pas censés et argumentés, sans violence excessive ?




> C'est celui qui dit qui l'est?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Génial. Votre vie IRL est tellement morne et morte que vous ressentez, en sus du besoin de vivre par procuration dans ce "métavers" (Rien que l'utilisation hipster de ce terme suffit à vous faire perdre toute crédibilité.), le besoin de clamer votre existence sur des fora? Vous pensez vraiment prouver votre non-mort, hurler au monde "j'existe" en venant ici, sur un forum rempli de glands avec un humour douteux, défendre votre réalité alterne contre les iniques critiques de la rédaction d'un journal à l'humour potache, journal dont le rédac chef clame haut et fort son amour envers "Hé mec, elle est ou ma caisse" (Qui est un film génial au passage, un vrai métavers cinématographique qui fabuliscinise l'inneffable transcendence artistique de la dualité de l'homme.)?
> 
> Non, serieux, êtes-vous convaincus par votre propre logorrhée, ou tentez vous vous-même de vous convaincre de votre propre génie en vous posant comme victimes de "pseudo-journalistes", en tentant vainement de vous faire passer pour des artistes incompris, des Van Gogh de l'ère numérique, qui se donnent avec "leurs tripes et leurs coeurs (sic)"?


Et votre vie IRL est-elle tellement morne que vous éprouviez le besoin d'insulter, d'attaquer gratuitement les personnes qui s'impliquent, chacune à leur niveau, d'autre plus de d'autre, dans un univers dont vous ne comprenez rien, que vous refusez même de tenter de comprendre ?




> Réalisez-vous la fatuité de vos positions, la vacuité de vos discours et la nullité de ce que vous défendez?


Aucunement, car tout ceci ne s'applique pas à ce que je dis depuis le début. Et contrairement à toi, je connais SL, je connais ses bon et ses mauvais cotés. Contrairement à toi, je ne jette pas aux orties les bons cotés d'une chose afin de mettre en exerbe les mauvais afin de pouvoir dire : "Vous voyez j'ai raison, c'est de la merde".
Vous avez un zoophile pédophile ici, en la personne de o.boulon, si j'appliquais le même raisonnement que vous, je dirais que vous l'êtes tous. Sauf que contrairement à vous, je sais faire la part des choses.




> - Vous avez un sens grandiose de votre propre importance (surestimation de vos réalisations et de vos capacités, vous vous attendez à être reconnus comme supérieurs sans avoir accompli d'acte à la hauteur de vos esperances)


Ben non, je n'ai jamais eu un sens grandiose de ma propre importance, n'est jamais voulu être reconnu comme supérieur.
Par contre oui, j'avoue ne pas vouloir être considéré comme de la merde, mais si ça c'est voulor se sentir supérieur aux autres, tu as un soucis.




> - Vous êtes absorbés par des fantaisies de succès illimité, de pouvoir, de splendeur, de beauté, de perfection, ou d'amour idéal  En voila une autre caractéristique que partagent tous les joueurs de MMO/Utilisateurs de métavers


Encore raté. Alors certes il y a des personnes qui en venant dans SL croivent qu'elles vont faire fortune en 5mn, idée principalement renforcée par certains reportages télévisuels. 
Mais ces personnes comprennent vite que la réalité est tout autre, et que s'il est certe possible de gagner sa vie via SL, cela demande autant, sinon plus de travail qu'en RL.
Donc absorbé par des fantaisies de succès, pouvoir etc ? Absolument pas.




> - Vous pensez être spéciaux et uniques et ne pouvoir être admis ou compris que par des institutions ou des personnes spéciales et de haut niveau.


Heu non, je ne me sens pas plus spécial qu'un autre, ni unique. Encore raté donc.




> - Vous montrez un besoin excessif d'admiration.


Ah bon ? C'est bizarre, mais je ne me reconnais pas du tout dans ta description, qui pourrait par contre très facilement s'appliquer aux journaleux de canardpc.




> - Vous pensez que tout vous est dû, vous vous attendez sans raison à bénéficier d'un traitement particulièrement favorable et à ce que vos désirs soient automatiquement satisfaits.


Encore une idiotie de plus de ta part. En quoi le fait de rétablir la vérité, d'user d'un droit de réponse légitime fait il que nous pensons que tout nous est dû ?




> - Vous manquez d'empathie, vous n'etes pas disposés à reconnaître ou à partager les sentiments et les besoins d'autrui


. 

Si tu faisais l'effort d'aller faire un tour dans SL, tu verrais qu'il y a beaucoup de groupe d'entraide, que nous sommes pour la plupart à l'écoute des autres.




> - Vous enviez souvent les autres, et croyez que les autres vous envient.


Il m'arrivent d'envier certaines personnes oui, mais aucunement de les jalouser. L'envie est une bonne chose, elle permet de se fixer un modèle à suivre. Elle ne devient malsaine que lorsque qu'elle se transforme en jalousie.




> - Vous faites preuve d'attitudes et de comportements arrogants et hautains.


[b]

Tu devrais lire autre choses que les articles de gmb et les posts de o.bomont et Red.
Car si en effet ces posts collent bien avec ce que tu dis, il n'en n'est pas de même pour les autres.





> *FELICITATIONS*, selon le _DSM-IV_, puisque vous présentez plus de 5 des symptômes présentés plus haut, vous souffrez d'un trouble de la personnalité de groupe B, plus précisément d'un trouble de la personnalité narcissique.


J'espère que tu es conscient que tout ce que tu viens d'écrire s'applique parfaitement à ton cas et à ceux du staff de canardwc ?






> Et encore t'as pas vu le topic qui sert de terrier aux lemmings. Ils se qualifient "d'élite", écrivent en patois, passent leur temps à gonfler mutuellement leurs égos, bourrent leurs posts de smileys et de coeurs. On se croirait devant les "Maternelles" sur France 5 ou dans un groupe de soutien psychologique pour dépressifs légers.


As tu lu le topic au moins ? Il n'y est nullement question de se qualifier d'élite mais de savoir si au sein même de SL il y a une élite. Saisi tu la nuance ?
Il serait bon que tu fasses preuvre d'honnêteté non ? 




> Non, mais tu ne comprends vraiment rien toi.
> 
> L'art, le vrai, c'est uniquement le leur. L'art, c'est se jeter corps et âme dans la réalisation d'un truc merdique, en se gargarisant, puant de suffisance, convaincu de son propre génie, en méprisant les pauvres hères qui n'y comprennet rien, et en fuyant toute critique négative.


Excellente définition d'un article de gmb. Franchement je te félicite pour cette analyse.





> Non, merci, je passe, je ne ressens nullement le besoin de nourrir ma misanthropie en allant racler les bas fonds du net, j'ai déja *canardpc* pour ça.


Corrigé pour plus d'exactitude.




> D'abord, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'article de GMB, toujours très drôle et bien rédigé ! 
> 
> Ensuite, je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi mais il y a eu une invasion en provenance de SL. Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages, mais de ce que j'ai pu en lire, le "débat" qui s'est déroulé m'a paru proprement ridicule des deux côtés.
> 
> Du côté des SLeux, je m'en fous, mais je suis toujours un peu désolé de voir combien certains canards sont intolérants et souvent prétentieux...
> 
> Laissez-moi émettre mon humble point de vue :
> *Dès l'instant où quelqu'un trouve son compte dans une quelconque activité, alors tant mieux pour lui, et cela suffit à justifier l'existence de cette activité. Le concerné n'a pas à se justifier, parce qu'on apprend dès la maternelle que les goûts, c'est subjectif, que chacun a sa propre expérience à retirer de la vie et que c'est sa merde personnelle.*
> Si ça le rend heureux, tant mieux, pourquoi vouloir le descendre ?
> ...


C'est tout ce que l'on demande en fait, de la tolérance.




> C'est d'autant plus con que je viens de jeter un bref coup d'oeil à ton site et qu'il y a l'air d'avoir des choses intéressantes. Tu vois, tu aurais défendu ton point de vue de façon rationnelle, ça aurait peut-être pu intéresser des gens sur ce forum (je vais t'aider, tu débutes : _"vous exagérez un peu, il y a aussi des artistes talentueux sur SL, par exemple machin et machin, qui ont su utiliser le support intelligemment"_, tu vois l'idée ?). Mais là, franchement, on n'a pas envie d'aller voir.


Mais n'est-ce pas ce que je m'évertue à faire depuis le début ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Vous avez un zoophile pédophile ici, en la personne de o.boulon[...]


T'es au courant que ce genre de propos est répréhensible par des instances autres que la modération d'un forum ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> T'es au courant que ce genre de propos est répréhensible par des instances autres que la modération d'un forum ?


Oh si peu...
Je crois que Spiralzone n'a pas compris que Grand Maître B est un vrai avocat au barreau de Paris et que la défense "ahah mais c'est de l'humour" ça marchera pas au bout d'un certain nombre de répétitions.

Enfin bon, je préfère être traité de pédo-zoophile, plutôt que voir notre ami Spiralzone reproduire ses gros délires homophobes sur notre forum...




> sac à viande poisseux qui se la pète avec sa carte de presse piqué à Fogiel lors d'une orgie Gay
> 
> Dsl les modos mais ce gros enculé (wé pour que je lâche le terme c'est que vraiment ça m'énerve la)


Alors, on aime pas les pédés ?
C'est pas très "citoyen du monde" tout ça...

PS : Merci au membre de JOL qui m'a envoyé le message...

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est très rigolo tout ça, mais on peut peut-être fermer le topic maintenant, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Je crois que ce qui les fait tiquer, c'est l'adjectif "con", dans l'article de GMB. Ils ne sont pas censés savoir que c'est du second degré puisqu'ils ont sûrement découvert ça par hasard.

SL je m'en bats les olives. Je ne nie pas la possibilité que l'une ou l'autre des parties puisse avoir raison sur ce "métavers" ou "jeu" ou ce que vous voulez. Non pour moi le problème est pas là.

Que ce soit du second degré ou sincèrement, vous traitez les utilisateurs de SL de "con" ou de "teubé". Plus exactement, d'après le texte j'ai l'impression que les "cons" en question sont les types qui se sont fait baisés par l'éditeur. Mais ça a suffit pour offenser (pardonnez moi cette offense que d'utiliser un terme aussi ringard que "offenser" comme je pardonne aussi etc etc) le "joueur" de SL passant par là. Il avait le choix de réagir comme ne pas le faire, ça n'en fait pas un...bah y a eu tellement de termes pas très élogieux et de psycho de comptoir que je vais me contenter dire "un con". D'autant plus que l'article est ouvert aux commentaires et c'est pas l'inscription qui va les dissuader. Jugement subjectif de votre part. 
De plus...second degré second degré...si je connais pas Canard PC j'ai aucun moyen de savoir si GMB faisait de l'humour. 
GMB a dit clairement qu'il faisait de l'humour (je n'en ai jamais douté d'ailleurs), nos "invités" ont donc fait une erreur de jugement, ce qui arrive à tout le monde. Mais vu ce que j'ai pu lire apparemment il fallait vraiment être idiot pour ne pas se rendre compte que GMB faisait de l'humour (je trouve aussi que c'est pas toujours évident de savoir quand vous êtes sérieux ou que vous déconniez, même dans le magazine papier mais c'est un autre problème). Donc, deuxième jugement subjectif.

LP a dit 



> *Dès l'instant où quelqu'un trouve son compte dans une quelconque  activité, alors tant mieux pour lui, et cela suffit à justifier  l'existence de cette activité. Le concerné n'a pas à se justifier, parce  qu'on apprend dès la maternelle que les goûts, c'est subjectif, que  chacun a sa propre expérience à retirer de la vie et que c'est sa merde  personnelle.*


Ça s'applique également aux opinions et au "libre-arbitre". J'ai l'impression que vous avez tout mélangé. A partir du moment où vous laissez la possibilité à chacun d'intervenir (y compris aux visiteurs occasionnels), je comprends pas que vous respectiez pas ça. Que quelqu'un vienne s'inscrire pour vous insulter (pas étonnant soit dit en passant), vous avez le droit de lui rendre la pareille et de l'envoyer chier. Mais c'est *son* intervention qui était conne, pas *le fait* qu'il ait intervenu, si vous saisissez la nuance. 

Il est évident que je ne m'attend pas à des fleurs, tellement c'est difficile de critiquer le comportement d'une communauté sans se prendre une volée de bois vert.

----------


## ERISS

Second Life = Steam de l'art.

----------


## Daedaal

Allez, je relance d'un lemming parachutiste...




> .../...
> C'est la différence avec l'article de gmb qui lui dit que SL est uniquement négatif, et c'est ça que je tente de vous faire comprendre.
> SL est ce qu'on en fait.
> .../...


Relis donc l'article incriminé avec un minimum d'attention et d'objectivité... Je ne suis pas sur que tu y trouveras une quelconque généralisation (en tout cas, pas plus outrancière que sur les autres sujets que GMB aborde, ne serais-ce que dans cette même news...). Au contraire, tu seras même d'accord pour concéder que si il y a des cons partout, il y en a aussi sur SL... Ah, d'ailleurs, on m'informe à l'oreillette qu'effectivement tu mentionnes :



> .../...
> * Mis à part les posts de Red*, peux tu honnêtement dire que la majorité de  nos posts ne sont pas censés et argumentés, sans violence excessive ?
> .../...


D'ailleurs, je trouve que tu n'es pas très sympa avec ton petit camarade, là...



> .../...
> Alors explique moi pourquoi, si vous essayez vraiment de le faire du mieux possible, vous basez vos articles sur ce que vous pensez être SL, plutôt que de faire un effort d'investigation en vous immergeant quelques heures dans ce monde ?
> .../...


Qui te dit qu'il ne l'ont pas fait ?
Je n'ai pas vu un post sur tout le topic qui pose la question...

C'est juste parce qu'ils ne partagent pas ton opinion sur SL que tu considères qu'ils ne connaissent pas?
C'est tout de même un peu court, jeune homme (Rule 19 + Rule 33)... on aurait pu dire bien des choses en somme...
Tout classique de la littérature mis à part, ça ne relève pas un peu de la pensée unique comme raisonnement, ça... ?




> .../...
> Vous avez un zoophile pédophile ici, en la personne de o.boulon, si j'appliquais le même raisonnement que vous, je dirais que vous l'êtes tous. Sauf que contrairement à vous, je sais faire la part des choses.
> .../...


Ah? J'ai pourtant cru lire un peu plus haut qu'une personne ayant - idûment, je n'en doute pas - usurpé ton pseudo a dit un truc du style :



> .../...peux tu honnêtement dire que la majorité de  nos posts ne sont pas *censés et argumentés, sans violence excessive* ?
> .../...


 :haha: 

D'autant que tu ajoutes sans complexe :



> .../... journaleux de canardpc.../...
>  .../...staff de canardwc .../...


Et j'en passe...

Or donc, après ce type de messages, tu te drapes dans ta dignité et tu jettes à la face de ce monde injuste de palmipèdes :



> .../...
> C'est tout ce que l'on demande en fait, de la tolérance.
> .../...




 :^_^: 

J'adore ce topic!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Le second degré de GMB n'a pas fait réagir de canards justement parce qu'on se dit que ce n'est que du second degré mais sincèrement l'article aurait pu être tourné autrement ça n'aurait fait de mal à personne. 
Du coup là et en tenant compte des autres articles de GMB (avocat au barreau mais franchement qu'est ce que ça change pour ce genre d'articles ? et puis y en a un paquet d'avocats de merde, ça ne veut donc pas dire grand chose comme pédigrée PAL) j'en suis à me demander si certains de ses propos étaient réellement du second degré. Second Life - Second degré, ouais facile mais un peu trop tentant aussi d'insérer ses opinions sous ce couvert, tout en sachant que les membres comme la rédac de cpc ne laisserait point quiconque dire que ces propos ne puissent pas être de l'humour...
Bref, je doute.


Et j'ai ici une enveloppe qui prouve que... :Maître Collard - avocat aussi:

----------


## Mitsuaki

Le problème, c'est qu'ils se rendent absolument pas compte que les 3/4 ici s'amusent de leurs attitude psycho-rigide en grossissant encore un peu plus le trait. Même Boulon à tenté de leur expliquer qu'on est tous des cons en puissance, la seule différence est s'avoir l'assumer et en rire - ou pas. Mais décidément, ça ne passe pas.




> Citation:
> - Vous faites preuve d'attitudes et de comportements arrogants et hautains.
> [b]
> 
> Tu devrais lire autre choses que les articles de gmb et les posts de o.bomont et Red.
> Car si en effet ces posts collent bien avec ce que tu dis, il n'en n'est pas de même pour les autres.


J'adore !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais toi augusto, franchement....disons que tu es celui qui me fait rire le plus.

----------


## Alab

Bon jvais pas m'emme*** à quoter les propos des 7 précédentes pages mais bon en gros ma réaction (pourquoi je sens qu'on va quoter cette phrase en me répondant osef de ta life ?) :

- SL c'est un jeu (oui je sais c'est une expérience communautaire ou je sais pas trop quoi d'autre qui voudrait dire c'est facebook mais en 3D), et comme tout jeu il y a des préjugés dessus (bouh c'est mal !), alors quand on dit qu'il y a des zoophiles dessus c'est comme quand on dit ya des prêtres pédophiles, c'est pas bien, c'est pas partout mais malheureusement on y peut rien les gens retiennent ça, perso quand on me parle de SL je pense direct aux jeux à télécharger sur les sites de pr0n : "fuck in real 3D", je sais SL c'est pas ça mais tant pis c'est l'impression que j'ai de SL.

- Ensuite oui vous êtes des grands vous avez votre propre CB, votre propre boulot qui fait rentrer les soussous dans la popoche et vous faites ce que vous voulez avec. Mais honnêtement justifiez que vous dépensez du fric dans SL pour apprendre à faire du photoshop laissez moi rire, autant dépenser ce fric dans une version légale de photoshop, inscrivez vous sur le site du zéro pour les tuto et sur deviant art pour partager vos œuvres et voir celles des autres. Quant aux magnifiques créations en 3D (certes elles sont belles) bah SDK, garry's mod, etc...

- "SL me permet de découvrir des artistes inconnus", des fois si des artistes sont inconnus c'est ptet tout simplement parce que c'est pas des artistes. Après vous êtes sur u forum pour troller, prenez 2 sec allez dans la section tout ou rien ya des topics entiers pour montrer les détournement, les dessins, les musiques gratuites et libre de droits d'artistes pas connus... Et puis si tu veux voir les Louvre son site est déjà vachement bien foutu. 

- Après sinon débarquer ici et insulter tout le monde parce que "c'est eux qu'ont commencé" c'est franchement gamin comme attitude mais vous êtes fier de préciser derrière ça que vous êtes mariés et avait 35 woua très impressionnant.
Continuez comme ça et bientôt vous pourrait avoir un scandale qui passera sous silence celui des caricatures de Mahommet hein. Tout ça pour de l'humour que vous n'avez pas compris ou auquel vous n'adhérez pas...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Non mais toi augusto, franchement....disons que tu es celui qui me fait rire le plus.


Si on se fait autant marrer l'un que l'autre c'est que le courant passe alors. Ou pas.  :tired:

----------


## Alab

Sinon rabâcher continuellement "SL c'est bien pour les artistes" ça fait vraiment le bourrage de crâne parce que vous avez pas d'autres arguments... Faudrait arrêter, vraiment.

----------


## eystein

> Je voudrais crier mon amour aux bisounours. Non, c'est vrai, un bisounours, c'est émouvant. D'abord, le bisounours croit tout ce qu'on lui dit, ce qui explique qu'il ne peut s’empêcher de voter entre la poire et le fromage après avoir regardé TF1, rabâchant à l'envie que c'est un devoir de voter, parce que nos ancêtres sont morts pour qu'on en ait le droit, ah Le bisounours. Et pis il pense sincèrement qu'une société meilleure émergera du processus démocratique alors que, bon, qu'est ce qui peut bien sortir d'une urne à part des cendres, les cendres de nos espoirs déçus, poil au cul ? Je vous le demande.
> Un bisounours ça croit aussi en Dieu, d'où l'expression populaire "mon Dieu qu'il est bisounours" et en la justice d'où l'autre expression populaire "aujourd'hui, les tribunaux sont saisis pour un oui ou pour un bisounours".
> Jusqu'alors, les bisounours étaient éparpillés dans le monde en une diaspora douloureuse née de la quête, ô combien noble, de retrouver leur roi. Mais la tâche était ingrate car les prétendants au poste de roi des bisounours étaient nombreux. Heureusement, l'idée germa de donner aux bisounours un pays ; mieux, une autre vie, une seconde vie pour rattraper la première. Ainsi naquit le MMORPG Sebisounoursd Life et ce fut jour de fête pour les bisounours du monde entier qui, enfin, pouvaient se retrouver exclusivement entre eux.
> Mais voilà, la société LINDEN, qui édite le jeu Sebisounoursd Life, se dit que ça serait quand même ballot de ne pas profiter de la situation. Alors il fut proposé aux joueurs d'acquérir des propriétés immobilières, qui leur appartiendraient vraiment, à eux et pas à la société LINDEN, et que ces bisounours pourraient revendre leurs biens à d'autres bisounours. C'est vrai que l'opération était osée. Dans tous les autres MMORPG, le joueur n'a aucun droit sur ses possessions. Il est d'ailleurs en général interdit de les revendre bisounourstre du vrai argent à d'autres joueurs. Mais LINDEN, qui cherchait à attirer l'attention sur son jeu, pris le bisounourstre-pied de cette politique et bisounoursféra donc un droit de propriété exclusif à ses joueurs. Disons qu'il s'agit plus de propriété intellectuelle que de droit réel mais, passons. L'idée fit son chemin et l'on vit des bisounours se pavaner avec des îles, des maisons, des parcs, clamant à qui voulait l’entendre qu’ils en étaient bien propriétaires. LINDEN, bien sûr, n’agissait pas par gentillesse, alors la société décida de taxer les propriétaires, introduisant ainsi une forme d'impôt dont les bisounours s'acquittèrent le sourire aux lèvres (en réalité, les joueurs désirant acheter un bien immobilier dans Sebisounoursd Life devaient payer un abonnement premium mensuel, dont le quantum est calculé en fonction des m2 possédés, genre 5 $ par mois pour 500 m2.).
> Pendant quelque temps, les bisounours furent heureux d'être propriétaires de terrains et buildings numériques, dans lesquels ils pouvaient folâtrer sous la forme de pénis géants. Puis LINDEN, cette gigantesque agence immobilière, décida de cesser la vente de biens immobiliers virtuels pour s'engager dans l'open source. Ce changement a eu un impact bisounourssidérable :
> d'une, désormais n'importe qui dans Second Life peut posséder un territoire, sans verser de droit, ce qui a pour bisounoursséquence de dévaluer à zéro les biens immobiliers déjà existants et pourtant payés un bon paquet de pognon par les joueurs qui, depuis des années, s'acquittaient de leurs "taxes" de propriétaires, dans la perspective de revendre un de ces jours leurs propriétés, pour un autre bon paquet de pognon.
> De deux, il a fallu réorganiser Second Life pour passer à de l'open source. Pour ce faire, LINDEN a littéralement exproprié des joueurs de leurs possessions ; elle a nationalisé, sans aucune bisounourstrepartie financière, les territoires pourtant détenus par des joueurs. En bref, elle les a pris pour des bisounours.
> Mais voilà, un bisounours, ça peut aussi s'énerver.- Et c’est ainsi que cinq bisounours de nationalité américaine - non, ne riez pas on en a chez nous aussi, croyez-moi, j'en bisounoursnais ; il y en a même parmi vous, si, si, je vous le dis – ont saisi un Tribunal de Pennsylvanie pour faire juger que, et je cite des passages de la plainte, LINDEN avait instauré en réalité une dictature qui a attiré les joueurs, sous la fausse promesse de leur octroyer un droit de propriété, leur a fait créer des infrastructures immobilières puis a décidé de nationaliser brutalement ces actifs en virant les soi-disant propriétaires. Ils réclament 5 millions de dollars à titre de dommages et intérêts.
> Alors, moi, je salue l'initiative. C'est vrai que, d'un point de vue juridique, la question se pose : si bisounourstractuellement vous vous engagez à bisounoursférer définitivement la propriété d'un bien, fût-il bisounoursstitué de lignes de codes, à quelqu'un qui vous paye en échange pour cette possession, puis que vous le lui retirez brutalement, vous commettez une violation de votre engagement bisounourstractuel. D'un autre côté, peut-on dire que le joueur est vraiment propriétaire d'un bien numérique comme il pourrait l'être d'un "vrai" bien, sous prétexte que c’est ce que l'éditeur du jeu a pu claironner ? Non mais c'est vrai, après tout, si un bisounours a pu croire un jour à ce genre de bêtise, faut-il le plaindre ?
> ...


Moi je ne vois rien d'insultant. Si ca vous choque moins c'est comme même un peu bisounours  :;): .

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Le bisounours de la rivière kawaï, même.

----------


## Roland Flure

Du coup il aurait pas mieux valu remplacer "cons" par "artistes" ?




> Sinon rabâcher continuellement "SL c'est bien pour les artistes" ça fait vraiment le bourrage de crâne parce que vous avez pas d'autres arguments... Faudrait arrêter, vraiment.


Ben ouais, c'est pour les artistes !

----------


## eystein

Mais... Mais... Mais... les Bisounours sont des artistes ::'(: ... des artistes du câlin ::'(: .

----------


## Daedaal

> Moi je ne vois rien d'insultant. Si ca vous choque moins c'est comme même un peu bisounours .




Nanméo, tu crois quoi, toi ! Ça va mal finir...




Il ne faut pas le fermer ce topic, il faut le conserver dans du formol pour l'édification des génération futures...  :^_^:

----------


## Lundrah

Pour certains comme moi, SL est un jeu. Pour d'autres c'est un METAVERSE... 
Toujours est-il que c'est une plateforme assez étonnante pourvu qu'on se donne la peine d'explorer ce monde en profondeur.

Certains y passent leur temps à papoter, faire des rencontres, du sexe virtuel, et oui... il y a des gens qui louent des pornos pour pimenter leur vie sexuelle, d'autres viennent dans SL et simulent des parties de jambes en l'air avec ou sans participation vocale pour réveiller une peu leur libido en berne.
Des couples y naissent, d'autres y meurent, ainsi va la vie.

SL facilite les rencontres dans ce monde de fous dans lequel nous vivons et où personne en fait plus attention aux autres.

D'autres viennent y créer des choses libérés des lois de la physique de l'apesanteur et donner une vie, certes virtuelle à leurs créations. 

C'est vrai qu'il faut payer pour avoir un terrain dans SL, mais en fait ce que l'on achète c'est une place sur un serveur de jeu et les frais mensuels d'entretien de ces serveurs et bien sur l'équipe de Linden Lab qui est le développeur de la plateforme.
On peut très bien s'amuser dans SL sans débourser quoi que ce soit, c'est un choix à faire suivant ses propres moyens.

Il y a des personnes qui gagnent leur vie via SL, et oui, mais ils sont rares, la majorité arrive à gagner assez pour payer les frais du terrain qu'ils possèdent et c'est déjà pas mal.

Linden Lab a fait une charte qui le protège de pas mal de choses, comme le fait qu'ils de réservent le droit de supprimer tout ou partie du contenu de SL sans avertissement ni dédommagement, de même que si par un bug quelconque une partie de notre inventaire ou même notre avatar est perdu, ils ne sont pas tenus de nous les restituer.

Perso je m'y amuse beaucoup à tenter de fabriquer un peu tout ce qui me passe par la tête, à visiter les îles conçues par les autres résidents. Je suis parfois sidérée derrière mon écran par ce que je vois, parce que dans SL on trouve un peu de tout, le pire comme le meilleur, tout comme dans la vie réelle.
J'ai été souvent émerveillée, mais aussi quelque fois horrifiée et même choquée par ce que j'ai pu voir... ou entendre.
La limite dans SL est celle de notre imagination...
J'avoue que ce que l'on voit dans la video Belge en lien ici est assez effarante, quand je l'ai vue j'ai été assez horrifiée et je ne me suis pas reconnue dans ces personnes.
Mais je n'ai pas à les juger, je ne les connais pas, si c'est leur façon de vivre, d'être heureux... C'est leur problème.

Contrairement à une RPG ou un MMO, l'univers de SL n'est pas figé, tu ne te contente pas de modeler ton avatar avec des choses pré existantes, de l'équiper d'un matériel fourni par l'éditeur, non là tu as la possibilité de tout créer.
La silhouette de ton perso, sa peau, ses vêtements, ses cheveux, tu peux le faire évoluer dans un décor, un univers que toi tu vas avoir créée totalement, tu en fait un elfes, un soldat, un chat, un extra terrestre, une momie, un vampire, ce que tu veux... ce dont tu as envie.

Il y a des écoles gratuites, où l'on peu vraiment apprendre des tas de trucs utiles.
J'ai un ami prof de droit qui a fait certains de ses cours via SL, ça a énormément plu à ses étudiants.
Certaines entreprises forment leur personnel via SL, surtout pour la pratique des langues étrangères.

Le but de SL est surtout de s'amuser de se divertir, pour certains ça permet de s'évader d'un quotidien parfois trop lourd et c'est tout de même moins nocif que la drogue ou l'alcool.

Je dépense dans Sl une jolie petite somme tous les mois, mais je dépense aussi dans un abonnement à la saison culturelle de ma ville, dans les cinés, restos, livres,DVD, CD... Et s'il y a un point commun à tout ca c'est que j'en retire du plaisir, de l'amusement et je crois que c'est le principal.
SL, vous n'aimez pas... vous avez le droit, mais par contre rien ne vous autorise à porter un jugement sur les personnes qui y passent du temps.

SL est ce que l'on en fait... rien de plus, rien de moins.

----------


## MystereGomme

> ...




Quelle misère...

Aujourd'hui je vais avoir le morale tiens.  :B):

----------


## Alab

Oui en gros ce que tu viens de décrire c'est internet. (explorer, découvrir, apprendre, voir des trucs nouveaux, être surpris, etc...) Et par extension je suis sur qu'on pourrai rapprocher ça à la vraie vie (dingue ya même life : la vie dans le nom du 'jeu' !  ::o:  ). 

Attention je vous traite pas de nolife hein, moi même je passe beaucoup de temps à jouer mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'aller dans des musées, au théâtre, etc... 
Mais ce que je veux dire tout ce que vous faites dans SL ça revient à 'surfer' sur internet...

EDIT : Après vous faites les sages qui critiquent jamais rien mais avouez que vous vous êtes déjà moqués de gens faisant du tunning, des rubik's cube ou autre...  Là c'est pareil et sinon l'article ne faisait qu'informer d'une actualité (tapez dans google actualité ya pas que cpc qui en parle hein faut sortir le dimanche, ah mais oui c'est vrai vous sortez dans SL le dimanche  ::rolleyes::  ) sauf qu'ici l'article montrait aussi le côté pigeon des clients et le côté américain et très idiot du procès : 5 millions pour 3 lignes de code effacées...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

WAI MAIS EN 3D MEC§§§  :Cigare:

----------


## Alab

> WAI MAIS EN 3D MEC§§§


Effectivement j'avais oublié ce détail...  ::sad::  ::rolleyes::  ::P:

----------


## Mitsuaki

mouais, rajoute quand même l'aspect communauté+monétisation+création 

Un des aspect je pense qui choque le plus, outre le côté "je me prends trop au sérieux" c'est le côté monétisation, justement.  Acheter du virtuel, des trucs dont vous n'êtes même pas proprio - et d'ailleurs je me demande si côté license vous gardez vos droits d'auteurs ? Vu que Linden Lab semble plein de largesse avec vos "créations" ...

Bref, vous nous dépeignez un truc pas franchement folichon. M'enfin vous devriez suivre un cours sur le troll et le 2nd degres. Y'a ça dans SL ?

----------


## b0b0

> EDIT : Après vous faites les sages qui critiquent jamais rien mais avouez que vous vous êtes déjà moqués de gens faisant du tunning, des rubik's cube ou autre...


D'un côté ceux qui font du rubik's cube ils craignent vraiment.

 ::ninja::  

Sinon tout ce débat me fait peur vraiment, c'est pas comme si GMB avait dis du mal des pandas ou du saucisson. 
J'espère juste que ces gens mettront autant d'énergie pour défendre des causes peut être un peu plus importante.

----------


## Alab

> J'espère juste que ces gens mettront autant d'énergie pour défendre des causes peut être un plus importante.


Bien sur, ils doivent acheter les badges du stand virtuel de la WWF dans SL.  ::P:

----------


## Lundrah

Certains se prennent au sérieux oui, se prennent pour de grands créateurs... mais bon ça ça fait partie des travers humains, on ne va pas changer le comportement général des gens que ce soit dans la seconde ou la vraie vie, on rencontre des bon gros "megalos".

Il est interdit dans SL d'utiliser des marques ou logos déposés, et en principe ils protègent tes propres créations. Si tu penses avoir été plagié, tu le signales, il y a une enquête afin de déterminer qui est à l'origine de "l'objet".

En écrivant sur ce forum, mon avatar Sl est à un concours de "talents", j'écoute des "artistes" qui se produisent, des DJ's en l'occurence... la musique a une grande place dans SL, mais bon ces derniers temps on a plus de playlister que de véritables DJ qui mixent, des gens qui chantent...
Ca m'amuse de les écouter, là encore il y a des trucs bien et des trucs moins bien, c'est la nouvelle star version SL... Je rigole et c'est le principal
"
L'aspect "monetisation" de la chose est-elle répréhensible ?
Gagner de l'argent à partir de son travail de ses créations n'est pas un crime il me semble, sinon nous serions tous, ou presque des délinquants.

Perso j'ai fait des "jardins" dans SL, ils sont gratuits, ouverts à tous les gens y viennent passer un moment pour se détendre, papoter... Ils ne me rapportent rien, me coûte beaucoup, j'ai quelques magasins dans lesquels je vends ou donne des bricoles...

J'ai gardé une âme d'enfant et SL est le paradis pour "rêver"...

La communauté SL n'est certainement pas parfaite, mais les canards ne le sont pas trop non plus...

L'humour j'en ai beaucoup, mais je déteste cette mode qui consiste à faire du soi-disant humour en se moquant des gens, en les rabaissant, en les insultant de façon plus ou moins détournée...
Il ne faut pas vous étonner de notre réaction, elle est identique à la vôtre quand des personnes critiquent canardPC...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il ne faut pas vous étonner de notre réaction, elle est identique à la vôtre quand des personnes critiquent canardPC...


C'est là où tu te trompes, on ne va pas voir sur quel forum/site on dit du mal de CPC et de ses lecteurs, pas plus que l'on ne va s'y créer des comptes pour intervenir.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...


Tu as juste oublié un truc à la fin :
"(c) Linden Labs 2003 - Tous droits de reproduction réservés - Ne pas jeter sur la voir publique - Pour votre santé, ne mangez pas trop gras/salé/sucré: www.mangerbouger.fr"

----------


## eystein

> Certains se prennent au sérieux oui, se prennent pour de grands créateurs... mais bon ça ça fait partie des travers humains, on ne va pas changer le comportement général des gens que ce soit dans la seconde ou la vraie vie, on rencontre des bon gros "megalos".
> 
> Il est interdit dans SL d'utiliser des marques ou logos déposés, et en principe ils protègent tes propres créations. Si tu penses avoir été plagié, tu le signales, il y a une enquête afin de déterminer qui est à l'origine de "l'objet".
> 
> En écrivant sur ce forum, mon avatar Sl est à un concours de "talents", j'écoute des "artistes" qui se produisent, des DJ's en l'occurence... la musique a une grande place dans SL, mais bon ces derniers temps on a plus de playlister que de véritables DJ qui mixent, des gens qui chantent...
> Ca m'amuse de les écouter, là encore il y a des trucs bien et des trucs moins bien, c'est la nouvelle star version SL... Je rigole et c'est le principal
> "
> L'aspect "monetisation" de la chose est-elle répréhensible ?
> Gagner de l'argent à partir de son travail de ses créations n'est pas un crime il me semble, sinon nous serions tous, ou presque des délinquants.
> ...





> T'inquiète, la bagarre ça me connait vais te lui faire un second  "trouduc" à ce p'tit con là !
> Je m'entraîne depuis que je suis toute petite au "trolling"...





> En tout cas, ça m'a bien amusée de troller comme ça, sur JOL j'essaie  d'être gentille, polie, calme  ... Mais là sur canard  WC... pardon, je veux dire canard pc j'ai pu ma lâcher à fond. (oui je  sais elle était facile celle là)


Ne tétonnes pas si personne ne prends vraiment ce sujet trolleybus au sérieux. Moi je dis faisons quelque chose de constructif, campons sur nos positions  ::): . CanardPc est parfois très caustique, mais rassurez vous, ca ne concerne pas uniquement les utilisateurs de SL, on se marre autant d'Hadopi, des consoleux qui doivent payer leurs dlc, des mecs qui ont acheté l'addon de left4dead meme des drapeaux bretons.

----------


## Lundrah

Moi non plus, je suis tombée sur un lien sur un autre forum... Perso CanardPC n'est vraiment pas le mag ni le forum que je lis pour me tenir au courant de l'actualité des jeux video dont je suis une adepte.
Les gens on la possibilité de réagir à un article ici et pour le faire on se doit de créer un compte... nous avons donc osé entrer dans la secte du canard virulent pour venir nous expimer sur le sujet exposé par le grand gourou... Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, après avoir vu comment réagissait votre communauté, je doute fort que nous revenions vous voir. Il y a tant d'endroit plus accueillants pour s'informer. 

Sur ce, je vous tire ma révérence et vous souhaite bonne continuation "entre vous"...

PS :Bienvenue sur JOL les canards...
Et oui hier soir j'ai bien rigolé et me suis bien laissée aller... J'assume à 100 %

----------


## Alab

> des mecs qui ont acheté left4dead2.


_Fixed._ 
 ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

"on ne va pas voir sur quel forum/site on dit du mal de CPC et de ses lecteurs, pas plus que l'on ne va s'y créer des comptes pour intervenir"

Ca c'est pas faux  ::): 
Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant qu'ici le principe de ce site/mag (en tout cas ce que JE ressens, et pourquoi j'apprécie cette communauté) est de rester tranquilou entre gentils canards, déconnant sur tout et n'importe quoi, histoire de passer du bon temps. On se paie même le luxe d'avoir des intervenants de qualité (genre les rubriques Hareware et Jurigeek).
Mais surtout, surtout, on ne se prend pas la tête. On se fiche royalement que des types de 01net ou SuperForum nous traitent de tous les noms, on en rigole, et on en rigole ICI. Il faut vraiment avoir un problème pour aller créer des comptes et cracher son venin sur toutes les places publiques où l'on ne se sent pas adulé. Ca me fait un peu penser aux kevins de Modern Warfare 2 lorsqu'ils hurlent "connards, campeur, va ***** ta ****, campeur je vais te tuer, campeur". C'est dingue et ça fait franchement peur, d'autant qu'on les croise tous les jours dans la rue.
Na.

[edit] p'taing c'est la folie ce thread.

----------


## spiralzone

> T'es au courant que ce genre de propos est répréhensible par des instances autres que la modération d'un forum ?


Mais c'était de l'humour. Bon ok, plutôt une provocation pour vous montrer que si on se trouve du mauvais coté de la barrière, l'humour peut faire très mal.




> Oh si peu...
> Je crois que Spiralzone n'a pas compris que Grand Maître B est un vrai avocat au barreau de Paris et que la défense "ahah mais c'est de l'humour" ça marchera pas au bout d'un certain nombre de répétitions.
> 
> Enfin bon, je préfère être traité de pédo-zoophile, plutôt que voir notre ami Spiralzone reproduire ses gros délires homophobes sur notre forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors, relis mes posts ici, puis relis les propos que tu m'attribue. Et demande toi si le style est vraiment le même.
Ensuite, compare avec les posts d'un autre intervenant ici.




> Oui en gros ce que tu viens de décrire c'est internet. (explorer, découvrir, apprendre, voir des trucs nouveaux, être surpris, etc...) Et par extension je suis sur qu'on pourrai rapprocher ça à la vraie vie (dingue ya même life : la vie dans le nom du 'jeu' !  ). 
> 
> Attention je vous traite pas de nolife hein, moi même je passe beaucoup de temps à jouer mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'aller dans des musées, au théâtre, etc... 
> Mais ce que je veux dire tout ce que vous faites dans SL ça revient à 'surfer' sur internet...
> 
> EDIT : Après vous faites les sages qui critiquent jamais rien mais avouez que vous vous êtes déjà moqués de gens faisant du tunning, des rubik's cube ou autre...  Là c'est pareil et sinon l'article ne faisait qu'informer d'une actualité (tapez dans google actualité ya pas que cpc qui en parle hein faut sortir le dimanche, ah mais oui c'est vrai vous sortez dans SL le dimanche  ) sauf qu'ici l'article montrait aussi le côté pigeon des clients et le côté américain et très idiot du procès : 5 millions pour 3 lignes de code effacées...


Comparer SL à surfer sur le net, c'est comme comparer un concert live et une soirée télé du même concert. Bien sûr on peut faire ce qu'on fait dans SL en surfant sur le net, mais SL à l'avantage de la convivialité.
Et SL ne m'a jamais empéché de sortir en RL, loin de là.
Quand à l'article, il insinue très clairement que tous les résidents de SL sont des cons, j'ai du mal a y voir de l'humour là dedans.
Sans compter du fait que l'auteur de l'article n'éprouve aucun regrets pour ses propos insultants.




> mouais, rajoute quand même l'aspect communauté+monétisation+création 
> 
> Un des aspect je pense qui choque le plus, outre le côté "je me prends trop au sérieux" c'est le côté monétisation, justement.  Acheter du virtuel, des trucs dont vous n'êtes même pas proprio - et d'ailleurs je me demande si côté license vous gardez vos droits d'auteurs ? Vu que Linden Lab semble plein de largesse avec vos "créations" ...


Tu peux parfaitement être dans SL sans dépenser un seul euro, beaucoup le font.
Et oui, on garde les droits d'auteurs sur nos créations. ("on" général, car à part créer un cube moi…)

----------


## Alab

> Comparer SL à surfer sur le net, c'est comme comparer un concert live et une soirée télé du même concert. Bien sûr on peut faire ce qu'on fait dans SL en surfant sur le net, mais SL à l'avantage de la convivialité.
> Et SL ne m'a jamais empéché de sortir en RL, loin de là.
> Quand à l'article, il insinue très clairement que tous les résidents de SL sont des cons, j'ai du mal a y voir de l'humour là dedans.
> Sans compter du fait que l'auteur de l'article n'éprouve aucun regrets pour ses propos insultants.


Heu être sur un forum et partager ses expériences, poser des questions, etc... c'est surfer sur internet et c'est convivial, donc ton argument ne tient pas désolé.  ::P:  Et perso voir un concert à la télé j'aime car on voit ce qu'il y a sur scène, et puis c'est pas comparable car tu ne regardes pas un concert à la télé comme tu irais voir le concert.

Après, je répète, va pas me dire que t'as jamais dis un truc méchant sur des gens en prenant la globalité (kéké du tunning, prêtres pédo, etc..)... Là c'est la même chose, mais vu vos réactions franchement ça me donne pas envie d'aller sur SL et ça donne raison à l'article. Perso je trouve que vous vous faites entuber et vous le voyez pas, vous payez même la vaseline qui va avec...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Leave GMB alooooooooooooooone ! 


J'espère que personne l'avait faite je m'en voudrais quand même...

----------


## pins

> un concert live et une soirée télé du même concert.


Pour moi, jouer à SL c'est se faire une soirée télé de la RL  :;): 

Non mais même sans rentrer dans les détails SL c caca, CPC c d enculers, le point qui a été soulevé là c'est que vous êtes en train d'essayer de recruter des moines trappistes dans la cour du Dalai lama. C'est inutile.

----------


## Elenia Boucher

Bonjour à toutes et à tous




> Je crois que ce  qui les fait tiquer, c'est l'adjectif "con", dans l'article de GMB. Ils  ne sont pas censés savoir que c'est du second degré puisqu'ils ont  sûrement découvert ça par hasard.


Non  ::P: ça  moi j'ai l'habitude. Cela à commencer quand j'ai quitté mon meuporg  précédent (Silkroad pour ne pas le citer) et que je leur ai annoncé sur  leur forum que j'allais sur Second Life. Je vous dit pas ce que j'ai  pris dans la tronche. C'était il  y a 3 ans. Et ça n'a jamais cessé.

Aussi  je me suis interrogée sur cet ostracisme envers SL; voici les réponses  que j'ai trouvé:

1) SL N'EST PAS UN MMOPRG: combien de fois  faudra-t-il le dire. Mais malheureusement, la communauté des gamers (et  les journalistes) le jugent par comparaison avec les MMOPRGs (c'est  humain, on juge que par rapport à ce que l'on connait). Et ils sont à  cotés de la plaque à chaque fois.
Vous ne pourrez parler de SL  qu'après y avoir passé 2 ou 3 mois et commencé à en découvrir ses  richesses, à raison de 2 ou 3h par jour. Vous avez autre chose à faire ?  Alors passez votre chemin !

2) SL est strictement réservé aux  majeurs : alors que la communauté des gamers comprend bon nombre de  mineurs (vous devez avoir les chiffres au canard). D'où un net  ressentiment vers cette plateforme interdite.

Non cet article m'a  fait sourire au début. Et puis j'ai trouvé le comique à répétition sur  le mot "con" un peu lourd. Et surtout les idées reçues et les erreurs  qu'il contient me font bondir.

Je sais pas moi un très bon  journaliste qui veut pondre un article sur une tribu d'amazonie va  passer 1 mois à vivre en leur sein. Un bon journaliste ne fera pas le  déplacement mais passera des dizaines d'heures en recherche  documentaire. Un journaleux pondra un article mal documenté qui flatte  avant tout les bas instincts de son lectorat, et c'est là l'impression  que j'ai.

Les idées reçues d'abord :
-bon SL n'est pas un  MMOPRG ne revenons pas dessus.
-les utilisateurs de SL dépensent "un  bon paquet de pognon": archi-faux, SL est gratuit tant que l'on ne veut  pas de terrain et que l'on ne veut pas acheter d'articles aux autres. Au  moins la moitié (si ce n'est pas les 2/3) de gens que je connais n'ont  jamais déboursé un centime sur SL. SL repose avant tout sur une notion  d'échange et de partage, et l'on trouve énormément d'articles gratuits  (les freebies) mis généreusement par des créateurs à la disposition des  autres. Quand aux terrains, les zones publiques sont aussi à foison. Et  si vous adhérez à une communauté RP vous pouvez dans 90% des cas jouer  gratuitement sur le terrain de la communauté que des passionnés  financent.
Cette idée reçue que SL coute des fortunes et est donc  réservé à une élite je l'ai déjà rencontré mainte et mainte fois, et je  me dois de lutter contre elle.

Les erreurs ensuite :

A  propos des terrains:
La propriété des terrains sur SL est  toujours payante, sous forme de charge mensuelles (il s'agit plus d'une  location que d'une propriété). Alors c'est vrai qu'avant la crise  immobilière, en plus des charges mensuelles, le prix d'achat d'un  terrain pouvait être élevé, alors que maintenant il tend vers 0. Mais  l'achat n'est rien: ce qui compte ce sont les charges mensuelles qui  elles ont plutôt augmentées. Rien ne sert d'acheter un terrain si on ne  peut pas le conserver, et le loyer est payable d'avance.

Il  y a  dans cette article une grande confusion je pense avec le reverse  ingénierie qui a permis à partir des sources du viewer de recréer un  serveur de terrain (ce que l'on appelle les OpenSim), ce qui permet à  tout un chacun de se créer son petit lopin de terre sur son ordi. Mais  il ne peux pas le connecter à SL ni y connecter son avatar SLien, c'est  donc limité à des expérimentations en stand alone. On peut aussi relier  les OpenSim en monde, mais là on affronte les problème de gestion des  accès, de disponibilité de son serveur et de fiabilité de sa connexion  internet. Certains sautent le pas, par exemple la FrancoGrid. Mais si on  veut quelque chose de fiable, il faut se louer un serveur dédié, et on  retombe vite sur des coûts comparables à Linden. Et puis une grid comme  la FrancoGrid où il y a une centaine de connectés comparé aux 70000  permanents sur SL, obligatoirement pauvre en contenu, n'offre finalement  que peu d'intérêt (échange et partage très limité). Sans compter les  performances en deça pour les OpenSim.

Non, il y a bien une crise  immobilière dans SL, due à l'éclatement de la bulle spéculative, due  elle-même au ralentissement du flot des nouveaux inscrits (l'offre a  dépassé la demande) et au dumping auquel se sont livré les propriétaires  immobiliers pour survivre, depuis 2007, et qui n'a rien à voir avec le  mouvement OpenSim, qui date lui de 2009 et qui est très limité.

A  propos des procès :
Aucun procès à ma connaissance n'a concerné  la propriété immobilière. Mais la propriété intellectuelle. Linden Labs  garantissait que la propriété des objets créés dans SL  revenait au  créateur par un système de droits le protégeant. Hors ce système de  droit a été piraté, et cela bien avant que le viewer soit open-source,  simplement par analyse du protocole client-serveur et des appels OpenGL.  D'où des procès en 2009 envers Linden Labs qui n'a pas tenu ses  engagements. Linden Labs a réagi après accord amiable en changeant ses  Terms Of Services depuis la 01 Avril 2010: maintenant, il est clairement  stipulé que rien n'appartient aux utilisateurs sur la plateforme, ce  qui provoque une vague de tollé et de procès.

Enfin pour finir ce  post trop long, je vais essayer de vous expliquer un petit peu ce que  c'est SL, bien que d'autres ont essayé et que j'ai l'impression d'avoir  affaire ici à une majorité de 'moi pas vouloir comprendre'.

SL  n'est pas un jeu-vidéo, mais un loisir. A même titre que celui qui passe  des heures a sculpter un morceau de bois, ou à construire des  maquettes,  ou du tricot, ou de la broderie ... pour ensuite les offrir,  les partager voire les vendre (ben tiens s'il  y moyen de se faire un  peu de sous). SL c'est d'abord ça, car sans ça il n'y aurait rien sur  SL. Ensuite c'est un super-chat 3D, une plateforme de rencontre sociale,  et une plateforme d'échange économique. Et une plateforme de jeux  (allant du jeu de casino au RP le plus dense) oui si vous voulez.

Ne  vous méprenez pas sur l'importance de SL dans la genése des métaverses :  certains visionnaires voient SL comme l'archétype du futur web 3D, où  nous sauterons de serveur en serveur sous forme d'un avatar. L'avenir  nous dira s'ils ont vu juste.

Mais 2 choses sont certaines:
-  SL a prouvé depuis 2003 et pour l'instant la fiabilité de son modèle  économique.
- SL a su attirer en masse les femmes : 46% (chiffre  Linden) sont des femmes réelles. Contrairement à moins de 10% sur les  MMOPRG.

Rien que pour ces 2 faits SL mérite un certain respect.

Merci  à ceux qui m'ont lu jusqu'au bout.

----------


## konoro

> Pour moi, jouer à SL c'est se faire une soirée télé de la RL 
> 
> Non mais même sans rentrer dans les détails SL c caca, CPC c d enculers, le point qui a été soulevé là c'est que vous êtes en train d'essayer de recruter des moines trappistes dans la cour du Dalai lama. C'est inutile.


Aurtografe  ::|: .

Bon sang, on leur dit depuis quelque page que nous on fait pas des accounts sur les forum des autres qui disent cpc c'est mechant et on se prend du 4 attaches de presse qui chaque jour arrive avec des Wall Of text et des Mass quote.

Nan mais y'a vraiment des gens qui ont rien a foutre le week end  ::|:  (moi y compris)

ps: nan en faite jvais aller passer la tondeuse

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ne tétonnes pas


Ne tétonnes pas, on va prépucer. 




(Riez maintenant.)

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...Perso je trouve que vous vous faites entuber et vous le voyez pas, vous payez même la vaseline *le gravier* qui va avec...


Fixed  ::P: 

De toute façons, un système qui repose sur la _créativité_ de ses membres pour exister, et qui requiert de ces derniers une contribution financière pour exercer ladite créativité tout en conservant les droits sur les _œuvres_ créées... Ça me fait un peu penser à un concept d'émission télé dans lequel tu ferais payer le public pour sélectionner l'_artiste_ et financer la production de l'album qu'ils vont aller acheter dans les bacs...

Wait... What ?  ::huh::

----------


## Alab

> Merci  à ceux qui m'ont lu jusqu'au bout.


Bah voila un commentaire plutôt constructif et sans violence.  ::wub:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h06 ----------




> Fixed 
> 
> De toute façons, un système qui repose sur la _créativité_ de ses membres pour exister, et qui requiert de ces derniers une contribution financière pour exercer ladite créativité tout en conservant les droits sur les _œuvres_ créées... Ça me fait un peu penser à un concept d'émission télé dans lequel tu ferais payer le public pour sélectionner l'_artiste_ et financer la production de l'album qu'ils vont aller acheter dans les bacs...
> 
> Wait... What ?


Voila c'est ça que je trouve effarant.  ::O:

----------


## sissi

Vivez le rêve ? Et j'ai juste à acheter  des linden et louer un terrain ? Ho putain, je signe ou ?

----------


## Emualynk

> SL  n'est pas un jeu-vidéo, mais un loisir.


Et en quoi c'est contradictoire ?
Aux dernières nouvelles le jeu-vidéo EST un loisir.
Ou alors on m'aurait menti.

(Ah et c'est MMORPG, pas MMOPRG.)

----------


## konoro

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d50...a2f0fed83f.jpg
> 
> Vivez le rêve ? Et j'ai juste à acheter  des linden et louer un terrain ? Ho putain, je signe ou ?


Wahou avec une annonce comme sa, jsuis sur que O.boulon va aller louer un club de gym et vendre des fortifiants musculaire en 3d.


ps: ce sujet est tres interessant, voyez par vous meme :

*Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 43 (30 membre(s) et 13 invité(s))
konoro, Abaker, BigDams, Daedaal, Elenia Boucher, Empereur_Yoda, Emualynk, eystein, FanDeBouvard, Grand_Maître_B, gros_bidule, Hybrid, Jean Pale, Kass Kroute, Lundrah, Magret, Mitsuaki, Monsieur Chat, Monsieur T, Newbab Zsigmond, O.Boulon, olih, Pelomar, Philéas Frogg, RedisAlmostDead, runy, Saankan, sissi, spiralzone, Truhl
*

----------


## Anonyme871

> ps: ce sujet est tres interessant :


Au moins autant que Confession Intime.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...
> Voila c'est ça que je trouve effarant.


Mais nan... C'est juste que tu ne sais pas voir les opportunités:

Viens... on va créer un vaste environnement 3D vide, et on va demander aux joueurs de nous créer des niveaux de FPS dedans... on leur fera acheter l'espace qu'ils utilisent pour leurs niveaux (+ une taxounette mensuelle pour le plaisir), et en plus on vendra les niveaux ainsi conçus à d'autres joueurs... Sur iPad !  ::wub:: 



[EDIT]




> Wahou avec une annonce comme sa, jsuis sur que O.boulon va aller louer un club de gym et vendre des fortifiants musculaire en 3d. .../...


Bonne idée... Alab, qu'est-ce que tu penses de mettre O.Boulon en DLC dans notre futur jeu ?

----------


## Monsieur T

> 1) SL N'EST PAS UN MMOPRG


 

Sans vouloir faire mal au derrière des diptères, je ne voit pas trop pourquoi SL n'est pas un Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game.

Pour les trois premiers termes, je pense que tu est d'accord , pour le RP c'est l'univers même de SL, où les gens peuvent s'inventer la vie qui leur va bien.

Et Game, bah c'est pas parce que un divertissement n'a pas de but ou d'objectifs que ce n'est pas un jeu, tant qu'on y prend du plaisir.

Alors par pitié, arretez d'essayer de sortir SL du rang de jeu au nom d'une soi disante "différence".

Surtout quand la majorité des forums de SL sont hebergés sur des sites de jeux.

Et pour information, j'avais essayé SL pendant un WE (bloqué sur Bordeaux et personne autours ::cry:: ), et certes 8h environ ça n'est peut être pas assez pour saisir le sens profond de SL, mais ça m'a été suffisant pour voir que ce n'est qu'un gros forum en 3D sans modos, avec les même interêts et les même cas pathologiques.
Voilà voilà...  ::ninja::  :hameçon:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est pourquoi des gens qui - si j'ai bien compris-  apprécient SL, viennent perdre leur temps sur le forum d'une communauté qui annonce clairement qu'elle se paie la tête de SL.
S'il faut aller défendre son jeu (vi, SL est quand même sensé être un jeu, un truc qui détende) sur chaque forum, chaque blog, chaque canal irc où l'on n'en dit pas du bien, he ben c'est pas gagné.
Et ce n'est pas comme si les soit-disantes "discussions" sur les forums étaient juste remplies de gens qui ne font que rabâcher leur point de vue, sans jamais se remettre en question, rhhhooo non. Les "vraies" discussions se font dans la vraie vie, pas derrière un clavier et devant un écran où, le temps que rédigiez votre avis, 50 messages sont déjà postés.
Le pire étant que je ne comprenne même pas pourquoi j'écris ça, ça sert à rien  ::P: 
Bon aller zou, j'ai de la vaisselle à terminer. Et CA c'est la vie.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...
> Une ex *lectrice* déçue (et oui!  )


C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de  faire des phrases…
NdT: Best... Dialogues... Evar...

Ce que je commence surtout à trouver curieux c'est le besoin des "défenseurs" - ou peut-être devrais-je dire "défenderesses" - de SL d'insister sur la présence de membres du sexe féminin sur leur plateforme (nan, y'a pas de sous-entendu salace)... Et ce, au plus profond mépris de la pertinence de l'argument, de la Loi 19 des internetz ("Il ne peut y avoir qu'une femme par internet"), et surtout de celle contre le racolage passif...

Pour rappel : "Le racolage passif, infraction  créée par la loi n° 2003-239 du 18 mars 2003, est ainsi défini par  l’'article 225-10-1 du Code pénal : « Le fait par tout moyen y compris  par une attitude même passive de procéder publiquement au racolage  d'autrui en vue de l'inciter à .../..."

Quoi qu'on ne puisse pas spécialement les qualifier de "passives" en l'occurence...

 :^_^: 





PS: Le premier qui parle d'hystérie féminine gagne un pompon...  ::P:

----------


## sissi

Je vais revenir vite fait sur le rush merdique des "secondlifeur" sur cpc, celui ou l'on tente une capture de point agressive juste avant que le heavy gominé, cuir et santiag sorte l'artillerie lourde et critte à tout va.

Quand on lit un article, il serait bon de voir comment se comporte au quotidien les membres et les rédacteurs du dit site. Avec un peu de bon sens, et au lieu de se baser sur un mag qui diffère du site , vous les "secondlifeur", vous auriez dû vous rendre compte qu'içi la connerie fait partie intégrante du truc. Un peu de recherche sur l'état d'esprit de la maison, au lieu de s'inscrire la rage au ventre.  Histoire de comprendre que le second degré règne ici à l'instar du mauvais humour de Zno sur le topic des blagues.

Putain, on doit être l'un des rares sites ou les rédacteurs sont capables de créer un multi pour foutre le souk dans leurs propre communauté.  ::wub:: 
Parcourez le site et faite vous une idée au lieu de whiner. Tiens c'est ce que vous nous reprochez d'ailleurs...

Quand au fameux procès, j'ai lu deci delà, que les informations de GMB était erronées. Hors aucun d'entre vous, chers attachés de presse, n'a eu la moindre information, le moindre lien à nous proposer pour argumenter et proposer autre chose que du "bouh t'es caca GMB". 

Pis ce cluf de Second Life sent vachement la vaseline:




> 7.2 You grant certain Content licenses to Linden Lab by submitting your Content to the Service.
> 
> You agree that by uploading, publishing, or submitting any Content to or through the Servers, Websites, or other areas of the Service, you hereby automatically grant Linden Lab a non-exclusive, worldwide, royalty-free, sublicenseable, and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform the Content solely for the purposes of providing and promoting the Service.
> 
> You understand that this license enables Linden Lab to display, distribute, promote, and improve the Service. You agree that the license includes the right to copy, analyze and use any of your Content as Linden Lab may deem necessary or desirable for purposes of debugging, testing, or providing support or development services in connection with the Service and future improvements to the Service. The license granted in this Section 7.2 is referred to as the "Service Content License."

----------


## Alab

Sinon si vous voulez avoir une vie communautaire, avec plein de filles et où on peut faire ses propres créations ya ça aussi : http://www.ohmydollz.com/ .

 ::P:   ::P: 
edit : non merci

Edit : ok chef.

----------


## Newbab Zsigmond

Merci Elenia !

Moi je me suis arrêté au 'moi pas vouloir comprendre' qu'on ressent bien ici.

Le deux points qui m'ont le plus ennuyés ici sont :
- La généralisation sur les résidents de SL qui seraient tous des cons
- L'emploi du 'Eux' et 'Nous' qui n'engage pas à la fraternité si on en crois l'histoire.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...
> Pis ce cluf de Second Life sent vachement la vaseline le gravier le verre pilé avec des bouts de barbelés arrosés de tabasco:


Fixed...




Et ils sont combien à avoir signé ?
3 600 000 en 2007 ?
Ohpitin...

Sérieux, Alab... Penses à ma proposition... 'faut se lancer là... Y'a moyen de faire un Himalaya de brouzouffes... (en plus, y disent qu'il y a plein de gonzesses...).

 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Alab

> Sérieux, Alab... Penses à ma proposition... 'faut se lancer là... Y'a moyen de faire un Himalaya de brouzouffes... (en plus, y dissent qu'il y a plein de gonzesses...).


C'est bon je marche !  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

> - L'emploi du 'Eux' et 'Nous' qui n'engage pas à la fraternité si on en crois l'histoire.

----------


## Newbab Zsigmond

> C'est qui Elenia?
> 
> Tu nous l'a presente?
> 
> Tiens sa c'est mes copains


Et après de tels propos vous êtes surpris que certains se sentent élitistes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et après de tels propos vous êtes surpris que certains se sentent élitistes ?


C'est bon, il s'est pris 6 points sur 6 mois.
C'est un gros lourd, lui on l'oublie.

----------


## ERISS

Sinon, sincèrement, j'avais trouvé cette news de GMB bizarre, comme je n'y voyais pas d'humour dedans.
Je me demandais même si la news était bien de lui, comme il n'énonçait que des vérités anarchistes à expliciter.
"Bizarre, quel évènement a bien pu lui faire tourner casaque?"

----------


## konoro

> C'est bon je marche !


N'oubliez pas de me reversez quelque royalties,

Bah ouais il doit surement y avoir un systeme comme celui la dans SL.

(argh 6 points 6 mois, bon j'ai plus qu'a repartir la queue entre les jambes avec ce gouts amère dans la bouche.  ::|: )

ps: j'ai meme pas passer ma tondeuses  ::sad::

----------


## Magret

Incroyable comme certains se sentent injuriés dès qu'on adhère pas à leur passe-temps! Je suis résidente sur SL depuis 2007 et je me suis pas sentie vexée , j'ai pris les terme de c...au 2ème degré et de toute façon je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'acheter du terrain virtuel duquel on est pas réellement propriétaire et dont on peut être fichu à la porte sans préavis ni dédommagement, quel c.. ferait celà en réel? "Acheter" (car en fait c'est louer) du terrain à; LindenLab, ou, pire, à ces "Estate manager" , dont certains sont véreux, c'est se faire avoir dans les grandes longueurs. Malheureusement, pour tout "créateur" sur Secondlife c'est le seul moyen de réaliser , de poser , ou d'exposer ses créations. Certain(e)s (rares , je pense) en retirent quelques revenus .

J'ai vite renoncé a créer des pixels dans SL quand j'ai compris que pour pondre quelque chose de convenable, il fallait y passer un temps considérable, et disposer d'un terrain pour lequel on paie une sorte d'impôt foncier (les serveurs), impôt géré par LindenLabs de manière très léonine, si demain ils veulent en doubler le prix, libre a eux. Ceux qui ont crée du contenu n'ont qu'a s'incliner ou plier bagage.( Chose qui est arrivée il y fut un temps)

Se faire un avatar compte déjà un certain prix, en temps et/ou en argent et ceux qui prétendent qu'on peut très bien se débrouiller dans SL sans investir un kopek sont à mon avis de mauvaise foi. Il vaut mieux ne pas garder son aspect de débutant si on ne veut pas se faire rabrouer et traîter de "noob". C'est vrai que certaines boutiques font des cadeaux , le problème est que les débutants ne savent pas ou s'adresser pour en bénéficier. Le narcissisme et l'aspect visuel des avatars ont une importance prépondérante sur le "métavers" (moi je dis le jeu, mais bon...), il suffit de voir ceux et celles qui passent leur temps a se prendre en photo, à retoucher ces images pour ensuite les poster sur leur blog en se gargarisant sur les commentaires élogieux de leur plastique de rêve ( le plus souvent hyper conventionnelle).

Il y a des choses bien aussi sur SL, heureusement. Les personnes comme Lundrah ci-dessus qui ont créé des endroits gratuits, pour le plaisir des utilisateurs et sans idée de profit. Mais pour moi SL est une plateforme dont l'aspect mercantile n'est pas niable. Il suffit de voir le nombre de boutiques où on trouve d'ailleurs le pire et le meilleur. 

Bref, au bout de 3 ans de fréquentation (en pointillé) l' intérêt qui me reste pour SL est la possibilité d'observer mes semblables, leurs actions et réactions. Là aussi , sous couvert de l'anonymat et le fait de pouvoir se créer un personnage on côtoie le pire et le meilleur. Un autre ressenti que celui d'Elenia Lundrah, que je ne connais pas InGame

----------


## Jeckhyl

Toute cette discussion fait remonter dans mon estime les joueurs de WoW et les accrocs de facebook tiens. Quand on se moque, dix fois plus violemment et 10 fois plus souvent, de leur passe-temps favori, ils ont le bon goût d'en rire et de ne pas arriver pleins d'agressivité pour péter la gueule à la rédaction et des membres du forum qui, je le rappelle, forme un groupe semblable au leur.

En tout cas, pour moi qui ai entamé la lecture de ce sujet sans a priori, je dois dire que les ambassadeurs de SL ne m'ont pas donné envie du tout de rejoindre leur loisir.

EDIT Sauf Magret qui me fait mentir en postant alors que je rédige  ::): .

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Moi je me suis arrêté au 'moi pas vouloir comprendre' qu'on ressent bien  ici.
> 
> - L'emploi du 'Eux' et 'Nous' *qui n'engage pas à la fraternité si on en crois l'histoire**.


Attends, je résume :
- Premier post, tu me traites de fasciste et d'inculte.
- Second post, tu accuses Boulon d'être un crétin incapable d'écrire un post intelligible.
- Troisième post, alors que je t'ai (sincèrement) encouragé à développer ton argumentation, à défendre ton point de vue, en te disant que j'étais prêt à l'entendre s'il ne se limitait pas aux insultes, tu me balances _"non j'veux pas débattre avec vous et entrer dans votre jeu de rôles journalistique"_ et tu spammes un lien vers ton site.

Ok, les canards ont des torts (moi le premier, par exemple je prends ce topic bien trop au sérieux), mais franchement, pour un artiste 'achement ouvert et fraternel et trop antifasciste, tu devrais commencer par regarder la poutre dans ton oeil.

*** _"L'odeur du point Godwin flotte dans l'air"_, se dit Jim en allumant son cigare.

*EDIT:*




> ...


Merci d'exister ! Tu viens de prouver, par ton seul message, qu'il y a des gens dotés d'une intelligence normale, humbles et capables de rire d'eux-mêmes sur _SL_.

_Foi en l'humanité +10_

----------


## Daedaal

> 


namého.. tu veux voir ce qu'ils vont en faire de ta pastèque narquoise si tu la ramène sur SL...



Merci au comité nanarland de protection de la pastèque pour le prêt gracieux de cette image édifiante

----------


## Guest14712

> Vous ne pourrez parler de SL  qu'après y avoir passé 2 ou 3 mois et commencé à en découvrir ses  richesses, à raison de 2 ou 3h par jour.





> SL est strictement réservé aux  majeurs : alors que la communauté des gamers comprend bon nombre de  mineurs (vous devez avoir les chiffres au canard). D'où un net  ressentiment vers cette plateforme interdite.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bof, c'est vrai qu'on a une majorité de mineurs avec une moyenne d'âge du lectorat à 27 ans...

Edit : Magret merci...

----------


## Jeckhyl

27 ans !

Mais c'est effarant !

Même dans le topic à b0b0 ?

----------


## sissi

> blabla


Ouah, enfin un joueur de second life sensé ...

Sinon, cpc c'est des vendus à DL gamer, ils le disent sur leur topic. Comme si on ne le savait pas déja...  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

On peut bannir Magret ? Histoire que ça reste un minimum rigolo.

----------


## sissi

> On peut bannir Magret ? Histoire que ça reste un minimum rigolo.


Magret... canard... encore un coup foireux de la rédac ?!? :tired:

----------


## Daedaal

> Magret... canard... encore un coup foireux de la rédac ?!?


Clairement, il ne peut-être que l'habile extraction (sous la forme d'un multi, bien sûr) de ce qu'il y a de meilleur dans le canard (à part le foie, certes... mais dans ce cas il aurait fallu un autre pseudo, et 'faut avouer que "Abats", c'est nettement moins vendeur - Y'a comme un je-ne-sais quoi qui n'inviterait pas à l'écoute...).

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.
Alors merci de passer à autre chose.

----------


## b0b0

> 27 ans !
> 
> Mais c'est effarant !
> 
> Même dans le topic à b0b0 ?


C'est même plus Lt Anderson  fait monter la moyenne à lui tout seul.

----------


## Mitsuaki

*Regarde le nouvel épisode*
Ah, merci pour le CLUF, j'avais la flemme de chercher, mais j'avais bien raison, niveau propriété intellectuelle c'est bien de l'entubage - ce qui est normal, tous les trucs de "création et partage" font ça... 

Juridiquement, avec les ventes, les droits d'exploitation, et toutes les autres joyeusetés, ça doit être un sacré bordel, quand même...

----------


## Elenia Boucher

> Fixed 
> 
> De toute façons, un système qui repose sur la _créativité_ de ses membres pour exister, et qui requiert de ces derniers une contribution financière pour exercer ladite créativité tout en conservant les droits sur les _œuvres_ créées... Ça me fait un peu penser à un concept d'émission télé dans lequel tu ferais payer le public pour sélectionner l'_artiste_ et financer la production de l'album qu'ils vont aller acheter dans les bacs...
> 
> Wait... What ?


ça tu as raison. Je me suis toujours dite que Linden Lab a fait très fort sur ce coup là. Faire bosser les utilisateurs à sa place. Puis leur piquer leur boulot. Pas les faire raquer non car on ne paye que si on veut, malgré quelques petits frais de upload que l'on a vite fait d'amortir si on crée et on vend tant soi peu . Mais cela reste un magnifique hold-up.
Mais c'est ça en permettant à chacun d'exprimer sa créativité qui fait la richesse de la plateforme: rien à faire des dizaines de milliers de créateurs dont certains de très haut niveau produiront un contenu bien plus riche que les quelques dizaines d'infographistes qui travaillent sur un MMOPRG. C'est la même méthode que l'open-source.

----------


## Reizz

> C'est la même méthode que l'open-source.


Tiens ça n'existe pas encore un monde virtuel opensource en p2p ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Toute le monde sait bien que Second Life, en fait, c'est le /b/ du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Sk-flown

Bon je vais pas vous cachez que j'ai pas lu les post de ce magnifique thread, bon parce que je m'en fous un peu, mais reste que je pense que la vraie question n'a pas été poser et qui mieux qu'une personne extérieure pour ça:

Alors Second life, c'est de la merde ou de la merde ?

----------


## Mitsuaki

Quand tu dit "même méthode que l'open-source" tu veut dire multiplicité de petits projets qui font la même chose, et histoires d'ego à la base de "c'est moi qui l'ai fait" ? 

Non parce que les gros projets open sources qui se démarquent et avancent ne fonctionnent pas vraiment comme ça... (quoique, niveau ego, ça se discute ^^ )

----------


## Magret

On peut me bannir si c'est rigolo....Exact que si j'avais pris "cou farci" comme pseudo, ça le ferait moins.....

Blague a part, ce qui m'énerve c'est de voir  que les utilisateurs d'un "métavers" peuvent en devenir fanatiques au point d'en nier les réalités . Même si je m'y amuse, j'essaie de garder mon sens critique(on se refait pas), et il est certain que LindenLabs est très loin d'être d'une oeuvre caritative ou un mécène pour artistes désoeuvrés. D'ailleurs, la meilleure preuve est qu'à une des dernieres mises à jour, ils ont réécrit les conditions d'utilisation ( à leur avantage) pour éviter toute plainte concernant la propriété intellectuelle des créations, suite a des copies illégalles du contenu.

 Le sujet du départ parlait de ce genre de chose si j'ai bien lu, mais  au sujet des terrains.(avec quelques inexactitudes et un ton un peu leste qui a pu en froisser certains). De là à intenter un procès à Lindenlabs, ça me semble un peu exagéré. SL est avant tout un divertissement qui peut disparaître du jour au lendemain. Ceux qui ont voulu faire de la spéculation immobilière sur des terrains (du vent, des pixels) en sont pour leur frais et doivent se sentir.. un peu c...

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...
> Juridiquement, avec les ventes, les droits d'exploitation, et toutes les autres joyeusetés, ça doit être un sacré bordel, quand même...


Au contraire, j'ai un peu l'impression que dans leurs CLUFs, Linden Labs se sont un peu arrogé le rôle de "Régulateur cosmique, ultime et incontestable _(et seul propriétaire de tout ce que tu feras dans le coin...)_".

Si le système mis en place est du genre : les CLUFs définissent les relations vis-à-vis de l'extérieur (le monde physique, RL pour certains de nos amis), pour le reste (SL pour certains de ces mêmes amis...), tout ça m'appartient et je gérerai selon les besoins/mes envies -vu que de toutes façons, c'est moi les serveurs et le logiciel host...

Donc ils peuvent se permettre n'importe quoi au sein de leur "monde" dans la mesure où on le considère comme une "bulle juridique" fermée. Après-tout, si je demande à mon gamin de laver la voiture en échange de 2 CPC$ et que je lui facture 2 CPC$ pour utiliser l'ordinateur pendant 5 heures... ben tout ce que je risque, c'est d'avoir une voiture très très très propre, non? La CLUF, dans le cas d'espèce, étant le corpus législatif en vigueur.
_(et le seul ici qui connaisse ma voiture sait que je n'ai pas d'enfant)_

Autant le résultat de ce procès américain m'intéressera, autant je reste convaincu qu'en l'espèce, la propriété légale d'un tas de pixels, même agencés de la manière la plus glamour possible, reste une utopie complète, à peu près comme la dernière lotion miracle 2-en-1 qui fait repousser les cheveux et élargir le tennis, et que j'ai acquise à prix d'or à la Foire de Paris...
Dommage.  :tired: 

Et si on commençait à devenir propriétaires de ce types de "biens" immatériels/numériques... On serait propriétaires de quoi ? De l'agencement de pixels tel qu'il est réalisé sur la machine locale? sur le serveur? dans le monde? dans les autres "jeux" qui proposent des fonctions similaires? Et qu'est-ce qui se passe quand un con se met à faire le même agencement avec des legos? Et quid de l'empaffé IRL dont je me suis inspiré (bah oui, un petit fauteuil Club, wabon pour poser les fesses de tout avatar qui se respecte...)?

D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un en vends 2 IRL - et en cuir, je suis preneur pour ma bibliothèque...

----------


## Ulyses

> Ceux qui ont voulu faire de la spéculation immobilière sur des terrains (du vent, des pixels) en sont pour leur frais et doivent se sentir.. un peu c...



Hu. 
Dix pages pour ça?
C'était bien la peine.

Nan je déconne, au moins on aura bien ri. :B):

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...Pas les faire raquer non car on ne paye que si on veut, malgré quelques petits frais de upload que l'on a vite fait d'amortir *si on crée et on vend tant soi peu* .
> .../...


Donc, pour exposer mes créations, cœur d'une large part de l'argumentaire pro-SL développé-couché sur ce même forum ("ça permet à des _artistes_ de s'exprimer" [HS]et aussi à des gens qui n'en sont pas[/HS]), il faut qu'elles se *vendent*...
Sans tomber sur une division par zéro, j'ai du mal à concevoir l'avantage par rapport à la moindre galerie ou à un bête site intenutz kikoulolz 2.0 à là mySpace (où elles n'ont même pas besoin de se vendre pour être présentes sur le minitel mondial).



> .../... Mais cela reste un magnifique hold-up.
> .../...


Je ne te le fais pas dire...



> .../...
> Mais c'est ça en permettant à chacun d'exprimer sa créativité qui fait la richesse de la plateforme: rien à faire des dizaines de milliers de créateurs dont certains de très haut niveau produiront un contenu bien plus riche que les quelques dizaines d'infographistes qui travaillent sur un MMOPRG. C'est la même méthode que l'open-source.


Ben tiens... J'aurais dû louer des toiles blanches à Van Gogh, Picasso et Bruegel, avec un CLUF qui précise bien que ce qu'ils produisent sur MES toiles *m'appartient*...  ::P: 

Ceci dit, et sans vouloir dénigrer la qualité intrinsèque des artistes qui_(inspirez) évoluent sans cesse sur SL, crachant à la face du monde leur mépris pour les incultes, ignares z'et autres illettrés qui n'ont pas pu reconnaître à sa juste valeur le génie révolutionnaire du travail qu'ils ont accompli dans une chambre de bonne à Montmartre avec leurs doigts gelés et leur estomac qui crie famine (respirez ici) au mépris des convenances, de la morale des bien-pensants, et de leur santé précaire de tuberculeux asmathiques pourtant dévoués corps et âme à un avenir meilleur par l'Art et à la lutte contre cette Société corrompue qu'ils conchient en fraudant régulièrement le métro pour aller chercher de l'argent chez Papa et Maman (respirez ici aussi, et vous pourrez reprendre une lecture normale)_, tu ne crois pas qu'on est plutôt dans ce genre de situation :

_Avec suffisamment de temps, un chimpanzé comme celui-ci, qui tape au hasard sur le clavier d’une machine à écrire, pourra presque sûrement produire une copie d’une pièce de théâtre de Shakespeare._
(source: Paradoxe du singe savant)

Multiplions les singes... ça réduira d'autant le délai d'attente!
Non?

D'ailleurs, je serais curieux de connaître le nom d'*UN* artiste qui a émergé grâce à l'incontournable Second Life.

----------


## Elenia Boucher

> Sans vouloir faire mal au derrière des diptères, je ne voit pas trop pourquoi SL n'est pas un Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game.
> 
> Pour les trois premiers termes, je pense que tu est d'accord , pour le RP c'est l'univers même de SL, où les gens peuvent s'inventer la vie qui leur va bien.
> 
> Et Game, bah c'est pas parce que un divertissement n'a pas de but ou d'objectifs que ce n'est pas un jeu, tant qu'on y prend du plaisir.
> 
> Alors par pitié, arretez d'essayer de sortir SL du rang de jeu au nom d'une soi disante "différence".
> 
> Surtout quand la majorité des forums de SL sont hebergés sur des sites de jeux.
> ...


Mordu. Redoutable pécheur Monsieur T.
Le sujet de déterminer si SL est un jeu a été maintes fois et maintes fois débattu entre nous. Et reviens régulièrement sur le tapis. Ce qui caractérise un jeu, ce sont quand même des régles et des objectifs. Sur SL, rien de tout ça. Ou alors - et je l'ai fait longtemps puis j'ai évoluer - on assimile SL au jeu de la vie, si on considére la vie comme un jeu. Quand au roleplay, nous jouons aussi tous dans la RL un role, nous avons tous un masque. Non SL est bien une seconde vie, ou plutot un prolongement de la RL. Maintenant, je considère SL pour ce qu'il est : une plateforme de création 3D, d'échange, de rapport sociaux, de jeux si on a envie de jouer.
Personnellement je m'en fiche que l'on considére SL comme un jeu ou pas. Le problème, c'est quand on le compare aux MMOPRG, il ne tient pas la comparaison. Parce que les critéres et au delà l'architecture technique et logicielle n'a rien a voir avec un MMOPRG tel qu'on les connait.
Un autre problème est l'ostracisme des autres communautés. C'est pas nous qui voulons nous distinguer, c'est eux qui nous rejettent. Des incursions sur d'autres forums me l'ont montré.  JeuxOnLine a menacé par 2 fois de nous jeter de son forum à cause des particularités de SL. Je comprend pas. Moi il ne vient pas à l'idée de rejeter quelqu'un parce qu'il joue à WoW ou à Dofus. Juste peut être de le mettre en boite gentiment comme vous le faites ici.
Et me faire traiter de conne. Non ça ne me géne pas. ça me fait même rire car il y a un fond de vérité. Je suis conne de répondre à ce post un brin provocateur. Par contre je ne répondrai pas à d'autres en dessous de la ceinture.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci pour ton post, Elenia. Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'après le flux et le reflux des trolls (des deux côtés, je précise), on peut réussir à avoir une discussion posée.

La question de savoir si SL est un jeu ou pas a quand même une certaine importance. Certes, il n'y a pas de règles dans SL, mais on peut tout de même le considérer comme un jeu. J'ai parlé plus haut de _Les jeux et les hommes_ de Roger Caillois (et j'en parle partout sur ce forum, tant que je considère que c'est une référence que tout joueur devrait au moins parcourir). Dans ce bouquin, il définit quatre catégories de jeux. SL me semble relever de la mimesis, c'est à dire du "on ferait comme si". Dans SL, on fait semblant d'être quelqu'un d'autre, comme dans le jeu du cow-boy et des indiens, ou dans une partie de jeu de rôles sur table. Par ailleurs il y a des gens (minoritaires, certes) qui font du roleplay dans World of Warcraft. Les légos, _Garry's Mod_, sont aussi des jeux. Des jeux de construction, certes, mais des jeux.

Pourquoi la question est importante ? Parce que ça explique sans doute les réactions d'une partie de la communauté SL. Un jeu, par définition, est un espace clos, qui n'a pas d'influence sur la vie réelle, qu'on ne prend pas au sérieux. J'ai beaucoup joué à _Lead & Gold_ ces dernières semaines mais je ne me prends pas pour un cow-boy une fois la partie terminée. En se définissant comme "métavers" et non comme jeu, SL rend la distinction plus floue. J'ai lu un peu vos forums sur JeuxOnLine, la façon dont beaucoup d'entre vous parlent de complémentarité entre "première vie" et "seconde vie", semble donner raison à l'hypothèse émise par Boulon et par moi.

Tu dis qu'on joue un rôle dans la vie réelle, qu'on porte un masque. D'accord. Mais la plasticité permise par SL change quand même la donne. Si je veux être artiste IRL, je vais devoir faire mes preuves, être accepté par une galerie, subir la critique de pairs, le jugement d'autorité de critiques d'art. Sur SL, j'achète un lopin et je monte ma galerie. SL, ce "jeu" où l'on prend son identité virtuelle au sérieux, est un bon moyen de se construire pour pas cher un moi idéalisé. Et quand on le fait remarquer, même en persiflant gentiment comme GMB, certains le prennent mal (on pourrait dire exactement la même chose de _Facebook_, d'ailleurs).

Je cite votre forum (un exemple parmi tant d'autres, il y a plein de posts du même tonneau) :
_"Et quand bien même on me démontrerait que je suis stupide en m'adonnant  à un jeu débile je me dirais encore que le plaisir n'a pas de prix, et  ne doit certainement pas dépendre d'un regard. L'enfer c'est les autres."_

Désolé, mais (sans même parler du contresens énorme sur la phrase de Sartre) c'est un raisonnement de psychotique ou de relativiste fou. Le raisonnement d'un individu habitué à vivre entouré de ses pairs dans un monde sans pesanteur ni valeur, un monde où le regard de l'autre n'a aucune importance puisque seul importe le joli miroir dans lequel on se contemple et qu'on a poli soi-même. Est-ce que l'auteur de ce post imagine les implications qu'un tel point de vue aurait IRL ? _"Patron, vous trouvez peut-être que je bosse comme un sagouin, mais mon plaisir n'a que faire du regard d'autrui"_. On ne peut pas dire ça dans un univers cohérent, où les actions ont un sens, un poids, une valeur. Mais on peut le faire dans un jeu, c'est même pour ça que les jeux existent.

Reconnaissez que ce n'est qu'un jeu, qu'un bac à sable, qu'un vaste JdR en ligne où on fait semblant d'être quelqu'un d'autre, qui permet éventuellement de faire des rencontres IRL (ce qui est banal pour n'importe quel progamme dans lequel collaborent des individus. Tu sais quoi ? J'ai rencontré des gens lors d'une partie de _Quake Wars_). Arrêtez de vous prendre au sérieux. Est-ce qu'on se prend au sérieux, nous ?

----------


## Ulyses

> Merci pour ton post, Elenia. Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'après le flux et le reflux des trolls (des deux côtés, je précise), on peut réussir à avoir une discussion posée.
> 
> La question de savoir si SL est un jeu ou pas a quand même une certaine importance. Certes, il n'y a pas de règles dans SL, mais on peut tout de même le considérer comme un jeu. J'ai parlé plus haut de _Les jeux et les hommes_ de Roger Caillois (et j'en parle partout sur ce forum, tant que je considère que c'est une référence que tout joueur devrait au moins parcourir). Dans ce bouquin, il définit quatre catégories de jeux. SL me semble relever de la mimesis, c'est à dire du "on ferait comme si". Dans SL, on fait semblant d'être quelqu'un d'autre, comme dans le jeu du cow-boy et des indiens, ou dans une partie de jeu de rôles sur table. Par ailleurs il y a des gens (minoritaires, certes) qui font du roleplay dans World of Warcraft. Les légos, _Garry's Mod_, sont aussi des jeux. Des jeux de construction, certes, mais des jeux.
> 
> Pourquoi la question est importante ? Parce que ça explique sans doute les réactions d'une partie de la communauté SL. Un jeu, par définition, est un espace clos, qui n'a pas d'influence sur la vie réelle, qu'on ne prend pas au sérieux. J'ai beaucoup joué à _Lead & Gold_ ces dernières semaines mais je ne me prends pas pour un cow-boy une fois la partie terminée. En se définissant comme "métavers" et non comme jeu, SL rend la distinction plus floue. J'ai lu un peu vos forums sur JeuxOnLine, la façon dont beaucoup d'entre vous parlent de complémentarité entre "première vie" et "seconde vie", semble donner raison à l'hypothèse émise par Boulon et par moi.
> 
> Tu dis qu'on joue un rôle dans la vie réelle, qu'on porte un masque. D'accord. Mais la plasticité permise par SL change quand même la donne. Si je veux être artiste IRL, je vais devoir faire mes preuves, être accepté par une galerie, subir la critique de pairs, le jugement d'autorité de critiques d'art. Sur SL, j'achète un lopin et je monte ma galerie. SL, ce "jeu" où l'on prend son identité virtuelle au sérieux, est un bon moyen de se construire pour pas cher un moi idéalisé. Et quand on le fait remarquer, même en persiflant gentiment comme GMB, certains le prennent mal (on pourrait dire exactement la même chose de _Facebook_, d'ailleurs).
> 
> Je cite votre forum (un exemple parmi tant d'autres, il y a plein de posts du même tonneau) :
> ...


Un post magnifique, il n'y a strictement rien à ajouter. Je le trouve superbement écrit, clair, concis, sans imprécisions. Bravo sébum, enfin quelque chose à placer avant toute réflexion sur le jeu vidéo  ::wub::

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> Est-ce qu'on se prend au sérieux, nous ?


Clairement non mais de temps à autres cela vous ferait du bien...

PS : une prime a était mise sur la tête du traitre jolien  :B):

----------


## Roland Flure

> Clairement non mais de temps à autres cela vous ferait du bien...


Non.

----------


## Anton

> Un post magnifique, il n'y a strictement rien à ajouter. Je le trouve superbement écrit, clair, concis, sans imprécisions. Bravo sébum, enfin quelque chose à placer avant toute réflexion sur le jeu vidéo


Sauf qu'elle a raison :



> Un autre problème est l'*ostracisme* des autres communautés. C'est pas nous qui voulons nous distinguer,* c'est eux qui nous rejettent*. Des incursions sur d'autres forums me l'ont montré.  JeuxOnLine a menacé par 2 fois de nous jeter de son forum à cause des particularités de SL. Je comprend pas. Moi il ne vient pas à l'idée de rejeter quelqu'un parce qu'il joue à WoW ou à Dofus. Juste peut être de le mettre en boite gentiment comme vous le faites ici.


Tout comme le "olol Dofus" est devenu un mème sur JOL par une majorité de gens qui n'y a probablement jamais ne serait-ce que jeté un œil, Second Life via les médias, les a priori et les forums se fait systématiquement descendre et conspuer. 
Avant même que je m'intéresse au jeu à la plate-forme, ça faisait des mois qu'on lui chiait dessus, soit via les forums, soit via des potes qui m'en parlaient, en rigolant de tous ces trisomiques qui se cherchaient une justification à leur existence (je paraphrase le plus hardcore de mémoire).

Se plaindre d'être rejetés ou incompris par la société actuelle et montrés du doigt, n'est-ce pas aussi une des complaintes de tout adulte adepte de jeu vidéo ? De nous, donc ?

Tout comme le wagon de SLiens qui sont venus s'inscrire et répondre ici à ce qu'ils ont pris comme une énième attaque au premier degré de leur activité et univers, où Boulon a remis une couche en s'attaquent à leurs personnes en tant qu'individus. Je comprends sans problèmes toutes les premières pages de ce topic, largement moins que certains ne reconnaissent pas que le mode "circuit fermé - humour facile*" de CPC ne puisse pas être immédiatement accessible à tout le monde et puisse choquer.

Après ouais, sur SL y a sûrement des trucs bien, comme des trucs moins bien. Des gens super, et des connards. Des joueurs, et des déviants.
Comme partout quoi. 
SL n'est qu'un medium. C'est effectivement ce que les gens en font qui compte, sans abuser d'une généralité digne du énième reportage à la con sur le jeu vidéo expliquant que passé 30 ans, toute personne jouant doit sérieusement se remettre en question et accepter qu'elle doive se faire soigner et consulter  :tired: 

*humour qui revient de plus en plus sur le tapis via celui du mag

:neutreetagnostique:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Clairement non mais de temps à autres cela vous ferait du bien...


T'as peut-être raison. Mais ce n'est pas ce que je viens de faire ?

*Petite note à l'attention de Rio, celui ou celle qui a cité un tout petit extrait de mon long post sur JOL :*
Ami(e), ton comportement confirme ce que je viens d'écrire. Tu aurais posté mon message entier, ou un lien vers celui-ci, ça aurait été comme dire "_Voici le point de vue des gens de Canard PC, qu'en pensez-vous ? Ont-ils raison ou tort ?_"

En me jetant en pâture à tes petits camarades sans me laisser la possibilité de répondre ou d'argumenter, tu prouves bien que certains d'entre vous (je précise encore, je n'accuse pas TOUS les joueurs de SL) refusent toute critique ou même tout débat et préférent rester à se lécher le nombril entre "légendes" et "déesses" (j'adore les sous-titres que vous avez sur votre forum, tout un programme...).




> Se plaindre d'être rejetés ou incompris par la société actuelle et montrés du doigt, n'est-ce pas aussi une des complaintes de tout adulte adepte de jeu vidéo ? De nous, donc ?


Je n'ai jamais dit que SL était de la merde ou que ses joueurs étaient des crétins. J'ai juste dit que ce n'était qu'un jeu.

----------


## Roland Flure

Là Sébum, je reconnais qu'il me tarde de voir sa réponse.

----------


## Anton

Oui, _toi_  ::P: 
Ce n'est pas sur tes propos que ces gens ont réagi initialement, ça concerne les premières pages essentiellement.

----------


## Ulyses

Je ne vois juste pas le rapport avec ma congratulation de Sébum, Anton.
J'applaudis la réponse construite, qui rappelle à quel point SL demeure, même s'il est atypique (en bien comme en mal, je m'en tape), un jeu.

  Si il y a ce rejet, c'est peut-être aussi parce que les membres de SL ne se revendiquent pas (n'assument pas) leurs condition de gamers (même atypiques là encore.). Je trouve en cela la réponse de Sébum juste. S'assumer comme ce qu'ils sont, et le rejet sera déjà autre. Et s'il y a du mépris, le fait de s'assumer compensera. Celui qui pète plus haut que son cul est toujours ensuite la victime des autres.

----------


## Anton

Parce que Sébum remet un ptit peu quand même en cause les _réactions_ de nos nouveaux amis canards  ::P: 

Et je ne "joue" pas à SL, je tiens à le préciser  :tired:  (justement à cause de l'étiquette infamante accolée).

Par contre, mesdames, je suis célibataire  :Bave:  :neperdpaslenord:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Parce que Sébum remet un ptit peu quand même en cause les _réactions_ de nos nouveaux amis canards


Ben attends, les mecs ils débarquent en bande en nous traitant de ploucs, forcément, je m'interroge. On se paye la tronche de tout le monde sur CPC et pourtant on ne se tape pas un raid tous les matins.

J'essaye de comprendre pourquoi ils ("ils" = certains joueurs de SL, pas tous, je précise encore une fois) réagissent comme ça et je pense tenir une piste. C'est tout.

----------


## konoro

> Ben attends, les mecs ils débarquent en bande en nous traitant de ploucs, forcément, je m'interroge. On se paye la tronche de tout le monde sur CPC et pourtant on ne se tape pas un raid tous les matins.
> 
> J'essaye de comprendre pourquoi ils ("ils" = certains joueurs de SL, pas tous, je précise encore une fois) réagissent comme ça et je pense tenir une piste. C'est tout.



He oui, en faite tous sa c'etait une blague de la part des modos  ::rolleyes:: .

Ah sacrée gmb, il leur a bien filer un bon coup de main!

ps: Quelle piste a tu decouverte? (ce topic est d'un suspens insoutenable)

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> T'as peut-être raison. Mais ce n'est pas ce que je viens de faire ?
> 
> *Petite note à l'attention de Rio, celui ou celle qui a cité un tout petit extrait de mon long post sur JOL :*
> Ami(e), ton comportement confirme ce que je viens d'écrire. Tu aurais posté mon message entier, ou un lien vers celui-ci, tu aurais dit "_Voici le point de vue des gens de Canard PC, qu'en pensez-vous ? Ont-ils raison ou tort ?_"


Pourquoi? y'a t'il eu ici un "dialogue"? ou même une ébauche de dialogue? je vois pas pourquoi je devrais argumenter et jouer au droit de réponses alors que de l'autre coté ça troll bien plus encore, c'est puéril de ma part mais j'avoue qu'en 10 pages avec vous j'ai bien plus appris sur l'attitude forumeurs qu'en 3 ans sur jol... et pas de la meilleure attitude




> En me jetant en pâture à tes petits camarades sans me laisser la possibilité de répondre ou d'argumenter, tu prouves bien que certains d'entre vous (je précise encore, je n'accuse pas TOUS les joueurs de SL) refusent toute critique ou même tout débat et préférent rester à se lécher le nombril entre "légendes" et "déesses" (j'adore les sous-titres que vous avez sur votre forum, tout un programme...).


Sébum Martyr! jeter en pâture à des déesses et légendes! ... c'est beau comme un camion tout neuf  ::wub::  . Tu joue à quoi la?  ::huh::  , y'a pas 3 pages tu te vautrait littéralement dans "mais faite la fêêêête! on decoooonne!" et puis paf! (le chien oui je sais) te voila transformé en pauvre diable qui aurait le poids du monde sur le dos. Assume aussi de ton coté, moi j'assume a 200% ma grossièretée (du moment) et mes mots durs, après je me fiche complétement que tu est pris ça si mal... hey mais... :tired:  mais... ::huh::  oh punaise!  ::mellow::  c'est t'y pas exactement le discours qui est en vigueur sur ce forum?, se foutre de tout et de tout le monde?




> Je n'ai jamais dit que SL était de la merde ou que ses joueurs étaient des crétins. J'ai juste dit que ce n'était qu'un jeu.


Toi mon ami tu as des couilles en adamantium! Je ne vais pas me retaper 10 pages pour te le démontrer en quotant tout ton discours, je te laisse à ta bonne foi.

Il me semble que Spiralzone a tenter tout au début de vous expliquer (gentiment) ce qu'est SL, vous êtes partie dans votre délire propre a ce forum, tant pis, la suite fut moins glorieuse, le fameux point Godwin atteint un nombre incalculable de fois n'a rien empêcher, s'en est suivi des joutes verbales plus ou moins forte, entre moi qui incendiait la rédaction, les canards qui trollaient gaiement (pas une nouveauté), d'autres qui menaçait presque d'un procès (partie tellement drôle celle la ^^) et des admins/modos encourageant ses canetons à faire encore plus fort. Bref c'est vrai, une franche rigolade... mais pour qui?  :;): 

/me repart dans son univers 3D de merde parmi ses potes gros cons avec un large sourire "C'est bon les gars l'honneur est sauf, zon pris une pile les canards ouilleouilleouille! on aurait dit les brésiliens de 98 un jour de juillet!"

RedisRio (et pas Almost)

PS : l'invit tient toujours hein  :B):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Je laisse tomber. Finalement je ferais mieux de me consacrer à ma première vie, moi aussi.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> http://www.linternaute.com/humour/ma...lon-445462.jpg
> 
> Je laisse tomber. Finalement je ferais mieux de me consacrer à ma première vie, moi aussi.


Rhooo aller! fait pas la gueule! je suis certaine qu'en se rassemblant toutes et tous on peut créer un monde meilleur!


La preuve!

----------


## Guest14712

Au final on se rend compte que pour certains membres de SL (notamment la majorité de ceux qui postent ici) la défense de leur jeu n'est qu'une joyeuse séance de masturbation intellectuelle. SL n'est pas un jeu, c'est un métavers, un complexe culturo-artistique poussé, compréhensible uniquement par les membres actifs à l'esprit sans limite, ceux qui peuvent concevoir la beauté des œuvres de l'esprit entre une balade sur une plage où des avatars se promènent la bite à l'air et une visite au camping-car _Désirs d'avenir_ de Ségolène Royal.

----------


## Mitsuaki

Non non, on as bien parlé des allemands à un moment, mais le point Godwin n'a pas encore été vraiment atteint. pour l'instant on en es a se traiter de mongolos. Mais qui sait, en s'y mettant tous, on devrais l'atteindre rapidement !

Pour ce qui est des propos de Spiralzone, il me semble qu'il à vous à surtout déservi (j'adore le passage ou on lui dit dit que z'êtes arrogant, et qu'il réponds en dénigrant ses collègues (dont toi) et en disans que d'autre (lui) ont des discours de qualité. 

Perso, j'adore. Et il y à des tonnes ici. Mais si tu relisais les deux dernieres pages ? on avait un peu abandonné le côté troll après c'être mis d'accord de part et d'autre que les joueurs de SL étaient des cons. 

Mais faut pas s'en faire, hein. ici aussi c'est un repère de cons, du coup on peut revenir sur le CLUF et la forme, maintenant ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Rhooo aller! fait pas la gueule! je suis certaine qu'en se rassemblant toutes et tous on peut créer un monde meilleur!
> 
> http://www.le-patriote.info/IMG/jpg_Sarko_pastiche.jpg
> La preuve!


Heu, sérieusement...

----------


## spiralzone

> 7.2 You grant certain Content licenses to Linden Lab by submitting your Content to the Service.
> 
> You agree that by uploading, publishing, or submitting any Content to or through the Servers, Websites, or other areas of the Service, you hereby automatically grant Linden Lab a non-exclusive, worldwide, royalty-free, sublicenseable, and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform the Content solely for the purposes of providing and promoting the Service.
> 
> You understand that this license enables Linden Lab to display, distribute, promote, and improve the Service. You agree that the license includes the right to copy, analyze and use any of your Content as Linden Lab may deem necessary or desirable for purposes of debugging, testing, or providing support or development services in connection with the Service and future improvements to the Service. The license granted in this Section 7.2 is referred to as the "Service Content License."


Quand on cite le cluf, aussi faudrait-il le citer en entier.




> 7.1 *You retain any and all Intellectual Property Rights in Content you submit to the Service.*
> 
> You retain any and all Intellectual Property Rights you already hold under applicable law in Content you upload, publish, and submit to or through the Servers, Websites, and other areas of the Service, subject to the rights, licenses, and other terms of this Agreement, including any underlying rights of other users or Linden Lab in Content that you may use or modify.
> 
> In connection with Content you upload, publish, or submit to any part of the Service, you affirm, represent, and warrant that you own or have all necessary Intellectual Property Rights, licenses, consents, and permissions to use and authorize Linden Lab and users of Second Life to use the Content in the manner contemplated by the Service and these Terms of Service.
> 
> Because the law may or may not recognize certain Intellectual Property Rights in any particular Content, you should consult a lawyer if you want legal advice regarding your legal rights in a specific situation. You acknowledge and agree that you are responsible for knowing, protecting, and enforcing any Intellectual Property Rights you hold, and that Linden Lab cannot do so on your behalf.


Comme stipuler à l'article 7.1, nous conservons les droits de nos créations que nous créons ou uploadons sur SL.
Le propos de l'article 7.2 n'est pas de "voler" les créateurs, comme tu sembles vouloir le faire croire.
En fait, tu accordes à LL une license pour utiliser tes créations, afin déjà que LL puisse légalement les afficher sur SL. Tu les autorises aussi à les copier et à les analiser, mais uniquement à des fin de débugging et de promotion de la plateforme.
Et lorsque tu décides de deleter tes créations, la licence que tu leur a octroyé expire.




> Reconnaissez que ce n'est qu'un jeu, qu'un bac à sable, qu'un vaste JdR en ligne où on fait semblant d'être quelqu'un d'autre, qui permet éventuellement de faire des rencontres IRL (ce qui est banal pour n'importe quel progamme dans lequel collaborent des individus. Tu sais quoi ? J'ai rencontré des gens lors d'une partie de _Quake Wars_). Arrêtez de vous prendre au sérieux. Est-ce qu'on se prend au sérieux, nous ?


Désolé, mais dire que SL est un jeu est trop réducteur.
En fait, il faut imaginer SL comme un batiment, batiment possédant plusieurs salles.
Des salles de jeux certes, mais aussi des salles de culture, des salles de discussions, des salles sans réelles utilitées, que sais-je encore.
Alors oui, tu as des joueurs dans SL, mais tu n'as pas que ça.
Pour ma part, je joue rarement dans SL, je serais plutôt un touriste. Mais le fait que je ne sois pas un joueur ne veux pas dire non plus que je me prenne au sérieux.
En fait, il est impossible de définir SL, c'est trop complexe. C'est comme dire que le net est un jeu, au pretexte qu'il y a des jeux online.
J'espère que tu comprendras ce que je veux dire.

----------


## MystereGomme

> Heu, sérieusement...


Allons allons. Humour.  Va faire un stage sur leur topic JOV.  :Emo:

----------


## Guest14712

> En fait, il est impossible de définir SL, c'est trop complexe.


C'est vrai que ça a l'air super complexe comme truc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur T

> Désolé, mais dire que SL est un jeu est trop réducteur.
> En fait, il faut imaginer SL comme un batiment, batiment possédant plusieurs salles.
> Des salles de jeux certes, mais aussi des salles de culture, des salles de discussions, des salles sans réelles utilitées, que sais-je encore.
> Alors oui, tu as des joueurs dans SL, mais tu n'as pas que ça.
> Pour ma part, je joue rarement dans SL, je serais plutôt un touriste. Mais le fait que je ne sois pas un joueur ne veux pas dire non plus que je me prenne au sérieux.
> En fait, il est impossible de définir SL, c'est trop complexe. C'est comme dire que le net est un jeu, au pretexte qu'il y a des jeux online.
> J'espère que tu comprendras ce que je veux dire.


 Désolé de m'immiscer dans votre dialogue, mais là je tique encore.
Allez je prend un exemple que tout le monde adore: Facebook.
On peut jouer sur Facebook, le site est il un jeu pour autant? Pas vraiment, c'est plutôt un site communautaire.
On peut ne rien faire dans SL, est ce que ça le sort de la catégorie de jeu? Pas vraiment, SL est concu pour se déguiser avec un avatar, faire des patés de sables et des cabanes et inviter ses potes à l'intérieur.
Voilà, désolé mais je trouve ça "malhonnête" de dire que ce n'est pas un jeu.Tu peux prendre un cd de jeu, le foutre sur un piedestal en disant "moui mais ce n'est pas un jeu m'voyez, c'est complexe", mais ça serait hypocrite.

----------


## Roland Flure

Si en y passant plusieurs années on sait pas encore le définir, ouais ça doit être assez complexe  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...


Heuuuu... Comment te dire ça sans te vexer...

L'article 7.1 définit que tu possède les droits sur les "choses" que tu upload sur SL :

Soit c'est une création purement issue de ton génie artistique et créateur, et tout va bien,Soit c'est un tuc dont tu as acquis les droits, et tout va bien aussi,Soit c'est un plagiat/copie/vol, et tu contreviens aux conditions spécifiées par le CLUF (donc, en cas de poursuites, c'est pour ta gueule...).
La partie "You retain..." que tu cites, fort élégamment d'ailleurs, en rouge gras 18, ne fait qu'affirmer que tu es bien le détenteur légal des droits afférents.

La partie 7.2, elle, précise qu'en acceptant les conditions du présent CLUF, tu concèdes à Linden Labs tous droits concernant les "choses" que tu upload.

Là où tu vois une contradiction, je vois au contraire une logique implacable:
7.1. : Tu as les droits légaux sur tout ce que tu upload, sinon, c'est ton problème, pas le mien.
7.2. : Puisque tu as tous les droit légaux, tu transfères à Linden Labs l'intégralité des droits sur ce que tu upload. (Ce que tu ne pourrais pas faire valablement si tu ne les détenais pas, ces droits...)

Logique.

Donc, finalement :

Tu crée _ex nihilo_ un "objet" que tu upload sur SL, tous les droits sur cet "objet" appartiennent à Linden Labs.Tu achète les droits sur un "objet" que tu upload sur SL, tous les droits sur cet "objet" appartiennent à Linden Labs.Tu copie/vole/tipiake un "objet" que tu upload sur SL, toutes les poursuites relatives à cet "objet" sont pour ta gueule.

Désolé, j'ai pas non plus aimé quand on m'a expliqué que le Père Noël, 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'était en fait le même gus que Saint Nicolas

.

----------


## spiralzone

> Désolé de m'immiscer dans votre dialogue, mais là je tique encore.
> Allez je prend un exemple que tout le monde adore: Facebook.
> On peut jouer sur Facebook, le site est il un jeu pour autant? Pas vraiment, c'est plutôt un site communautaire.
> On peut ne rien faire dans SL, est ce que ça le sort de la catégorie de jeu? Pas vraiment, SL est concu pour se déguiser avec un avatar, faire des patés de sables et des cabanes et inviter ses potes à l'intérieur.
> Voilà, désolé mais je trouve ça "malhonnête" de dire que ce n'est pas un jeu.Tu peux prendre un cd de jeu, le foutre sur un piedestal en disant "moui mais ce n'est pas un jeu m'voyez, c'est complexe", mais ça serait hypocrite.


Non, c'est toi qui est malhonnête là.
Comme je l'ai expliqué, tu peux jouer dans SL certes, mais tu peux aussi faire plein d'autre chose. Donc dire que SL est un jeu (ou autre chose hein) est beaucoup trop réducteur.

(Ah oui, et pour répondre à je ne sais plus qui -désolé, la flemme de rechercher le nom- je ne pense absolument pas être supérieur à quiconque. J'en suis certain  ::P: )

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> Si en y passant plusieurs années on sait pas encore le définir, ouais ça doit être assez complexe h34r:


Je vais finir par reprendre l'image de Sébum moi...

On vous le répète depuis 7 pages maintenant!

SL = Plate-forme virtuelle 3D online.

Et oui réduire SL à un jeu c'est portenawak, l'exemple du Cd de jeu est mauvais, ce cd est créer POUR jouer, avec un jeu dedans dans le but d'y jouer donc... on parle du contenu et pas du contenant, nuance. Qu'SL soit un endroit ou l'on PEUT y jouer c'est un fait, mais cela ne dit pas pour autant que c'est un jeu. Dernière preuve, on ne dit pas joueurs sur SL on dit résidents.

Msn c'est pas un jeu et pourtant on peux y faire des parties endiablées de dame de piques! et online en plus!.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Kamoulox !

----------


## spiralzone

> 7.2. : Puisque tu as tous les droit légaux, tu transfères à Linden Labs l'intégralité des droits sur ce que tu upload. (Ce que tu ne pourrais pas faire valablement si tu ne les détenais pas, ces droits...)


Non, tu transfères à LL une licence d'utilisation de tes créations. Licence expirant si tu décide de deleter les creations en question.





> Tu crée _ex nihilo_ un "objet" que tu upload sur SL, tous les droits sur cet "objet" appartiennent à Linden Labs.Tu achète les droits sur un "objet" que tu upload sur SL, tous les droits sur cet "objet" appartiennent à Linden Labs.


Non, comme dit plus haut, tu transfères juste la licence, le droit pour eux de l'utiliser. Tu en es toujours le propriétaire.




> Tu copie/vole/tipiake un "objet" que tu upload sur SL, toutes les poursuites relatives à cet "objet" sont pour ta gueule.


N'est-il pas normal que si tu enfreint la loi, tu sois responsable des conséquences ?

----------


## Guest14712

> On vous le répète depuis 7 pages maintenant!


Non mais on a compris, c'est juste que tout le monde s'en fout. Vous appelez ça comme vous voulez, au final ce n'est rien de plus qu'un divertissement en 3D dans lequel vous vous promenez, même si vous aimez vous toucher la nouille sur le caractère éminemment artistique de ce qu'on peut y trouver et la nécessité d'un esprit ouvert par les centaines d'heures de pratique avant de pouvoir ne serait-ce que concevoir ce qu'est SL.

SL ce n'est rien de plus qu'un chat Caramail, sauf que c'est en 3D et qu'on met des vêtements à son avatar au lieu de mettre des couleurs à son pseudo.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Non, c'est toi qui est malhonnête là.
> Comme je l'ai expliqué, tu peux jouer dans SL certes, mais tu peux aussi  faire plein d'autre chose. Donc dire que SL est un jeu (ou autre chose  hein) est beaucoup trop réducteur.


Dans _Garry's Mod_ aussi. Et dans n'importe quel jeu en ligne, surtout ceux dans lesquels on peut importer du contenu (par exemple ceux qui utilisent le moteur _Source_). Rien ne m'empêche de monter une galerie d'art ou de me construire une maison et d'y inviter mes e-potes avec le SDK de _Half-Life 2_.

La seule différence est que _Second Life_ a été conçu pour permettre à tout un chacun (moyennant finances, c'est d'ailleurs le sujet du post de G.M.B.) de créer et de partager son contenu facilement et avec beaucoup de gens. Il y a peut-être une différence de degré, mais pas de nature.

Dans _WoW_ on fait *semblant* d'être un elfe ou un orc, dans _SL_ on fait *semblant* d'être un artiste peintre ou une jeune branchée***.




> SL = Plate-forme virtuelle 3D online.
>  Dernière  preuve, on ne dit pas joueurs sur SL on dit résidents.


 Si je décrète arbitrairement que _WoW_ (par exemple) est une _"plate-forme   virtuelle 3D online"_ (ce qu'il est, après tout) et que ses joueurs  sont  des _"résidents d'Azeroth"_ (ce qu'ils sont), est-ce que ça  cessera pour  autant d'être un jeu ? Non.

Par contre cela changera radicalement la façon dont les joueurs  conçoivent leur avatar et le monde de jeu. C'est ce que j'ai voulu dire  tout à l'heure, rien de plus.

*EDIT:*
*** Ce qui n'enlève rien au talent de certains créateurs de contenu. Simplement, les créateurs de mods pour _HL2_ ont du talent aussi, sans avoir pour autant le besoin de justifier leur artisanat. Ils bricolent un jeu parce que ça les amuse. Point.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Désolé, mais dire que SL est un jeu est trop réducteur.
> En fait, il faut imaginer SL comme un batiment, batiment possédant plusieurs salles.
> Des salles de jeux certes, mais aussi des salles de culture, des salles de discussions, des salles sans réelles utilitées, que sais-je encore.
> Alors oui, tu as des joueurs dans SL, mais tu n'as pas que ça.
> Pour ma part, je joue rarement dans SL, je serais plutôt un touriste. Mais le fait que je ne sois pas un joueur ne veux pas dire non plus que je me prenne au sérieux.
> En fait, il est impossible de définir SL, c'est trop complexe. C'est comme dire que le net est un jeu, au pretexte qu'il y a des jeux online.
> J'espère que tu comprendras ce que je veux dire.


Ok, ok. Bon, vous tous là, vous intégrez à force ? 
SL, c'est une expérience ultime, une sorte d'art -que dis-je, d'*A*rt- à part entière, numérique, transcendantale, génial, modérément néo-classique, non sans une forte composante post-moderne 2.0 pouêt pouêt balayette tarattata poil au doigt, une machine à saucisses formidable qui te permet d'être artiste, spectateur, critique d'Art, contemplateur d'Art, enfin plein de trucs sur l'Art quoi, mais aussi touriste, nolife, fashion victim, cadreur, codeur, poireau flambé, caramel nucléaire et j'en passe, en résumé, d'être LIBRE mesdames et messieurs. Alors hein. C'est beau la liberté, non. Et puis bon, SL c'est tellement -laissez-moi trouver un adjectif approprié, hum pas facile-, c'est tellement glucose que même le Verbe suffit pas à rendre toute sa surpuissance conceptuelle. 
Donc nan, excusez-moi mais nan, SL c'est pas un jeu, c'est pas un meuhpaurgue, c'est pas une sandbox, ni une pompe à fric ou une machine à con et encore moins de la marketing bullshit.

En fait si vous préférez, dans l'histoire de l'Humanité, y'a eu l'invention de l'écriture, et Second Life. 




Je m'énerve pas Madeleine, j'explique aux gens.

----------


## Daedaal

> Non, tu transfères à LL une licence d'utilisation de tes créations. Licence expirant si tu décide de deleter les creations en question.
> 
> 
> Non, comme dit plus haut, tu transfères juste la licence, le droit pour eux de l'utiliser. Tu en es toujours le propriétaire.
> 
> 
> N'est-il pas normal que si tu enfreint la loi, tu sois responsable des conséquences ?


Désolé que ma révélation concernant Papa Noël t'ai autant troublé, mais si tu concèdes tout ça :



> You agree that by uploading, publishing, or submitting any Content to or  through the Servers, Websites, or other areas of the Service, you  hereby automatically grant Linden Lab a non-exclusive, *worldwide,  royalty-free, sublicenseable, and transferable license* to *use,  reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform  the Content* solely for the purposes of providing and promoting the  Service.
> 
> You understand that this license enables Linden Lab to display,  distribute, promote, and improve the Service. *You agree that the license  includes the right to copy, analyze and use any of your Content as  Linden Lab may deem necessary or desirable for purposes of debugging,  testing, or providing support or development services in connection with  the Service and future improvements to the Service*.


il ne te reste guère que les yeux pour pleurer, et éventuellement l'espoir de refourguer ta "création" à un autre "metavers", qui - comme par hasard - fonctionnerait exactement avec les mêmes programmes internes que Linden Labs.

Le seul truc que tu gardes dans cette licence, c'est le droit de le refiler à quelqu'un d'autre. C'est tout.
Pour le reste, ils peuvent, selon leur bon plaisir et leur appréciation souveraine:

CopierAnalyserUtiliserModifierDériver d'autres produitsTesterDémonterVendreLouerFaire de la pub avec...
ce que tu as uploadé, et ça, mondialement, sans restrictions et sans avoir le moindre compte à te rendre.

Et à moins que tu ne me sortes un article de la CLUF concernant spécifiquement l'effacement de ton upload, le droit de copie mentionné permet également d'utiliser ton upload après que tu l'aie effacé.

Tu peux me dire ce qu'il te reste comme droit de "propriété" sur ton tas de pixels œuvre ?

[EDIT]
Pire, en me relisant (et en relisant les CLUFs dans la foulée), ça concerne non seulement ce que tu upload sur leur serveurs, mais aussi ce qui transite par les dit serveurs... Bref, tu envoies un document word avec ta dernière idée de brevet pour un élargisseur de tennis à ton pote via SL (j'imagine qu'on peut s'envoyer des docs privés. Ou alors tu en discutes avec lui en privé...)... Ben il appartient corps et âme à Linden Labs, qui peut en faire ce qu'il veux...
Qui disait que certains profs faisaient des cours d'université via SL ? Pas sûr que l'administration de leur université, ou même eux-mêmes aient lu avec l'attention requise les CLUF impliquées...


Z'êtes de mauvaise foi les mecs... C'est vrai que SL n'est pas un jeu... C'est surtout le truc le plus prometteur depuis les emails de banquiers nigérians !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Dernière preuve, on ne dit pas joueurs sur SL on dit résidents.


Ouais enfin ça c'est comme les culs-terreux : ils veulent qu'on les appelle "fils de la terre", mais ils peuvent toujours courir.

----------


## Guest14712

> Ok, ok. Bon, vous tous là, vous intégrez à force ? 
> SL, c'est une expérience ultime, une sorte d'art -que dis-je, d'*A*rt- à part entière, numérique, transcendantale, génial, modérément néo-classique, non sans une forte composante post-moderne 2.0 pouêt pouêt balayette tarattata poil au doigt, une machine à saucisses formidable qui te permet d'être artiste, spectateur, critique d'Art, contemplateur d'Art, enfin plein de trucs sur l'Art quoi, mais aussi touriste, nolife, fashion victim, cadreur, codeur, poireau flambé, caramel nucléaire et j'en passe, en résumé, d'être LIBRE mesdames et messieurs. Alors hein. C'est beau la liberté, non. Et puis bon, SL c'est tellement -laissez-moi trouver un adjectif approprié, hum pas facile-, c'est tellement glucose que même le Verbe suffit même pas à rendre toute sa surpuissance conceptuelle. 
> Donc nan, excusez-moi mais nan, SL c'est pas un jeu, c'est pas un meuhpaurgue, c'est pas une sandbox, ni une pompe à fric ou une machine à con et encore moins de la marketing bullshit.
> 
> En fait si vous préférez, dans l'histoire de l'Humanité, y'a eu l'invention de l'écriture, et Second Life. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je m'énerve pas Madeleine, j'explique aux gens.


Magnifique.  ::XD::

----------


## Elenia Boucher

J'apprécie beaucoup la qualité de vos interventions malheureusement elles sont trop nombreuses pour y répondre individuellement.
Reconnaitre que SL est un jeu ne me dérange pas. Aprés 18 mois sur Silkroad, plusieurs mois en errements et test divers (Eve Online, Lineage II sur serveur privé, OGame (rasoir mais je pouvais y jouer au boulot) et même Dofus), j'ai enfin trouvé mon bonheur en SL: une plateforme où faire du RP, et free to play. C'est pour ça que j'y ai été, et SL m'a comblé et me comble toujours sur ce point.

Mais au bout de quelques mois j'ai découvert les autres possibilités de SL: la création, l'art, l'échange, la possibilité de gagner de l'argent, ce qui le met au delà d'un simple jeu. Car SL est protéïforme : vous en faites ce que vous voulez. Mais les possibilités sont tellement riches que c'est horriblement chronophage.

Mais enfin je l'ai toujours dit: SL c'est d'abord jouer au lego pour les garçons et à la poupée pour les filles. C'est très caricatural bien sur.

Et puis au fil du temps SL parait de plus en plus comme un prolongement de sa vie RL : moi, je m'en garde toujours, mais l'identification avec son avatar se renforce, les frontières RL/SL s'amenuisent. Certains d'ailleurs d'emblée se font un avatar proche de leur RL, choisissent un nom très proche aussi. S'attaquer dans ces conditions à SL c'est s'attaquer à sa vie même. Bien sur, on en discute entre nous. On essaye d'en convaincre certains  que SL n'est pas vital, que ce n'est que virtuel, que tout peut disparaitre demain d'un clic de souris. De relativiser donc. Mais quand je vois l'importance qu'a pris SL depuis 3 ans dans mes loisirs, je comprend qu'il peut avoir beaucoup plus d'importance pour d'autres. Mais bon pour un joueur WoW son perso qu'il a mis des mois ou des années à monter n'a-t-il pas une certaine importance ?

Concernant l'art sur SL, c'est effectivement un grand mot. Disons qu'il y a des gens qui ont du talent: des chanteurs, des créateurs de sculptures totalement improbables et impossible RL, des infographistes hélas bridés par les limitations de la plateforme et néanmoins capable de vous produire entre autre des batiments confondant de réalisme; des architectes fous. Et le pire et le meilleur. Comme partout.

Moi j'ai fini scripteuse. Les roles de magicienne m'ont toujours plu alors je fais des incantations pour donner vie au monde. Certains ont même prétendu que c'était une forme d'art (nous avons eu un débat récent - et très animé - sur la création et l'art dans SL) mais je ne les suit pas sur ce chemin. Par contre, d'un coup de baguette magique (pour le profane), les objets prennent vie je trouve ça fantastique.

Bon je vous laisse SL m'attend. Bonne soirée

----------


## Eprefall

J'y vais de ma réaction...
Perso, j'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peut dépenser son argent pour s'acheter un terrain virtuel (d'autant plus que apparemment c'était pour spéculer)... Qu'une économie virtuelle se mette en place naturellement dans un jeu (et en particulier dans les MMO) je peux parfaitement le comprendre et ça peut être fun, mais que ça mette de l'argent réel en jeu... C'est vraiment symptomatique de notre époque où on se fait du fric à partir de rien.
Je trouve qu'il faut être sacrément con (c'est le bon terme) pour prendre ça comme un investissement (bah ouais, le virtuel à une durée de vie très limité).

Pour ce qui est des réactions engendrés par le topic, je dois pas être le seul à trouver ça amusant à lire (un troll de temps en temps) mais je m'interroge quand même sur l'intérêt d'une réaction si violente de la part des joueurs de SL qui ne fait que desservir la "cause" qu'ils sont venus défendre (Enfin je fais pas une généralité: Elenia Boucher, Magret et peut être d'autres que je cite pas ont une réaction et une argumentation bien plus intelligente).
Faudrait peut être s'interroger sérieusement sur le pourquoi du rejet de SL auprès des autres "communauté", à mon humble avis (mais ça a déjà été dit), vous vous prenez un peu trop au sérieux. Et c'est certainement pas en rabâchant sans cesse que c'est un métavers ou je ne sais quel expérience sociale, que vous allez améliorer votre image.

Parce que même si vous semblait considérer ça comme une insulte : Second Life n'est rien d'autre qu'un jeu. Un truc un peu batârd (pas au sens péjoratif), du fait qu'il méle assez souvent IRL et IG... 

Je précise que j'ai jamais mis les pieds sur SL, avant je voyais ça un peu comme un truc de pervers (Je dis pas que ça l'ai mais c'est l'image que j'en ai eu) mais après ce topic j'aurais plutôt tendance à voir ça comme de la bonne grosse masturbation intellectuelle... 

Tout ça pour dire que si votre intervention sur ce forum avait pour but de rehausser votre image et bah c'est raté (Encore une fois je fais pas une généralité de toutes les interventions sur ce topic, mais suffit de survoler les 10 premières pages pour constater les dégâts).

PS: En relisant la news, faut vraiment pas avoir de second degré et ne pas du tout connaitre CPC pour en déduire que GMB pense que tous les joueurs de SL sont des cons (Moi j'étais plus choqué par ses propos sur les québécois (que je ne suis pas) quand j'ai commencé à le lire sérieusement, mais c'pas pour autant que j'ai tout pris au premier degré)

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

Tu joue avec les mots Sébum (oui la c'est un jeu  ::):  )

@Duff : perso moi quand je m'en fous, je m'abstiens de rentrer dans un débat ou une discussion, je zap et zou next.

Finalement je vais rester dans le coin... je viens de me faire pleins de copains  :^_^:

----------


## Emualynk

Juste un truc, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'il soit possible de gagner de l'argent en fait plus qu'un jeu.
J'ai des potes qui se faisaient du fric en revendant des comptes WoW qu'ils avaient montés, ça ne fait pas de WoW plus qu'un jeu pour autant...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tu joue avec les mots Sébum (oui la c'est un jeu  )


Ben non, j'essaye de leur donner un sens précis. Ce sont les joueurs qui se qualifient de "résidents" qui jouent avec les mots.

Tiens, petite question : est-ce que tu serais prête à considérer, justement, que tu "fais semblant" d'incarner ton avatar de SL de la même façon qu'un joueur de WoW fait semblant d'être un orc, et rien de plus ?

Je dis ça parce que j'ai l'impression (à lire votre forum et en voyant ceux d'entre vous qui viennent poster ici avec comme pseudo le nom de leur perso _SL_) que vous entretenez un rapport très étrange avec votre avatar, comme s'il était une extension et/ou variation de vous-mêmes.

C'est aussi pour ça que j'avais tenu à vous rappeler que SL n'est qu'un jeu.




> Finalement je vais rester dans le coin... je viens de me faire pleins de  copains


Ouais, tu vas voir, on est cool. Bon, on trolle un peu et on se moque beaucoup, mais comme l'a dit je ne sais plus qui : _"this, Jen is the Internet"_.

Simplement, j'aimerais bien que tu n'éludes pas mes questions. Je suis vraiment curieux de comprendre ce qui pousse des gens à (s')investir dans SL.

*EDIT:*



> Juste un truc, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'il soit possible de gagner de l'argent en fait plus qu'un jeu.
> J'ai des potes qui se faisaient du fric en revendant des comptes WoW qu'ils avaient montés, ça ne fait pas de WoW plus qu'un jeu pour autant...


Pas faux.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> En fait, il est impossible de définir SL, c'est trop complexe.


CMB.

----------


## Emualynk

J'ajouterais aussi le fait que, ce n'est pas parce qu'un avatar devient une extension de nous-même que ça en fait pour autant plus qu'un jeu.
Faut savoir que ce phénomène est possible avec n'importe quel jeu se déroulant dans un univers persistant, et que ça ne prouve qu'une seule chose, on passe trop de temps dans le-dit jeu avec trop peu de détachement vis à vis de celui-ci.

----------


## olih

> Ben non, j'essaye de leur donner un sens précis. Ce sont les joueurs qui se qualifient de "résidents" qui jouent avec les mots.
> 
> Tiens, petite question : est-ce que tu serais prête à considérer, justement, que tu "fais semblant" d'incarner ton avatar de SL de la même façon qu'un joueur de WoW fait semblant d'être un orc, et rien de plus ?
> 
> Je dis ça parce que j'ai l'impression (à lire votre forum et en voyant ceux d'entre vous qui viennent poster ici avec comme pseudo le nom de leur perso _SL_) que vous entretenez un rapport très étrange avec votre avatar, comme s'il était une extension et/ou variation de vous-mêmes.
> 
> C'est aussi pour ça que j'avais tenu à vous rappeler que SL n'est qu'un jeu.
> 
> 
> ...


Moment détente.

----------


## Anton

> J'ajouterais aussi le fait que, ce n'est pas parce qu'un avatar devient une extension de nous-même que ça en fait pour autant plus qu'un jeu.
> Faut savoir que ce phénomène est possible avec n'importe quel jeu se déroulant dans un univers persistant, et que ça ne prouve qu'une seule chose, on passe trop de temps dans le-dit jeu avec trop peu de détachement vis à vis de celui-ci.


Owi.
Souvenez-vous du premier MMORPG motion-capturé, SWG, de ses superbes skins, et de la vague, que dis-je, la déferlante de RP gouines qui s'est abattue sur tous les serveurs du jeu  :tired:

----------


## Emualynk

> Owi.
> Souvenez-vous du premier MMORPG motion-capturé, SWG, de ses superbes skins, et de la vague, que dis-je, la déferlante de RP gouines qui s'est abattue sur tous les serveurs du jeu


Wait what?

C'est quoi cette histoire ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et puis au fil du temps SL parait de plus en plus comme un prolongement  de sa vie RL : moi, je m'en garde toujours, mais l'identification avec  son avatar se renforce, les frontières RL/SL s'amenuisent. Certains  d'ailleurs d'emblée se font un avatar proche de leur RL, choisissent un  nom très proche aussi. S'attaquer dans ces conditions à SL c'est  s'attaquer à sa vie même. Bien sur, on en discute entre nous. On essaye  d'en convaincre certains  que SL n'est pas vital, que ce n'est que  virtuel, que tout peut disparaitre demain d'un clic de souris. De  relativiser donc. Mais quand je vois l'importance qu'a pris SL depuis 3  ans dans mes loisirs, je comprend qu'il peut avoir beaucoup plus  d'importance pour d'autres. Mais bon pour un joueur WoW son perso qu'il a  mis des mois ou des années à monter n'a-t-il pas une certaine  importance ?


Encore une fois, merci pour ton intervention, très intéressante une fois de plus.

En plus tu apportes une réponse à la question que je viens justement de poser.

Oui, un joueur de WoW s'attache à son personnage. Mais parce qu'il représente un énorme investissement en temps. Un perso qu'on a levelé et équipé plusieurs heures par semaine (parfois par jour) pendant des années, on n'a pas envie de le perdre. Mais je doute (sauf cas pathologique) que la frontière entre un joueur de WoW et son avatar soit perméable. Ca lui fait peut-être plaisir de jouer un puissant guerrier orc pour oublier qu'il n'est pas si puissant IRL, mais il ne se prend pas pour cet orc.

Dans SL, j'ai l'impression que c'est différent. Comme les possibilités de customisation sont très importantes et, surtout, je le crois, parce que SL n'est pas fourni sous l'appellation "jeu" mais sous celle de "seconde vie", justement, les joueurs ont tendance à créer des avatars qui leur ressemblent, ou tout du moins qui ressemblent à leur "moi idéalisé". Forcément, ils s'y attachent, parce que leur avatar est ce qu'ils voudraient être. Le leur enlever, ou leur faire remarquer que ce n'est qu'un tas de pixels qui évolue dans un monde sans consistance et sans grande valeur, où rien n'a d'importance puisque tout y est possible, c'est leur faire mal.

Note bien que je ne me moque pas, on est tous comme ça, c'est humain.

----------


## Emualynk

> Dans SL, j'ai l'impression que c'est différent. Comme les possibilités de customisation sont très importantes et, surtout, je le crois, parce que SL n'est pas fourni sous l'appellation "jeu" mais sous celle de "seconde vie", justement, les joueurs ont tendance à créer des avatars qui leur ressemblent, ou tout du moins qui ressemblent à leur "moi idéalisé". Forcément, ils s'y attachent, parce que leur avatar est ce qu'ils voudraient être. Le leur enlever, ou leur faire remarquer que ce n'est qu'un tas de pixels qui évolue dans un monde sans consistance et sans grande valeur, où rien n'a d'importance puisque tout y est possible, c'est leur faire mal.


En fait, c'est pas si lié à SL que ça.
Je pense qu'on peut voir le phénomène sur tout jeu en ligne sans interface 3D mais massivement multijoueur.
Je pense aux RPG browser games notamment.
Le fait de ne pas avoir de moteur 3D et physique permet de donner beaucoup plus de liberté au joueur et donc facilite cet attachement.

----------


## Guest14712

> j'aurais plutôt tendance à voir ça comme de la bonne grosse masturbation intellectuelle...


Hop hop hop mon brave ! Il va falloir allonger la monnaie là. Droits d'exploitation, tout ça.  :tired:

----------


## sissi

Dites, si Second Life n'est pas un jeu, pourquoi vous squattez JOL ? Un site sur les MMO/jeux online.

Vous nous dites de ne pas réduire second life à un jeu, hors vous entretenez la méprise en faisant vivre votre communauté sur JOL. JeuOnLine. 

La, Madeleine, faut m'expliquer... :tired: 



Jouer/incarner un rôle, c'est bien être dans un jeu ? Je me trompe ?

Il est inutile de renier cet état de fait, second life est un jeu. 

Pour nous, qui, dans nos moment libres, torchons du mago, butons du soldier, gérons des villes, ou pour les plus faibles, jouons à COD6 ( ::ninja:: ), nous incarnons un rôle, nous jouons. Certes avec un but précis fixé à l'avance. 
Sur SL, la seule chose qui change est le fait qu'il n'y a pas de but précis, pas de dilemme à résoudre posé par les devs , pas de timers à combattre, juste faire ce qu'on a envie. C'est à dire, entrer dans une sphère ludique, donc jouer.
Bref c'est une redite de ce qu'y a déja été dit plus haut, et je vais dans ce sens.
J'en arrive à croire que le mot "jeu" vous semble trop péjoratif pour votre monde persistant, trop gamin. comme si c'était honteux de dire "je joue à second life".  :tired:

----------


## Guest14712

> Dans SL, j'ai l'impression que c'est différent. Comme les possibilités de customisation sont très importantes et, surtout, je le crois, parce que SL n'est pas fourni sous l'appellation "jeu" mais sous celle de "seconde vie", justement, les joueurs ont tendance à créer des avatars qui leur ressemblent, ou tout du moins qui ressemblent à leur "moi idéalisé". Forcément, ils s'y attachent, parce que leur avatar est ce qu'ils voudraient être. Le leur enlever, ou leur faire remarquer que ce n'est qu'un tas de pixels qui évolue dans un monde sans consistance et sans grande valeur, où rien n'a d'importance puisque tout y est possible, c'est leur faire mal.


Je pense que cette observation est très juste, et c'est ce qui explique que les défenseurs de SL ici présents insistent tellement lourdement sur le fait que pour eux SL n'est pas un jeu.

Quelque part on a l'impression que c'est plus qu'un jeu, dans le sens où l'implication est plus grande. Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une bonne chose d'ailleurs.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Dites, je viens de relire quelques pages et vous savez quoi ? J'ai presque envie de défendre SL. Enfin je veux dire, de le défendre contre ses utilisateurs. Parce que même si c'est un truc souvent hype, creux et sans intérêt, c'est quand même une interface intéressante.

Comme l'a dit ElGato en première page, SL est un jeu qui _"rassemble tous les Grands Reporters dans le même jeu auquel eux seuls  jouent"_. Et SL c'est un peu le jeu vidéo à l'envers. Les journalistes de chie nous expliquent que les JV nous rendent cons et violents, alors que SL est une expérience de communauté virtuelle du futur (ce qui montre bien qu'à défaut d'avoir lu Baudrillard, ils ont vu _The Matrix_). Mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre, ils parlent d'un truc qu'ils ne connaissent pas et disent de la merde.

Alors que si on enlève la couche de hype bobo et la prétention de bon nombre de ses utilisateurs, le côté "métavers" de mes fesses, et tout ce qui s'ensuit, c'est quand même pas mal. C'est un immense bac à sable, un _Garry's Mod_ MMO. Je viens de regarder sur le forum JOL, apparemment il supportera bientôt (ou supporte déjà, je sais pas) les scripts en C#, ça devrait permettre de faire des choses assez puissantes. Si ce machin était occupé par des joueurs, des mecs qui ont fait leurs classes sur le modding et sont conscients de seulement *jouer*, sans autre prétention, il y aurait sûrement moyen d'en faire quelque chose d'intéressant. Vous imaginez un immense musée, bâti juste à côté de celui de je ne sais quel artiste branché semi-virtuel à la noix, mais dans lequel on exposerait uniquement les œuvres de b0b0 ?

Je n'ai jamais pensé qu'SL était de la merde, seulement un truc sans intérêt. Maintenant je me dis que c'est un énorme potentiel gâché.

Hum, je fais bien le mec consensuel quand je veux. Je devrais arrêter de me cacher derrière mon avatar d'anar de droite, mais bon, c'est mon moi idéalisé.

Bon allez, dodo.

----------


## Daedaal

Au delà des éléments déjà évoqués pour comprendre la relation très étroite qui semble exister entre un joueur/résident/whatever de SL et son avatar, je me demande si justement le fait qu'aux différentes actions qu'ils effectuent dans le monde virtuel correspondent des conséquences (e.g. payement) dans le monde réel, n'est pas aussi un facteur clef.

Quand tu as un avatar sur WoW, tu payes un montant fixe chaque mois, que tu aie fait un bon loot ou pas, que tu te sois connecté ou pas, etc...

Dans SL, à priori, ce sont tes actions in-game qui déclenchent le payement (acheter du terrain par exemple), donc qui instaurent un lien entre monde réel et virtuel, à l'initiative du monde virtuel...

Je me demande dans quelle mesure ça ne contribue pas à intensifier encore l'identification à son avatar, puisque "ses actions" virtuelles ont des répercussions sur sa vie réelle (et son compte en banque)...

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une bonne chose d'ailleurs.


La seule certitude, c'est que rien n'est certain.
C'est encore plus valable pour SL.

En fait vous êtes drôles, d'un coter nous disons "réduire SL au simple jeu (sans négativité du mot jeu) est faux" c'est donc que nous sommes peut-être, voir surement, un peu plus ouverts d'esprit que vous ne l'êtes ou le faites croire non? ; Pourquoi vouloir absolument codifier les choses sur un seul état?

SL n'est pas un jeu, il est plus que ça, s'il est difficile de le ranger c'est justement pour ça qu'il est intéressant. Je comprend votre point de vue cependant, il est plus confortable, plus rassurant de pouvoir mettre un nom, une étiquette bien lisible sur les choses hm?  ::): 

@Sissi : Bien tenter mais ce fut assez maladroit tout de même, JOL et tu le dit bien veut dire Jeux Onlines et dans Jeux Online il y a... Online! et devine ce que SL a en particularité? hm? oui! bingo! il est Online! mais la aussi c'est plus simple de fermer les yeux sur l'évidence.  ::ninja:: 

Same player Shoot again (je te donne même une extra-ball)

Je crois que Monsieur Godwin est dans les parages, il attend depuis quelques temps apparemment. donc je résume

- Pour CPC; SL n'est qu'un jeu pour crétins mégalo, imbus d'eux-même.
- Pour les résidents SLien, SL est une plate-forme virtuelle 3D Online ouvrant la voie sur le Web 2.0

Quand a la tirade sur "c'est pas des artistes sur SL mais des gens jouant aux artistes", la encore le ridicule ne tue pas heureusement (que de morts sinon!), je vous invites a vérifier par vous même et a vous renseigner vraiment. Ça ne fait que confirmer votre attitude; des *adulescents* sans imaginations.

----------


## Emualynk

> Blablabla.


Plutôt que de nous rabâcher sans cesse que Second Life n'est pas qu'un jeu, si tu sortais des arguments dans ce sens ?

----------


## Guest

> - Pour CPC; SL n'est qu'un jeu pour crétins mégalo, imbus d'eux-même.


Ca c'est ce que tu attribues toi-même aux intervenants, j'ai pas lu ça. Y a des idiots qui foncent dans la brèche et qui jouent à fond le caillassage d'ambulance, mais c'est pas les avis à prendre en compte dans le tas... Et puis se poser en victime à tout prix ça fait quand même tiep.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> t la voie sur le Web 2.0



Le mot est lâché  ::lol:: .

----------


## Aghora

On tourne en rond là...

Et si au final chacun repartait sur ses positions que personne avait vraiment envie de quitter ?

----------


## spiralzone

> Dans _Garry's Mod_ aussi. Et dans n'importe quel jeu en ligne, surtout ceux dans lesquels on peut importer du contenu (par exemple ceux qui utilisent le moteur _Source_). Rien ne m'empêche de monter une galerie d'art ou de me construire une maison et d'y inviter mes e-potes avec le SDK de _Half-Life 2_.
> 
> La seule différence est que _Second Life_ a été conçu pour permettre à tout un chacun (moyennant finances, c'est d'ailleurs le sujet du post de G.M.B.) de créer et de partager son contenu facilement et avec beaucoup de gens. Il y a peut-être une différence de degré, mais pas de nature.
> 
> Dans _WoW_ on fait *semblant* d'être un elfe ou un orc, dans _SL_ on fait *semblant* d'être un artiste peintre ou une jeune branchée***.




Sauf que Half-Life, WoW, sont conçus en tant que jeux, ce qui n'est pas le cas de SL.
Et sauf à faire du RP, tu ne fais pas semblant dans SL, tu es, tout simplement.
Un chanteur SL, attention je ne parle pas de celui qui chante pour ses copains mais d'un qui chante dans une salle, avec un stream afin d'atteindre un maximum de personne, celui là ne joue pas à être chanteur, il l'est.

Franchement je ne comprend pas votre entêtement à ne pas vouloir comprendre que SL est plus qu'un jeu, je ne comprend ce besoin de le réduire à ça.









> Et à moins que tu ne me sortes un article de la CLUF concernant spécifiquement l'effacement de ton upload, le droit de copie mentionné permet également d'utiliser ton upload après que tu l'aie effacé.


Service Content License: To enable us to provide the Second Life experience to you, we need to be allowed to “use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform” content in Second Life. However, the content you submit to Second Life is your content, not Linden Lab’s; you retain the intellectual property rights in your content. And, we’ve added a provision that ends the Service Content License for copies of your content that you delete from Second Life.

----------


## Guest

> On tourne en rond là...
> 
> Et si au final chacun repartait sur ses positions que personne avait vraiment envie de quitter ?


Pourquoi, alors qu'il y a eu des concessions de chaque côté ? Je pense que tu es contre l'amour et la compréhension mutuelle de nos deux peuples.

----------


## Guest14712

> Et sauf à faire du RP, tu ne fais pas semblant dans SL, tu es, tout simplement.


Si c'est vraiment ta façon de voir les choses ça ne m'étonne pas que vous veniez nous chier une pendule dès qu'on critique votre truc. Mais ça fait un peu peur, quand même.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sauf que Half-Life, WoW, sont conçus en tant que jeux, ce qui n'est pas le cas de SL.
> Et sauf à faire du RP, tu ne fais pas semblant dans SL, tu es, tout simplement.
> Un chanteur SL, attention je ne parle pas de celui qui chante pour ses copains mais d'un qui chante dans une salle, avec un stream afin d'atteindre un maximum de personne, celui là ne joue pas à être chanteur, il l'est.


Non, dans SL tu n'es pas _"tout simplement"_. Tu es *par le truchement d'un avatar*.

Le mec qui crée des niveaux fantastiques dans _Garry's Mod_ puis va s'y promener sous les traits d'un soldat *est* un talenteux créateur de modèles 3D mais *fait semblant* d'être un soldat.

Là est la nuance.

Qu'un jeune chanteur utilise _MySpace_ ou _YouTube_ pour diffuser sa musique, aucun problème. Mais s'il se met en scène à travers un personnage virtuel, il fait semblant.

Un peintre talenteux IRL mais inconnu et qui n'expose pas va, dans _Second Life_, exposer dans une galerie virtuelle, sous les traits d'un autre (d'un autre qui lui ressemble peut-être). Il *est* peintre mais *fait semblant* d'être un peintre exposé.

Un groupe qui joue dans de petits bars, en dépit peut-être d'un réel talent, va jouer sur _SL_ dans une salle de concert virtuelle. Les membres du groupe *sont* vraiment musiciens, mais *font semblant* d'être des musiciens qui donnent des concerts en salle.

_Ergo_, jeu de rôles.

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> *Ca c'est ce que tu attribues toi-même aux intervenants, j'ai pas lu ça*. Y a des idiots qui foncent dans la brèche et qui jouent à fond le caillassage d'ambulance, mais c'est pas les avis à prendre en compte dans le tas... Et puis se poser en victime à tout prix ça fait quand même tiep.


Alors il est temps d'aller voir un ophtalmo mon ami. Faut assumer ses propos hein..  ::rolleyes::  , même sous couvert (lol) d'humour. A ce petit jeu on sera deux en ce cas, ou nous posons nous comme victimes?, l'ami Duff le dit lui même "on s'en fout", donc l'ami Sébum sort la dessus une image de pisseur dans un violon, en bref
-C'est moi qu'est raison!
-Nan moi!
-Nan moi!
etc... ils vécurent heureux et eurent blablabla...

Ca vous trou.... le luc juste d'avouer juste UNE fois que effectivement SL n'est PAS QU'UN jeu?

Fait tiep? ... wep tu l'a dit mon gars! dsl je fais pas dans le tri sélectif avec toute ces histoires de communautarisme.

@Emualynk : bin m..ince! on as pas arrêter! il te faut quoi? un AR signé de la main de tout les dirigeants de ce monde?. C'est pas tant les preuves qu'il faut, mais juste que vous ailliez les idées un chouia plus large et ça... c'est pas gagner  :tired: 

Sur ceux je vous souhaites un bon dimanche mes ptits canards, prenez pas froid, l'eau est encore froide en cette saison.

Edit : 



> Il est peintre mais fait semblant d'être un peintre exposé.


Je n'ai jamais rien lu d'aussi insensé! tu me permettra de te quoter dans de futures discussions avec mes potes les cons. Pssit... en fait Boulon fait semblant d'être journaliste donc? bin oui, il signe pas de son vrai nom... cqfd, et la phrase exacte est "Cogito ergo sum" je te laisse méditer dessus  :;):

----------


## Eprefall

> Hop hop hop mon brave ! Il va falloir allonger la monnaie là. Droits d'exploitation, tout ça.


Et merde, j'avais pas vu qu'on l'avait sorti avant moi. T'as plus qu'a  m'intenter un procès et réclamer 5 millions de $. (N'empêche que ça  confirme mon ressenti à propos des réactions).




> - Pour les résidents SLien, SL est une plate-forme virtuelle 3D Online ouvrant la voie sur le Web 2.0





> Le mot est lâché .


Ouais et à tort comme souvent... D'autant qu'ici je vois pas trop ce qu'un jeu (ou un "métavers" au choix) à a voir avec une "évolution" du www (qui pour simplifier se résume en grande partie à ce que ton navigateur affiche).  

Pour ce qui est, du côté RP de SL, je doute sincèrement qu'on puisse être "soi-même" dès lors qu'on utilise un avatar et un pseudonyme dans un univers virtuel.

----------


## sissi

> @Sissi : Bien tenter mais ce fut assez maladroit tout de même, JOL et tu le dit bien veut dire Jeux Onlines et dans Jeux Online il y a... Online! et devine ce que SL a en particularité? hm? oui! bingo! il est Online! mais la aussi c'est plus simple de fermer les yeux sur l'évidence. 
> 
> Same player Shoot again (je te donne même une extra-ball)



J'en attendais pas moins comme réponse. Aucun argument, juste je sépare "jeu et online" , j'oublie le coté "jouer un rôle", et paf, je poste et assène ma vérité immuable. 
J'insiste pas sur le coté jeu, j'en ai pas la force, je vais me pieuter, surtout devant tant de gaminerie, on a démontré par des posts construits le coté jeu de SL. Tu veux rien comprendre ? Tant pis.
 ::|: 
Perso je m'en bas les couilles, te convaincre ne changeras pas ma vie, mais développer et cadrer le concept SL aurait été une avancée, pour nous accroc de technologie et de multimédia. 

Sebum et d'autres ont tentés le débat, vous voulez pas rebondir,ok, il ne vous reste plus qu'à partir la queue entre les jambes. 

Tout ce que je vois, c'est qu'ici, la plupart des forumeurs engagent la discussion, axant le  débat sur ce qu'est SL, son importance et sa répercussion sur ses membres, et tout ce que vous arrivez à prouver par vos posts, c'est que vous n'êtes finalement que ce que décrit GMB: une bande de petits cons. Prétentieux.

Je généralise hein, c'est plus facile, tout comme vous sur votre topic  cpc, ou vous n'hésitez pas à mettre tout le monde dans le même panier, la rédac, le site, la communauté. 
Tiens la team JOL de tf2 devrait avoir honte de partager le même site que vous... 

J'ai parcouru votre topic, et il est affligeant de crétinisme puéril typique de l'adolescent braqué qui connait le monde mieux que quiconque: CPC vendu à DL gamer, mag qui sert à se torcher , des insultes...  mais absolument RIEN qui a suscité un débat chez vous, sur telle manière de nous convaincre. Oui un post tiens, un seul. M'est avis que vous allez pendre le type parce qu'il n'a pas le même avis

Vous êtes pathétique.

Quand à l'extra ball, tu peux te la mettre au cul, ca accompagnera le sable que tu as dans ton vagin.   ::rolleyes:: 
C'est pas une insulte,  c'est notre humour pipi caca, si dévalorisant pour vous les baroudeurs bobo du web 6.0 en 3d moche temps réel basse rez.

 :^_^:   <-- ceci est un smiley humour. Mais je doute, au vu de la réaction sur la news de GMb que vous en êtes pourvu. Allez retournez à vos avatars , vos concerts branchouilles en stream et toute votre seconde vie. Moi, j'ai la mienne et elle me suffit amplement.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Je n'ai jamais rien lu d'aussi insensé! tu me permettra de te quoter dans de futures discussions avec mes potes les cons. Pssit... en fait Boulon fait semblant d'être journaliste donc? bin oui, il signe pas de son vrai nom... cqfd, et la phrase exacte est "Cogito ergo sum" je te laisse méditer dessus


1°/ Nan mais c'est pas une question de pseudo, Boulon il publie pas un magasine virtuel que je sache.

2°/ http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/ergo/fr-fr/

Il est temps que tu ailles te coucher, effectivement.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...Service Content License: To enable us to provide the Second Life experience to you, we need to be allowed to “use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform” content in Second Life. However, the content you submit to Second Life is your content, not Linden Lab’s; you retain the intellectual property rights in your content. And, we’ve added a provision that ends the Service Content License for copies of your content that you delete from Second Life.


Bon, j'ai eu assez d'infos de Seconde Main (arf...) pour aujourd'hui... Je vais me plonger avec joie, abnégation, allégresse et un œil aiguisé au cœur des CLUFs originales, histoire d'en avoir le cœur net.

En attendant, la dernière phrase que tu cites pourrait être interprétée comme mettant fin au "Service Content License" pour *ceux* de tes objets que tu as effacé du monde. Quid des copies que tu n'aurais pas effacées?

Bref, je vais de ce pas m'enfoncer dans les CLUFs, et essayer d'y trouver un peu de lumière...

 :^_^:

----------


## olih

> Bon, j'ai eu assez d'infos de Seconde Main (arf...) pour aujourd'hui... Je vais me plonger avec joie, abnégation, allégresse et un œil aiguisé au cœur des CLUFs originales, histoire d'en avoir le cœur net.
> 
> En attendant, la dernière phrase que tu cites pourrait être interprétée comme mettant fin au "Service Content License" pour *ceux* de tes objets que tu as effacé du monde. Quid des copies que tu n'aurais pas effacées?
> 
> Bref, je vais de ce pas m'enfoncer dans les CLUFs, et essayer d'y trouver un peu de lumière...


Fait attention avec les CLUF.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Owi.
> Souvenez-vous du premier MMORPG motion-capturé, SWG, de ses superbes skins, et de la vague, que dis-je, la déferlante de RP gouines qui s'est abattue sur tous les serveurs du jeu


Tiens eh oh c'était pas le cas au début ! C'est à l'arrivée de la masse grouillante que ça c'est fait, avec les mêmes qui ont demandés d'avoir un accès facile aux Jedi. Bordel de bite à couilles c'est de la merde les gens. ::(: 




> Ouais enfin ça c'est comme les culs-terreux : ils veulent qu'on les appelle "fils de la terre", mais ils peuvent toujours courir.


Maintenant tu seras gentil de m'appeler "Fils des âges Farouches" merci !  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

Je suis d'accord que SL a (en théorie) un énorme potentiel.
Comme il pourrait y avoir plus tard une interface 3D aux forums du web, avec des avatars autonomes si c'est plus pratique (j'en doute).
Cependant, pour l'instant, SL ne propose pas les outils techniques (logiciels et serveurs) et législatifs pour être un "Web2.0".
Je suis d'accord pour dire que SL peut être plus qu'un jeu, mais en l'état c'est essentiellement un jeu. C'est un jeu qui peut servir d'outil rudimentaire, mais il sert de palliatif à un outil qui actuellement est manquant(?) (par impossibilité technologique?? politique?).
Comme les SLiens ont l'impression d'être une espèce d'avant-garde (ce n'est pas tout à fait faux) et qu'ils ne comprennent pas vraiment eux-même pourquoi ça ne peut pas aller beaucoup plus loin, alors ils sont dans une attitude "Vous pouvez pas comprendre!". Normal, comme ils sont enfermés dans la propriété SL qu'ils n'osent remettre en question par peur de comprendre qu'ils ne sont pas dans le lieu d'avant-garde (i.e. lieu de réel potentiel de développement) qu'ils pensaient.
Pour moi, SL c'est un minitel ludique, et cher, du "Web2.0" (grand mot pour juste une nouvelle génération d'interface logicielle).

----------


## AtomicBondage

De toute façon, moi je préfère _Yogurting_. Ça c'est l'avenir !

----------


## Moo

Bonsoir a tous  ::): 

Pour commencer je suis un SLien depuis 2005, je préfère prévenir au cas ou.

J'ai toujours eu un peu de mal avec cette espèce de guerre qu'il y a entre ceux qui s'éclatent sur SL et le reste du monde.

Je ne reviendrais pas sur tout les posts déjà écrits, certains ont du bon sens d'autre sont à la limite de la bêtise humaine mais c'est ce qui fait de nous des pauvres humains  ::): 

Au passage Sissi tu y va un peu fort je pense et répliquer à chaud n'est pas le moyen le plus sur d'arriver à te faire entendre, cela vaut aussi pour la miss mais ça n'engage que moi, je connais Riona, attend toi a des représailles lourdes ^^

Bref, effectivement SL n'est pas vraiment un jeu, pour ma part je ne m'en suis jamais servi comme tel, en fait je m'en sert pour mon travail de graphiste, comme une plate-forme de lancement, j'ai même eu quelques commandes grâce a Second Life et deux entretiens pour des agences de pub. C'est vrai que les SLiens ont tendance a se mettre en formation de la tortue des qu'un article satirique, ou pas, s'attaque à eux, n'oubliez pas que finalement en rigolant de SL ce sont de leurs résidents que vous vous moquez, j'utilise aussi ce terme pour parler des SLiens. Il me parait alors logique qu'il y est un certain répondant en face.

Personnellement je n'y prête plus trop attention et dit bien volontiers aux gens autours de moi ma passion pour cet univers, ont y rencontre des gens fantastiques, des endroits vraiment magiques même pour du virtuel. Biensur ont me diras que tout ceci n'est que du vent, de l'éphémère mais la vie n'est-elle pas elle aussi éphémère?. Je paie également un petit terrain, pas bien grand qui me coute environ 6€ par mois, nous sommes donc très loin de ces cas assez minoritaires que sont les gens dont ce journaliste parle. Second Life ne l'oubliez pas est créer à 100% par ses résidents, chacun y apporte sa petite pierre comme il le peut, c'est parfois d'un sacré mauvais gouts et parfois digne des plus grands designers du moment.

Concernant la communauté si j'ai bien compris, c'est vrai que c'est dommage d'en arriver à de telles paroles mais ce forum ainsi que son journal n'a jamais fait dans l'humour de circonstance ou de connivence, j'ai étais un peu choqué par certains propos de l'article mais j'ai aussi saisi le second degré dont il est emprunt. La meilleure des choses qu'il pourrait se passer aujourd'hui serait que les SLien, pas seulement de JoL ou de Mondes Persistants, et les canards (c'est le terme?) de ce forum puissent se rencontrer sur SL et qu'il y est comme une forme de visite guidée afin que chacun puissent se rendre compte par lui même si oui ou non SL est un jeu ou pas.

Il existe tellement de choses à faire et à voir sur SL, du roleplay, de la musique, des photos, des films ou machinimas, du commerce, de la glandouille ^^ .

Quand Philip Linden le fondateur de SL à créer son univers il as sorti la phrase éponyme "Your World, Your Imagination" . C'est exactement comme ça que je le conçois. Un jeu pour certains, un travail pour d'autres et enfin un peu de tout pour le reste.

En espérant m'être fait un peu comprendre. Merci de m'avoir lus jusqu'au-bout ^^

----------


## Emualynk

> [...]Second Life ne l'oubliez pas est créer à 100% par ses résidents[...]


Ouais, mais c'est aussi vrai de tas d'autres jeux basés sur des mondes persistants.
Je pense par exemple à Kraland.org ou à Eve Online.
Sans les joueurs, il n'y a plus grand chose.
Donc on en revient au point de départ, ce n'est qu'un jeu, qu'on puisse gagner de l'argent à travers lui ou non.

----------


## Guest14712

> en rigolant de SL ce sont de leurs résidents que vous vous moquez


Je crois que c'est là également un des nœuds du problème. En critiquant un jeu ou autre chose on ne s'en prend pas à ceux qui l'apprécient. Et c'est dommage que les gens qui apprécient le jeu se sentent tellement investis dans leur truc qu'ils prennent comme attaque personnelle toute critique de leur divertissement. Ce n'est pas un comportement très adulte, ça prouve un très net manque de recul par rapport à tout ça.

----------


## Moo

Bonjour emualynk  ::): 

C'est vrai que sans les joueurs les mmorpg ne seraient rien, cependant je ne pense pas que l'on puisse comparer kraland ou eve-online a Second Life, le premier étant un univers JDR web qui se trouve sur des pages internet et en 2D, le second possédant des missions, des NPC, tout un pan d'économie pré-implanter, des vaisseaux pré-digner.

Second Life à la base c'est ça

C'est à dire rien, Linden Labs se contentant de louer ses serveurs. La Sim ou île virtuelle est vide de tout, imagine un terrain vague de 256*256 mètres absolument vide.
Il appartient alors aux résidents de créer a 100% l'univers voulu, pour cela Linden Labs met a disposition des outils de builds et de terraforming mais c'est tout, seule votre imagination fera le reste pour en arriver a des choses absolument splendides comme





etc...

Tout ceci n'est pas du fait de Linden Labs vois-tu?  ::): 

Je respecte ton avis sur le fait que ce soit un jeu même si je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord ^^

----------


## Emualynk

Au risque de te décevoir, Kraland, c'est exactement la même chose.
Toute l'histoire est écrite par les joueurs, le monde évolue suivant leurs actions et non pas indépendamment de celles-ci.
Sauf que ce n'est pas en 3D mais sous forme textuelle, le tout prenant forme uniquement dans l'imagination.
Donc, oui, ce n'est toujours qu'un jeu.
Et concernant l'économie d'Eve Online, je pense qu'un économiste te contredirait sur ce point.

----------


## Monsieur T

En tout cas Moo, c'est agréable de voir un point de vue moins extremiste et plus étayé que certains.

----------


## Saankan

> Donc on en revient au point de départ, ce n'est qu'un jeu, qu'on puisse gagner de l'argent à travers lui ou non.


Moi, ce qui me gène, et ce depuis le début, c'est cette bonne grosse dose de manichéisme des deux côtés.

Les canards disent que SL n'est qu'un jeu, et les SLiens prétendent que ce n'en est pas un.

Sans aller dans les conneries de multimétaüberverse de réalité alterne mixe transcendente, en quoi le fait qu'on puisse faire autre chose que de jouer sur SL soit incompatible avec le fait que ce soit - aussi - un jeu? Et en quoi le fait que ce soit un jeu soit incompatible avec le fait que SL puisse - aussi - être une vitrine, un chat, un tout ce que vous voulez d'autre?

Pour moi, (et vous prenez ça comme vous le voulez, mon but n'est pas de convaincre) SL est ontologiquement un jeu. Un MMORPG pour être plus précis. Cependant, le fait que SL soit un MMORPG n'est pas incompatible avec le fait qu'il soit aussi autre chose. Et d'ailleurs, si l'un/une d'entre vous voulait bien m'expliquer pourquoi vous considerez le terme de "jeu" comme réducteur/péjoratif?


Ceci étant dit, malgré les quelques interventions construites et interessantes des SLiens de ces dernières pages, j'espère pour vous ceux qui postent ici ne sont pas représentatifs de votre communauté. Parceque entre Spiral, Redmachin et l'autre "fachiste" (sic), vous avez quand même une bonne grosse dose de mous du bulbes présentant de jolis troubles de personnalité narcissiques.

Donc jeu ou pas, pour moi le débat n'est même plus la, il se situerait plutôt quelque part entre "Mais est-ce que la majorité des 2nd lifeurs est comme eux?" et "Combient coûterait du napalm en quantité suffisante pour se débarasser des 2nd lifeurs?".  :B):

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Et d'ailleurs, si l'un/une d'entre vous voulait bien m'expliquer pourquoi vous considerez le terme de "jeu" comme réducteur/péjoratif?



Pour la même raison que tu ne te vantes pas d'être un gros gamer a un repas de famille : un adulte ça ne joue pas. ça va au boulot, ça fait deux enfants virgule six et ça paye ses impots.


Un adulte qui joue c'est un putain d'atardé pour 95% de la pupulation, point.

Donc dans second life ils esquivent le truc en inventant des mots pompeux qu'il n'y a qu'eux qui comprennent.

----------


## Euklif

> Dans SL, j'ai l'impression que c'est différent. Comme les possibilités de customisation sont très importantes et, surtout, je le crois, parce que SL n'est pas fourni sous l'appellation "jeu" mais sous celle de "seconde vie", justement, les joueurs ont tendance à créer des avatars qui leur ressemblent, ou tout du moins qui ressemblent à leur "moi idéalisé". Forcément, ils s'y attachent, parce que leur avatar est ce qu'ils voudraient être.


Perso, je fais aussi un avatar qui me ressemble dès que je le peux et je suis suis pourtant fan de jeu solo principalement (et j'ai donc pas forcément souvent le choix de le faire ^^). Je pèste d'ailleurs assez souvent sur le fait que je puisse pas faire un bide façon "abdo kro" sans que tout le reste ne déborde de gras également. Mais quoi qu'il arrive, ça reste un avatar.
A mon avis l'attachement à ce dernier vient plus du coté roleplay poussé à son maximum. Et là où c'est bien joué c'est que contrairement à un rpg sur table ou quoi que se soit dans le genre, on ne retiendra que le coté "seconde vie"/"métaver"...




> Qu'un jeune chanteur utilise _MySpace_ ou _YouTube_ pour diffuser sa musique, aucun problème. Mais s'il se met en scène à travers un personnage virtuel, il fait semblant.


C'est un peu réducteur. Il me semble qu'un groupe vachement connu ne s'est jamais "dévoilé" (Daft Punk). Pourtant, on peut pas dire qu'il faisait semblant...




> Il existe tellement de choses à faire et à voir sur SL, du roleplay, de la musique, des photos, des films ou machinimas, du commerce, de la glandouille ^^


Vos description me font juste penser à Animal Crossing (ou à un n'importe quel sdk). Personnaliser sa maison, son avatar et ses vêtements, faire du commerce chez les autres/noks/ la vendeuse de radis, s'adonner à la cueillette/au ramassage de coquillage/à la capture d'insecte en tout genre, se faire des amis, écrire des lettres, aller voir kéké en concert, visiter le musé qu'on doit remplir, etc... Je me doute qu'il n'y a pas le même niveau de détail et que c'est moins encadré mais le principe reste le même et perso, je n'ai jamais pu concevoir AC autrement que comme un jeu. Et de ce que j'en sais, personne ne le voit autrement.
Si je m'en tient à ce que vous dites, je ne vois pas qu'est ce qui rendrait Second Life si impropre à être considéré comme tel donc... Et ce coté si "impliqué" et "sérieux" de votre vision de ce logiciel pourrait presque me faire me poser des questions.

----------


## Moo

J'aimerais répondre a Sannkan

Je ne pense pas que le terme de péjoratif soit vraiment à mettre sur la table, réducteur un peu plus c'est vrai. En fait je vais sur SL comme je vais chez un client (particulier ou agence) c'est un second travail pour moi, mon deuxième bureau si tu préfère. Je n'y vais pas pour jouer mais pour y travailler et même si parfois j'aime certains aspects de mon travail je ne prend pas cela comme un jeu  ::): 

pour les autres SLien(ne)s je ne pourrais pas te répondre même si je connais bien Riona (alias redisalmostdead) et ceux depuis un certain temps, elle à un caractère de valkyrie sous amphétamines c'est vrai mais c'est, quand on la connait un peu, une personne vraiment gentille et qui as beaucoup fait pour la communauté, elle s'emporte assez vite c'est vrai, surtout quand elle considère des attaques (je ne dis pas que s'en sont hein ^^) comme injustes et injustifiées, alors là c'est les dix plaies d'Egypte puissance 10 ^^ . Ce ne justifie ni ne cautionne son comportement ici mais je le redit, c'est vraiment quelqu'un de bien.

Si chacun voulait bien écouter les vrais arguments de l'autres sans s'emporter je suis certain que cela ferait avancer le débat sur une base plus saine et pérenne.

Je ne suis pas la pour tenter à tout prix de vous faire dire "SL c'est bon mangez-en", je ferais une grosse erreur en essayant, seulement depuis 5 ans de présence sur cette plate-forme je pense avoir assez de recul pour en parler assez justement sans pour autant avoir une quelconque prétention à une vérité absolue  ::): 

Pour Emualynk, je ne connais Kraland que depuis peu et s'il est vrai que c'est dans l'idée de gestion la même chose que Second Life, il n'en reste pas moins que SL est a ce jour le seul monde virtuel de ce calibre. Pour Eve, y ayant jouer, il y a des NPC qui donne des missions et des rewards, ce que SL ne fait pas, en tout cas pas tant qu'un résident ne l'aura pas créer lui-même.Au niveau construction tu sera d'accord avec moi pour dire que EVE et pré-construit, SL non.

Il n'y a qu'un seul autre univers virtuel a ce jour qui ressemble un peu a Second Life, il se nomme Blue Mars (qui tourne sur le moteur de Crysis) mais reste encore en ce moment trop limité et trop gourmand en ressource PC pour détrôner SL (qui lui tourne sous Havok 7).

----------


## MrPapillon

J'ai toujours pensé que le concept de Second Life était très sympathique, le fait de pouvoir créer le contenu que l'on veut etc... J'ai essayé une fois avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme, j'ai essayé de chercher des choses en rapport avec du cyberpunk et je ne suis tombé que sur des boutiques. Une boutique volante, une boutique bar, etc... Une grande majorité des choses que j'ai vues étaient payantes. 

Je me suis souvenu de quelques douloureux souvenirs de collaboration avec des artistes sur des projets "gratuits" (pas dans SL) et je me suis dit que mettre de l'argent dans le système peut finalement être une source de motivation pour ces artistes donc (qui sont souvent plus terre à terre que les programmeurs avec leur monde de freewares) et tant pis si ce n'est pas aussi idéal que ça. En gros je voyais vraiment le truc comme un médium pour la création.
 Et puis tout bêtement je me suis souvenu que dans la vie réelle, tout le monde aime faire joujou avec du caca pour rigoler et aussi plein de gens sont attirés par le fric facile et plein de gens essayent de se remonter socialement de plein de façons différentes, l'apparence etc... La deuxième fois que j'ai lancé le truc, j'ai essayé donc de voir si j'arrivais à me contredire en ayant l'impression de me balader dans un univers merveilleux rempli de créations diverses et ingénieuses. Bon bah finalement que dalle, c'est vide, c'est moche. Le pourcentage de qualité est proche du 0%. 

Après difficile de savoir si les vrais artistes ont envie de se voir plongés dans un océan de merde avec très peu de moyens pour prouver leur qualité et se démarquer. D'autant que la plupart des gens ignorants ont besoin qu'on leur montre du doigt les vrais biens culturels pour ne pas avoir à se retrouver en idiocratie(tm) à force d'autosatisfaction.
Pour l'instant je parle de l'état actuel du truc, on verra bien dans l'avenir. Je ne vais pas m'amuser à me faire des délires idéalistes d'un pseudo concept. Surtout qu'en général je n'ai pas beaucoup confiance quand on parle de donner les clés de la création à la masse.

Là je donne mon point de vue sur ma façon de voir Second Life, ne me faites pas dire des généralités.

----------


## Came Yon

> Pour Emualynk, je ne connais Kraland que depuis peu et s'il est vrai que c'est dans l'idée de gestion la même chose que Second Life, il n'en reste pas moins que SL est a ce jour le seul monde virtuel de ce calibre.


Tu risques d'être décontenancé par Kraland si t'arrives direct de Second Life sans transition. KI est plein de possibilités, qui ne sont quasiment limitées que par l'imagination des joueurs, un peu comme SL, c'est vrai. Mais ça s'arrête là. Là où SL se prend vachement (trop) au sérieux, KI annonce direct la couleur : parodie politique à donf, et c'est ça qui est génial.

Voilà, j'ai rien à dire sur SL, ni en bien ni en mal, juste que je m'en branle à un point que ça en devient indécent.
Par contre chuis content que Kraland arrive dans la conversation. Même si c'est après 12 pages...

----------


## JJ Lionel

Bravo.  ::lol:: 
Allez, un peu d'huile sur le feu:

"Le mot *secte* a d'abord désigné soit un ensemble d'hommes et de  femmes partageant une même doctrine  philosophique,  religieuse,  etc. soit un groupe plus ou moins important de fidèles qui se sont  détachés de l'enseignement officiel d'une Église et qui ont créé leur propre doctrine (...)
Ce terme a pris une dimension polémique,  et désigne de nos jours un groupe ou une organisation, _le plus souvent_ à  connotation religieuse, dont les croyances  ou le comportement sont jugés obscurs ou malveillants par le reste de  la société. Généralement, les responsables de ces groupes sont accusés  d'une part de brimer les libertés  individuelles au sein du groupe ou de manipuler mentalement leurs disciples,  afin de s'approprier leurs biens et de les maintenir sous contrôle, et  d'autre part d'être une menace pour l'ordre social." (Wiki)

On y vient, là.
Au moins, avec les témoins de J. ou les sciento, tu peux couper l'interphone dès qu'ils deviennent pénibles. Sur le web...

Ceci n'engage que moi.
Messieurs les anglais, tirez les premiers !

/mode troll off/

----------


## Moo

Au moins j'aurais essayer de donner ma vision des choses et tant pi si je passe pour un membre de secte ^^

----------


## Freefrag

Je pense que c'est plus "une boutade" (j'adore ce mot) qu'autre chose. Le terme secte est trop fort pour être pris au premier degré.

----------


## Dark Fread

Secte, je trouve que c'est réducteur.

----------


## Alab

> Je ne suis pas la pour tenter à tout prix de vous faire dire "SL c'est bon mangez-en", je ferais une grosse erreur en essayant, *seulement depuis 5 ans de présence sur cette plate-forme je pense avoir assez de recul* pour en parler assez justement sans pour autant avoir une quelconque prétention à une vérité absolue


 ::O:  ::O:  ::O: 

Bon c'est cool là la discussion est plus ouverte et moins agressive mais ya que moi que ça fait tilter cette phrase, en 5 ans de 'jeu' t'es pas capable (ici au sens de droit on dirait) de vraiment parler du jeu, pour qu'on puisse découvrir ce 'jeu' il faut obligatoirement passer par les grands sages et anciens de SL.  ::O: 

Enfin je sais pas si c'est trop clair ma façon de dire ça hein mais je trouve ça assez dingue, donc les propos des SLiens précédents 'allez faire un tour sur SL vous verrez vous mêmes' tombent complétement à l'eau si en 5 ans on est même pas apte à donner une vision du jeu aux autres. Attention ici je te traite pas de déficient mental ou je dit que t'es pas apte physiquement ou mentalement ou je sais trop quoi hein, je dis juste que cette façon de tourner la phrase donne l'impression d'un totalitarisme qui t'empêche de t'exprimer car avec seulement 5 ans de 'jeu' tu n'es pas un majeur (au sens de Kant) capable de t'exprimer sur le monde de SL et qu'il faut réserver ce droit d'expression et de communication aux anciens.

Attention prenez pas ce que j'ai dit comme un troll mais juste comme une impression très désagréable et qui me fait vraiment peur.

----------


## Lundrah

C'est bien là que mon avis est divergeant de pas mal des autres résidents de Sl. Pour moi SL est un jeu, rien de plus. On y pratique un RP qui est celui de "la vie dont je rêve a travers un avatar". 

Je m'y amuse je fais ce qui me passe par la tête j'ai assez peu de contact avec les autres in game, parce qu'il y a "des histoires" entre membres qui me saoulent vraiment.

Il y a cette histoire de sentiments incontrôlés et incontrôlables qui fait que les gens se disputent beaucoup, j'ai un cercle d'amis assez fermé et j'évite autant que faire se peut le reste de la communauté.

Je ne suis pas dans SL pour me faire de l'argent ni des relations, je viens me distraire. Mon avatar a pas mal de points commun avec moi, mais je ne mesure pas 2m15 RL  (c'est la taille que ferait mon av en RL lol) et ma poitrine n'est pas aussi... généreuse (ben là, je pleure rl en fait !).

Mon pseudo Lundrah date du jour de l'ouverture de WoW, Elfe de la nuit.. un nom qui commence par Lune... lun... ben vite on m'attend pour baffer des loups ...lun....drah et c'est parti !!!
Depuis ce pseudo me suit partout, dans tous les MMO les foras. Il y a eu depuis d'autres Lundrah Hélas, je n'aime pas qu'on s'approprie mon pseudo GRRRRRRRRRRRRR !
Et je suis une nana RL, et ma guilde adorée pour la vie c'est Millenium, une importante guilde française de MMORPG qui défend la France dans les compétitions internationales, bon moi c'est sur WAR et Aion que sont mes persos et je les laisses au repos depuis un certain temps, j'attends WARCRAFT 2 !!!STARCRAFT BROUGRE DE NOUILLE!!!! STARCRAFT !!! tu me le copieras 100 fois pour demain !!! noob va !

J'aime jouer, je suis fan de MMORPG de RPG, je teste tout ce que je peux, j'aime les jeux de stratégie, de simulation, ma collection vous ferait pâlir de jalousie....  ::P: 

Maitriser SL n'est pas une chose facile, il faut sortir de sentiers battus, la plupart du temps on va démarrer sur des SIMs d'accueils il y en a des francos. Une fois les premiers rudiments de maitrise de l'interface effectués, il faut partir à l'aventure. 
Pour les franco qui désirent découvrir le potientiel de créatif offert par SL c'est d'aller à l'école SL, il y a une équipe sympa et dynamique.

Ensuite il y a des lieux de rencontres, ça perso je fuis, parce que ça ressemble plus à une cours de collèges qu'à des rencontres entre adultes...  Beaucoup de nanas célibataires qui cherchent "l'âme soeur", et la compétition est rude ! 
Alors il y a du crêpage de chignon, j'avoue que là souvent on touche le fond, mais c'est un aspect de SL qu'on peut fort bien zapper.
Il faut du temps pour vraiment apprécier cet univers, la première fois que j'y était passée je suis restée environ 3h et pas revenu pendant plus d'un an tant j'avais trouvé ça nase...

Et puis une nuit après un raid très merdique dans WoW j'ai voulu me détendre un peu et suis entrée dans SL et là je suis allée un peu plus loin, j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer des gens supers et je suis restée.
Chaque façon de vivre SL est différente, et à chacun de trouver sa façon d'aborder cet espace qui offre vraiment un très grande liberté, mais il faut persister car ce n'est pas un univers facile à maitriser, il faut vraiment passer du temps à trouver "sa place"...

----------


## Anton

> j'attends WARCRAFT 2 !!!




/thread

----------


## Ashraam

Au vu du post de Lundrah, peut on dire que SL est l'étape suivante après WoW ?  ::ninja:: 

ça expliquerait bien des choses...  :;):

----------


## Mitsuaki

Y'a des raid Millenium sur SL ?  :tired: 
Pour ce qui est d'étape, vu le nombre de fille dessus, c'est ptet la suivante après Les sims ? :taunt:

----------


## Lundrah

Starcratf 2 bien sur...
lol
Ne jamais poster quand on est pas réveillée...
J'avoue qu'elle est bonne celle là...
Bin en général j'émerge après le 3ème café donc ça devrait le faire now...

Et non pas de raid Millenium dans SL ... snif !!!

Je n'arrive pas les persuader que SL c'est bien, ils se fichent de moi, mais il y en a quelques uns qui jouent en toute discrétion de temps en temps dans SL...
WoW a été vraiment très bien dans sa première partie, avant la première extension, je m'y suis beaucoup amusée, et puis pour le rendre plus accessible à la masse le niveau a baissé... Mais je ne vais pas cracher dessus.

Le meilleur MMORPG reste pour moi DAOC, je n'ai jamais à ce jour retrouvé le plaisir que j'ai pu avoir dans ce jeu, celui qui s'en approche le plus c'est Warhammer, mais le lag, les bugs l'ont pratiquement tué.. Aion, pffffffffffff ! je n'aime pas le bashing, je pensais le craft intéressant mais c'est du pipeau et le pvp minable à mes yeux, ce que je préfère c'est le craft, j'adore ça bien plus que la bagarre.... J'adore "a tale in the desert", un jeu de simulation de la vie dans l'égypte antique, il n'y a pas de combats... on fait évoluer la civilisation et puis on efface tout et on recommence....

PS, j'ai tous les sims !!! et oui !
Trop rigolo là aussi de personnaliser son univers.
mais je déteste les FPS !!!
parce que jouer à la gué*guerre moderne, je ne peux pas, trop Réel, trop difficile pour moi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'a quand même un truc qui me chiffonne.

Il me semblait qu'en gros, l'essence du post original est ceci :




> C'est vrai que, d'un point de vue juridique, la question se pose : si contractuellement vous vous engagez à conférer définitivement la propriété d'un bien, fût-il constitué de lignes de codes, à quelqu'un qui vous paye en échange pour cette possession, puis que vous le lui retirez brutalement, vous commettez une violation de votre engagement contractuel. D'un autre côté, peut-on dire que le joueur est vraiment propriétaire d'un bien numérique comme il pourrait l'être d'un "vrai" bien, sous prétexte que c’est ce que l'éditeur du jeu a pu claironner ?


En plus, la question est quand même intéressante.

Or, depuis 10 pages, on débat en gros sur ceci :




> con


Ce ne serait pas un peu hors-sujet (si on considère quand même que l'intitulé est bien "jurigeek", la news écrite par un juriste, et qu'on n'est pas en train de se promener dans la section "flood et débats" du forum) ?

----------


## Daedaal

J'avais un peu la tête dans le CLUF ce matin (normal pour un dimanche  ::P: ), et je viens tout juste d'émerger...

Je me suis référé aux conditions de service telles qu'elles sont définies sur le site de SL, et plus spécifiquement au point 7 qui couvre les aspects relatifs à la propriété intellectuelle des contenus.

Tout d'abord, précisons que ces conditions de service sont rédigées dans un style purement juridique aussi sec que le gosier d'un bébé du Sahel qui - si il est certainement adapté à leur objet - n'offre néanmoins qu'un agrément de lecture fort limité, voire proche du néant (un peu comme un roman de Guillaume Musso). Non que ça nuise grandement à leur clarté, mais leur faible qualité littéraire (et surtout l'absence totale de jeux de mots douteux en leur sein) compromet fortement leurs chances de se voir un jour intégrées à la Pléiade au côté des œuvres complètes de GMB. Et surtout, c'est pas franchement idéal pour commencer un dimanche.

Bref, en jetant un œil cerné (mais vif) à ce texte, qu'est-ce qu'on y trouve ?

D'abord que l'utilisateur doit détenir les droits de propriété intellectuelle appropriés sur les "objets" qu'il introduit dans SL. Ensuite, qu'il conserve ces droits sur l'objet une fois dans SL et heureusement, vu que c'est déjà lui qui paye pour uploader, il ne manquerait plus que Linden Labs lui retire ses droits dans la foulée...

Mais (parce qu'il y a toujours un "mais"), il accorde automatiquement 3 licences sur cet objet :

Une licence qui donne *gratuitement* à Linden Labs le droit (non exclusif) de faire à peu près tout ce qu'ils veulent avec l'objet en question (y compris de le copier, de l'analyser, de le distribuer, de le modifier, d'en dériver d'autres objets...) et ce, dans tout but qu'ils jugeront nécessaire ou approprié pour produire, promouvoir ou développer SL. Bref, ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent.Une licence aux autres utilisateurs de SL, dont la portée peut être contrôlée (possibilité de restreindre la copie, la modification, voire la visualisation en gardant l'objet "privé"), et qui -_à priori_- *peut être payante*.Une licence *gratuite* sur l'image de tout objet qui ne serait pas "privé", avec la possibilité pour Linden Labs et les utilisateurs d'utiliser cette image librement.

En ce qui concerne la possibilité de révoquer l'une ou l'autre de ces licences, c'est encore plus rigolo :
Il est possible d'effacer un objet. L'effacement provoque la fin des licences accordées, mais deux licences subsistent :

La licence concernant la captation de l'image de l'objet (c'est logique, il n'y a qu'en ex-URSS et dans 1984 qu'on modifie le passé en effaçant des personnages des photos  ::rolleyes:: ).La licence accordée à Linden Labs, qui est maintenue pour les copies serveur de l'objet, notamment au niveau des backups effectués et de mesures de débugging (logique aussi).
Là où ça devient assez taquin, c'est que cette révocation des licences ne concerne *que la copie qui a été effacée*... Or Linden Labs a -par défaut- une licence qui lui donne le droit de réaliser des copies de tous les objets. 

Je m'explique...

Imaginons une grande campagne de pub orchestrée par CPC sur SL, avec des jolis badges "I Luv GMB"  ::wub::  réalisés pour l'occasion et distribués à tous les passants/résidents/joueurs/bots croisés par le VRP de CPC. (Oui, je sais... il faut pas mal d'imagination...)
Un changement soudain dans la politique marketing de notre magazine préféré impose d'annuler cette campagne pourtant si originale et d'en effacer toute trace dans la mémoire collective.
On efface donc le badge originel... puis on recherche toutes les copies qui en ont été faites, et on les efface aussi... Reste que Linden Labs a tout à fait pu réaliser une copie, voir une œuvre dérivée... Et là... ::cry:: 

Bon, pour conclure, c'est vrai que tout ce raisonnement est un peu capillotracté. C'est un peu pour le plaisir de grossir le trait, mais c'est surtout parce qu'à partir du moment où des intérêts financiers sont présents dans le "jeu", rien ne sera assez tiré par les cheveux pour faire payer ou éviter de payer devant un tribunal... (et paf... retour au sujet de départ de la news ! Yes !)

----------


## PurpleSkunk

La boucle est bouclée, on peut fermer Internet.

----------


## Reizz

Respect Daedaal, à une minute tu évitais à Jeckyl un post.

Je n'ai pas bien compris dans ton exemple. Tu sembles indiquer que le créateur peut supprimer toutes les instances de ses créations (portées éventuellement par d'autres utilisateurs) comme ça ? sauf celle de LindenLab)
Genre CPC qui fournirait des petit tops bien hype fashion pour ces dames et qui d'un coup les supprimerait ?
J'ai du mal à imaginer que le contrôle du créateur puisse aller jusque là.

Et puis sur le fond, le fait que LB puisse avoir des droits étendus sur les créations des autres si c'est bien écrit dans le cluf c'est accepté. On est chez LindenLabs qui se position un peu comme éditeur de nos créations.

----------


## Freefrag

Mais imaginons qu'un groupe de musique par exemple passe avec la boite "Entreprise A" un contrat d'exclusivité et qu'ensuite ils font un "concert live" dans SL, au niveau des droits de modification et tout le tintouin ca va pas faire un problème ?

----------


## Daedaal

> Respect Daedaal, à une minute tu évitais à Jeckyl un post.
> 
> Je n'ai pas bien compris dans ton exemple. Tu sembles indiquer que le créateur peut supprimer toutes les instances de ses créations (portées éventuellement par d'autres utilisateurs) comme ça ? sauf celle de LindenLab)
> Genre CPC qui fournirait des petit tops bien hype fashion pour ces dames et qui d'un coup les supprimerait ?
> J'ai du mal à imaginer que le contrôle du créateur puisse aller jusque là.
> 
> Et puis sur le fond, le fait que LB puisse avoir des droits étendus sur les créations des autres si c'est bien écrit dans le cluf c'est accepté. On est chez LindenLabs qui se position un peu comme éditeur de nos créations.


De ce point de vue là, mon exemple n'était peut être pas assez explicatif (à ma décharge, je n'ai aucune idée des fonctions disponibles dans les interfaces de SL), mais dans le CLUF, lorsque tu vends (ou que tu donnes, à priori) un objet ou une copie de cet objet, en fait tu ne transfère pas les droits de propriété intellectuelle, mais seulement un droit d'usage et de licensing.




> You acknowledge that when you receive a User Content License you receive  only licensing and use rights:  You therefore do not acquire ownership  of any copies of the Content, or transfer of any copyright or other  Intellectual Property Rights in the Content.


Donc le propriétaire originel me semble rester propriétaire, même de ce qui est détenu par d'autres. Dans ton exemple, si l'interface le permet, il y aurait moyen de retirer en même temps tous ces petits tops siglés CPC des bustes virtuels de ces dames...

(voyeur, va!  ::P:  )

EDIT
En même temps, ça révoquerait le droit d'usage que tu as accordé en vendant/donnant les tops susmentionnés... Je vais regarder un peu plus profond dans le CLUF...

----------


## Daedaal

> Mais imaginons qu'un groupe de musique par exemple passe avec la boite "Entreprise A" un contrat d'exclusivité et qu'ensuite ils font un "concert live" dans SL, au niveau des droits de modification et tout le tintouin ca va pas faire un problème ?


A priori, pas tant que ça: Tu ne "peux" uploader/mettre à disposition *que* ce pour quoi tu possèdes les droits de propriété intellectuelle nécessaires.

Si le contrat d'exclusivité ne permet pas de représentation en dehors de l'accord express de A, le problème est vite réglé, le groupe n'a pas respecté son contrat avec A.
Si le contrat autorise les représentations publiques, il restera à se demander si un concert SL est une représentation publique ou pas...

----------


## Reizz

Bon en gros le cluf de LB fournit aux créateurs un DRM tout ce qu'il y a de classique (le bénéficiaire final ne peut pas copier,vendre, etc...) mais a priori pas de DRM à la steam qui peut faire qu'un créateur te déshabille d'un clic de souris (par contre Linden le peut).

----------


## Nonok

EDIT : Merde j'ai collé que la moitié de mon message. L'important y est, je crois. A part qu'il répond à un mec sur la page 5 alors il n'a plus aucun sens.

Chacun se connecte sur ce Chat 3D pour la raison qui l'intéresse, l'argent, les rencontres, la construction, le sexe, la politique, la publicité... *Attendez, mais c'est pas le principe intrinsèque de l'Internet, serieux ?* Certains joueurs se comportent vraiment comme des putains d'imbus de leurs personne parce qu'ils ont fait un manoir à la con en 3D. Désolé mais un joueur qui crée du contenu en 3D n'est pas un artiste, au mieux un artisan ou une personne humble qui aime sa réalisation (comme un moddeur par exemple).  

La logique "monétaire" qui introduit de l'argent réel dans le jeu est son plus gros problème.* C'est à coup sûr la création d'un univers riche en vrais connards avec son lot d'arnaqueurs, de voleurs et d'enfoirés.* On voit clairement à qui s'adresse ce jeu, à des gens qui ont envie de dépenser leur fric dans des choses qui devraient être gratuites. C'est un peu les mêmes personnes qui achètent des parcelles de la lune, de la pseudo poussière d'étoile, des boites contenant de l'oxygène des montagnes des Alpes...

----------


## spiralzone

> Qu'un jeune chanteur utilise _MySpace_ ou _YouTube_ pour diffuser sa musique, aucun problème. Mais s'il se met en scène à travers un personnage virtuel, il fait semblant.
> 
> Un peintre talenteux IRL mais inconnu et qui n'expose pas va, dans _Second Life_, exposer dans une galerie virtuelle, sous les traits d'un autre (d'un autre qui lui ressemble peut-être). Il *est* peintre mais *fait semblant* d'être un peintre exposé.
> 
> Un groupe qui joue dans de petits bars, en dépit peut-être d'un réel talent, va jouer sur _SL_ dans une salle de concert virtuelle. Les membres du groupe *sont* vraiment musiciens, mais *font semblant* d'être des musiciens qui donnent des concerts en salle.


C'est stupide. Le chanteur sur SL chante avec SA voix, en utilisant SA guitare (ou autre instrument, le groupe aussi.
Pareil pour le peintre, ce sont SES toiles, faites en RL qu'il expose.
Le fait de passer par un avatar, d'utiliser un lieu virtuel ne veux pas dire que l'on fasse semblant.
Le contraire de "virtuel" ce n'est pas "réel", mais "physique". Quelque chose de virtuel peux parfaitement être réel.




> J'insiste pas sur le coté jeu, j'en ai pas la force, je vais me pieuter, surtout devant tant de gaminerie, on a démontré par des posts construits le coté jeu de SL. Tu veux rien comprendre ? Tant pis.
> Sebum et d'autres ont tentés le débat, vous voulez pas rebondir,ok, il ne vous reste plus qu'à partir la queue entre les jambes.


On a démontré, avec des posts construits, nets et clairs que SL était PLUS qu'un jeu, mais vous semblez incapable de le comprendre.
Et non, sebum et d'autre n'ont aucunement tenté le débat. Ils se contentent s'asséner leurs vérités et de camper sur leurs positions, refusant tout argument contraire à leur vérité.
De notre coté, personne n'a affirmé que SL ne pouvait pas être un jeu, seulement que ce n'était pas QUE ça, que ça pouvait être beaucoup de chose d'autre selon la façon que l'on a de l'aborder.
De votre coté, SL ne peut-être qu'un jeu et rien d'autre. Le jour où vous comprendrez que c'est beaucoup plus, alors un grand pas aura été fait.

----------


## Nonok

Mon moi journalistique a envie d'évaluer Second Life pour voir si c'est vraiment de la merde ou si c'est interessable par des gens qui aiment s'amuser. 

Spiralzone, si tu fais les visites guidées, tu me fais signe ? De préférence sans m'insulter de nazi pédophile, je n'ai pas encore pris part à la grande guerre même si j'ai un énorme à-priori sur cette chatbox en 3D.

Après, je ferai un article en toute bonne foi et je décrirai ce que j'ai vu à tout le monde. C'est vrai quoi, on est presque cousins de la pensée vu que je fais dans le roleplay moi aussi avec le mod CanardRP. 

Alors, il se passe quoi maintenant ?

----------


## Baal-84

Y a une critique qui a été faite par GMB (un article que j'ai pas trouvé trop fatiguant pour une fois, peut être la répétition de mots à mon niveau  ::P: ). On peut retenir ou pas le second degré, peu importe, il me semble normal de les laisser répondre.

Maintenant y a deux façons de poster. Soit poster pour faire avance le Shmil...le shmilibili ... enfin voila quoi, soit poster pour défendre un groupe en attaquer un autre. Je trouve la deuxième méthode puérile et sans intérêt, si ce n'est pouvoir cataloguer l'auteur comme un haineux. Et PEU IMPORTE qu'à la base ce soit un canard ou un SLien. Quel est l'intérêt de dire "on est sur notre forum on dit ce qu'on veut" ? On peut quand même essayer d'approcher un maximum de la vérité, quitte à admettre qu'on a peut être eu un jugement hatif (j'ai jamais joué à second life et si ça se trouve je suis complètement à côté de la plaque).

SL c'est un jeu de type bac à sable. Au final il devient ce que les utilisateurs en font, c'est pour ça que 1 c'est difficile à définir si on se limite au résultat, 2 c'est insultant pour les joueurs de tous les mettre dans le même panier en critiquant des dérives qui, par définitions, ne peuvent pas concerner tout le monde.

Maintenant faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte. L'article porte sur les "achats immobiliers" qui se sont transformés en ce qu'on pourrait appeler de l'arnaque, et sur la procédure judiciaire qui a été lancée pour, au final, revendiquer la propriété de quelques lignes de code dans un univers virtuel. Il aurait peut être mieux valu s'y tenir plutôt que de partir dans la guerre "SL est un repaire de con". Surtout en soutenant parallèlement que "con" dans l'article était du second degré et qu'ils n'ont pas à s'en sentir visé ... ?

Les SLien faut arrêter de ne pas pouvoir encaisser une critique. En ce qui concerne l'aspect artistique, c'est pas parce qu'on a quelques amateurs qu'on est un génies artistiques au dessus de toute critique (sinon on est tous des top modèles parce que notre maman nous trouve beau). Et c'est pas parce que des gens font des critiques qui ne vous concernent pas mais à propos du même jeu qu'il faut vous sentir obligés de défendre quelque chose qui n'est pas critiqué. Quel SLien ici a acheté sa propriété ? Quel SLien ici a intenté une procédure judiciaire ?

----------


## spiralzone

> Mon moi journalistique a envie d'évaluer Second Life pour voir si c'est vraiment de la merde ou si c'est interessable par des gens qui aiment s'amuser. 
> 
> Spiralzone, si tu fais les visites guidées, tu me fais signe ? De préférence sans m'insulter de nazi pédophile, je n'ai pas encore pris part à la grande guerre même si j'ai un énorme à-priori sur cette chatbox en 3D.
> 
> Après, je ferai un article en toute bonne foi et je décrirai ce que j'ai vu à tout le monde. C'est vrai quoi, on est presque cousins de la pensée vu que je fais dans le roleplay moi aussi avec le mod CanardRP. 
> 
> Alors, il se passe quoi maintenant ?


Tu t'inscrit, tu m'envois un MP avec ton pseudo SL et je te fais visiter. Pas de soucis.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Alors, il se passe quoi maintenant ?

----------


## Nonok

> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...00/popcorn.gif


On me souhaite pas bonne chance ? Je pourrais peut-être me faire bouffer par une anomalie comme dans S.T.A.L.K.E.R, qui-sait ? C'est peut-être la zone en multijoueur, ou peut-être pas. En tout cas j'y vais tel l'homme prudent et éclairé.

----------


## konoro

> On me souhaite pas bonne chance ? Je pourrais peut-être me faire bouffer par une anomalie comme dans S.T.A.L.K.E.R, qui-sait ? C'est peut-être la zone en multijoueur, ou peut-être pas. En tout cas j'y vais tel l'homme prudent et éclairé.


Bonne chance, hesite pas a nous ramener des screens si tu croise quelque femme poneys.  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur T

J'espère que tu as une bonne bande passante.

----------


## Nonok

> Bonne chance, hesite pas a nous ramener des screens si tu croise quelque femme poneys.


Je vais prendre quelques screens, pour agrémenter un peu. Enfin j'espere ne rien voir de trop gore. Sinon, ça stream comme un poney, donc pas très bien. Toutes les textures sont low-def, malgré ma connexion. Grmbl.

----------


## olih

> Je vais prendre quelques screens, pour agrémenter un peu. Enfin j'espere ne rien voir de trop gore. Sinon, ça stream comme un poney, donc pas très bien. Toutes les textures sont low-def, malgré ma connexion. Grmbl.


N'oublies pas ton sac à dos, ton chapeau et ton fouet, surtout ne parles pas aux étrangers  :Emo:  et ne montes pas dans leur voiture.

Et puis un sandwich et du boudin pour la route au cas ou.

----------


## Anton

3 mois plus tard...



_- C'est bien lui les gars, on a retrouvé Nonok... Putain, je savais que ça finirait mal, ce porno-gay roleplay sur Second Life en immersion ultra-incognito._

----------


## Nonok

C'est... ça commence bien. Au moins, selon l'algorithme de Godwin adapté aux MMO, plus on est moche plus on a un bel avatar alors l'inverse doit aussi fonctionner. Haha, je rigole, j'essaye juste de ne pas tomber dans le moule des bogoss attitude. Le taux de bonnasse au mètre² est forcément illogique et irréaliste, c'est clairement la seconde life là.

EDIT : Ah non putain y a Frite, ma réputation va en prendre un coup
et Sao
et Super Menteur

----------


## Anton

Si tu continues à divulguer les noms des canards infiltrés, quelqu'un va finir par te réduire au silence  ::ninja::  La réputation du forum est en jeu ! (surtout après 10 pages de bordel).

----------


## Nonok

> Si tu continues à divulguer les noms des canards infiltrés, quelqu'un va finir par te réduire au silence  La réputation du forum est en jeu ! (surtout après 10 pages de bordel).


 :B):  En réalité, nous sommes plus d'une centaine sur SL ?

----------


## MystereGomme

> http://uppix.com/f-abeille4bf010870004119e.jpg


Hé... On se ressemble un peu.  :Emo:

----------


## Nonok

On est presque cousins de nez.

----------


## Daedaal

Bon, puisqu'on en est rendu à un tel degré d'infiltration...

A votre avis, il faudra combien de temps avant que quelqu'un ne se dévoue pour créer ce genre de chose dans SL ?


:vaseroulerenbouleparterreenpleurant:

 :^_^:

----------


## Reizz

Refaites nous des avatars style TF2 plutôt.

----------


## Nonok

Ma visite de Second Life aura duré en tout et pour tout environ quarante minutes. Après une création de personnage un peu chaotique et quelques bugs, j'ai réussi à retrouver mon guide. Durant la visite, je n'ai rien vu qui s'apparente à un pénis géant ni à une femme poney. J'ai exploré quelques iles et la plus part étaient assez vides tout de même avec du lag et du temps à charger les textures mais tout est géré en streaming. 




_Mon guide, et deux joueurs dont un qui a un sac Lapin-Crétin._


Sociologiquement, l'avatar a tout de même l'air d'avoir un rôle important dans SL, plus que dans nos jeux, mon perso mutant ayant été très peu abordé quand je me balladais sur *SL*. On dirait que parce que les avatars font des actions commune à une personne humaine, ils sont personnifiés à long terme. J'ai vu ça en regardant des gens au hasard dans une ville que j'ai exploré tout seul tel un aventurier.

J'ai aperçu des personnages humanoïdes à l'aspect bodybuildé ou juste adeptes de la bogossitude ainsi qu'une tonne de personnages d'héroïc fantaisy. C'est plus ou moins ce qu'on trouve en terme de personnages dans un* MMORPG* avec un système de personnalisation de l'avatar qui est complètement chaotique. Au moins la garde-robe et les objets à acheter sont très nombreux (et payants). 


*Second Life* emprunte aux* RPG* et au *FPS* quelques mécaniques primaires mais la comparaison s'arrête là. Ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, la remarque est revenue comme un leit-motiv à plusieurs reprises et c'est vrai. On est plutôt en face d'un* MMO* qui a fusionné avec *Internet Explorer* et un clone foireux de *Gmod*. On peut construire mais l'interface n'est pas très agréable, il y a des bugs et des gens qui déambulent dans tous les sens. En gros c'est la foire et chacun pioche ce qui l'intéresse.

On est assez loin de la logique de divertissement propre aux jeux vidéos donc à nous les forumeurs de CanardPC. J'ai moi-même essayé de comprendre la logique derrière *SL* pour un joueur... Il n'y en a aucune et finalement, coller le nom de "jeu" sur *SL*, c'est se tromper de public.




_Falstaff dirige une association et propose de l'echange de service via SL._


On est loin de l'aspect ludique, plutôt ludo-éducatif. C'est une sorte de *Chatroulette* avec des gens qu'on rencontre au hasard. Parler de métavers c'est quand même con, ça reste un programme qui génère un environnement en 3D et point barre. Alors voila, pas de quoi déclencher une flamewar.

----------


## Reizz

Merci du reportage.
Même si les avatars ont des fringues pas mal, ils ont oublié une ou deux updates graphiques pour les décors depuis que c'est sorti ou c'est sur ton pentium2 ?
L'immersion semble très difficile sans faire beaucoup appel à son imagination pour avoir vraiment un second monde.
Tous les avatars ont des "métiers" pour gagner des lindenbrouzoufs (et acheter ces fameuses baraques de la news) ou on peut quand même se promener toute la journée ?

----------


## spiralzone

> Merci du reportage.
> Même si les avatars ont des fringues pas mal, ils ont oublié une ou deux updates graphiques pour les décors depuis que c'est sorti ou c'est sur ton pentium2 ?
> L'immersion semble très difficile sans faire beaucoup appel à son imagination pour avoir vraiment un second monde.
> Tous les avatars ont des "métiers" pour gagner des lindenbrouzoufs (et acheter ces fameuses baraques de la news) ou on peut quand même se promener toute la journée ?


En effet, SL fait appel à l'imagination de ceux qui l'utilisent, et non nous n'avons pas tous des "métiers" dedans. Certains d'entre nous peuvent par contre faire du bénévolat.

Et Merci à Nonok pour avoir eu le courage de tenter l'expérience.

Edit : Concernant les graphismes, il faut savoir que contrairement à WoW ou autres, où la majeure partie est stockée sur votre ordi ou sur un CD, ceux de SL sont affichés en live, au fur et à mesure de votre progression. Donc en effet, la qualité visuelles peut-être moindre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Faire du bénévolat ? Dans un monde virtuel ? Sérieusement...

----------


## b0b0

Note pour GMB : ne pas toucher aux sectes.

----------


## spiralzone

> Faire du bénévolat ? Dans un monde virtuel ? Sérieusement...


Ben oui. Certains ont des "métiers" sur SL, leur permettant de gagner quelques L$, d'autre partagent leurs connaissances, aident les autres résidents sans demander de contrepartie. N'est-ce pas là du bénévolat ?

----------


## Alab

Dans ce cas là le seul fait de répondre à une question que pose quelqu'un RL ou sur internet devient du bénévolat...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Hier j'ai aidé ma voisine a monter ses courses! Je suis un putain de bénévole, ouh yeah!  ::lol::

----------


## terciperix

Le grand Nonok y a été et en est revenu, alors vous aussi, joueurs de seconde life, suivez le prophète et détruisez le sceau de servitude qui vous lie à cet horrible monde parallèle  :;):

----------


## Nonok

Bon, j'ai pas réussi à faire le heavy sur *SL* alors je l'ai desinstallé. Il faut dire que *Red Dead Redemption* est plus proche de ma vision du monde communautaire. 

Là, quand tu t'embrouille avec quelqu'un, c'est à coup de réplique alors que sur RDR, on peut attacher le gars avec un lasso, le traîner accroché à son cheval et le laisser sur la voie ferée puis attendre que le train lui roule dessus et on va boire des bières. Bon, tout ça pour dire que j'attend la sortie de RDR. 

 ::):  Voila la guerre est terminée, vive la paix.

----------


## BigDams

Personnellement je ne pense pas qu'on puisse considérer Second Life comme un jeu, ça n'est jamais qu'un forum en 3D.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bon, j'ai pas réussi à faire le heavy sur *SL* alors je l'ai desinstallé. Il faut dire que *Red Dead Redemption* est plus proche de ma vision du monde communautaire. 
> 
> Là, quand tu t'embrouille avec quelqu'un, c'est à coup de réplique alors que sur RDR, on peut attacher le gars avec un lasso, le traîner accroché à son cheval et le laisser sur la voie ferée puis attendre que le train lui roule dessus et on va boire des bières. Bon, tout ça pour dire que j'attend la sortie de RDR. 
> 
>  Voila la guerre est terminée, vive la paix.


Je demanderais que tous messages parlant de RDR soit synonyme de putain de points dans la putain de face des putains de joueurs consoles qui nous volent les putain de bons jeux du putain de Rockstar !!! 
Ce message de haine n'a rien de personnel et est sponsorisé par le CDQJQSPC : Comité des Demeurés Qui ne Joue Que Sur PC.

----------


## Nonok

> Je demanderais que tous messages parlant de RDR soit synonyme de putain de points dans la putain de face des putains de joueurs consoles qui nous volent les putain de bons jeux du putain de Rockstar !!! 
> Ce message de haine n'a rien de personnel et est sponsorisé par le CDQJQSPC : Comité des Demeurés Qui ne Joue Que Sur PC.


Ah mais ça me fait autant chier que toi qu'il ne sorte que sur console.  :B):

----------


## ERISS

> *Second Life* emprunte aux* RPG* et au *FPS* quelques mécaniques primaires mais la comparaison s'arrête là. Ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, la remarque est revenue comme un leit-motiv à plusieurs reprises et c'est vrai. On est plutôt en face d'un* MMO* qui a fusionné avec *Internet Explorer* et un clone foireux de *Gmod*. On peut construire mais l'interface n'est pas très agréable, il y a des bugs et des gens qui déambulent dans tous les sens. En gros c'est la foire et chacun pioche ce qui l'intéresse.
> 
> On est assez loin de la logique de divertissement propre aux jeux vidéos donc à nous les forumeurs de CanardPC. J'ai moi-même essayé de comprendre la logique derrière *SL* pour un joueur... Il n'y en a aucune et finalement, coller le nom de "jeu" sur *SL*, c'est se tromper de public.


Si Second Life avait été bien réalisé (techniquement, juridiquement et économiquement), nous l'utiliserions tous déjà comme un outil. Bien fait, ça aurait réellement été un "Web2.0". Ca aurait remplacé notre interface internet. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Certes, on peut utiliser SL à des fins de communication ou d'art, et les MMO classiques peuvent être utilisés ainsi aussi dans une moindre mesure. Mais, sans ces quelques animations professionnelles, ou artistiques, et sans public joueur là pour se divertir, SL serait mort...
Pour du sérieux, il faut lancer dans SL une opération limitée à données non sensibles, ce qui limite beaucoup une activité professionnelle pérenne RL...
La manière la plus sage d'utiliser SL, c'est d'y jouer. Et comme a vu Nonok, comme jeu ça ne ressemble à rien.

----------


## Pet

Bonsoir les amis,

J'ai réinstallé SL pour voir les évolutions mises en place, je me téléporte sur la première île qui ressort de ma recherche "france", et je tombe sur..



.. un gars sur le voice chat qui discute avec une miss de ces deux canards pris en photo. Je n'ai écouté que mon courage et j'ai lançé un print screen + Paint pour vous faire partager l'instant :smile:

Ça ne fait pas avancer le débat pour autant. Bonne soirée à tous  ::):

----------


## Elenia Boucher

Bonsoir toutes et tous
Pardonnez moi d'avoir coupez vos post et de ne pas quoter tout le monde mais cela aurait fait trop long




> Dites, je viens de relire quelques pages et vous savez quoi ? J'ai presque envie de défendre SL. Enfin je veux dire, de le défendre contre ses utilisateurs. Parce que même si c'est un truc souvent hype, creux et sans intérêt, c'est quand même une interface intéressante.
> ....
> Alors que si on enlève la couche de hype bobo et la prétention de bon nombre de ses utilisateurs, le côté "métavers" de mes fesses, et tout ce qui s'ensuit, c'est quand même pas mal. C'est un immense bac à sable, un _Garry's Mod_ MMO. Je viens de regarder sur le forum JOL, apparemment il supportera bientôt (ou supporte déjà, je sais pas) les scripts en C#, ça devrait permettre de faire des choses assez puissantes. Si ce machin était occupé par des joueurs, des mecs qui ont fait leurs classes sur le modding et sont conscients de seulement *jouer*, sans autre prétention, il y aurait sûrement moyen d'en faire quelque chose d'intéressant. Vous imaginez un immense musée, bâti juste à côté de celui de je ne sais quel artiste branché semi-virtuel à la noix, mais dans lequel on exposerait uniquement les œuvres de b0b0 ?
> ...
> Je n'ai jamais pensé qu'SL était de la merde, seulement un truc sans intérêt. Maintenant je me dis que c'est un énorme potentiel gâché.
> ...


J'ai laisser le milieu pour ne pas enlever l'essence de ton post Sebum. Bien que n'étant pas d'accord je vois que la compréhension avance et je te suis sur le fait qu'il y a du gachis.




> Plutôt que de nous rabâcher sans cesse que Second Life n'est pas qu'un jeu, si tu sortais des arguments dans ce sens ?





> ...
> ...*fait semblant* d'être un soldat.
> ...*fait semblant* d'être un peintre exposé.
> ...*font semblant* d'être des musiciens qui donnent des concerts en salle.
> ...


Les arguments arrivent, et c'est Sebum avec ces *fait semblant* qui m'a mise sur la piste : SL est avant tout une *simulation* qui se veut le plus proche du monde réel.
Je vais prendre le système économique : celui-ci est parfaitement complet et opérationnel : il produit de la valeur ajoutée (les articles que l'on créé et que l'on vend, ou les services), il y a création de valeur (pas par les banques qui n'existent pas pour donner du crédit mais par l'argent réel que l'on injecte dans le système monétaire), fuites des capitaux (l'argent que l'on sort du système). Le montant global des transactions entre résidents ne cesse d'augmenter, pour dépasser le PIB de pays en voie de développement, preuve que la masse monétaire ou que le taux de roulement augmentent. D'ailleurs même Jean-Claude Trichet s'en ai inquiété. En tout cas c'est le seul MMO (pas de P surtout) qui permet de convertir sa monnaie en argent RL et qui as une économie autre qu'en circuit fermé (je suis d'accord que le système d'Eve Online est pas mal, pour répondre à Emualynk).

Un autre exemple : le moteur physique (HAVOK 7); d'accord, d'autres jeux intégre des moteurs physiques aussi bien. Mais on ne peut pas agir dessus. Sur SL, si. On peut tout régler et se livrer à des expérimentations sur la physique, sur l'énergie cinétique par exemple. Quand j'ai découvert ça, je me suis dite que ce serait idéal pour enseigner la physique aux gamins.

Je m'arrête là mais on trouve le même souci de simulation le plus proche du RL dans tous les domaines : social, culturel, ... du fait des résidents ou de Linden. Sans compter l'énorme capacité à simuler ses réves, ses désirs ...

Alors sur SL on simule. D'ailleurs les iles de 256x256m qui composent le monde sont appellé des sims, abréviation de simulateur. Mais simuler n'est pas jouer. Qui prétendrait qu'une simulation d'explosion atomique est un jeu? D'accord, on peut jouer en simulant, et je nie pas la dimension ludique de SL...




> Je suis d'accord que SL a (en théorie) un énorme potentiel.
> Comme il pourrait y avoir plus tard une interface 3D aux forums du web, avec des avatars autonomes si c'est plus pratique (j'en doute).
> Cependant, pour l'instant, SL ne propose pas les outils techniques (logiciels et serveurs) et législatifs pour être un "Web2.0".
> Je suis d'accord pour dire que SL peut être plus qu'un jeu, mais en l'état c'est essentiellement un jeu. C'est un jeu qui peut servir d'outil rudimentaire, mais il sert de palliatif à un outil qui actuellement est manquant(?) (par impossibilité technologique?? politique?).
> Comme les SLiens ont l'impression d'être une espèce d'avant-garde (ce n'est pas tout à fait faux) et qu'ils ne comprennent pas vraiment eux-même pourquoi ça ne peut pas aller beaucoup plus loin, alors ils sont dans une attitude "Vous pouvez pas comprendre!". Normal, comme ils sont enfermés dans la propriété SL qu'ils n'osent remettre en question par peur de comprendre qu'ils ne sont pas dans le lieu d'avant-garde (i.e. lieu de réel potentiel de développement) qu'ils pensaient.
> Pour moi, SL c'est un minitel ludique, et cher, du "Web2.0" (grand mot pour juste une nouvelle génération d'interface logicielle).


Moi je préfére parler du web3.0, tant il y a du chemin à faire. On le verra peut être, quand on aura des serveurs et des débits internet multipliés par 10. SL est un bon début pour se faire une idée cependant. Et a partir de cet été, quand tout le monde sera passé au client de 2éme génération,  se généralisera se que l'on appelle le web on prim : sur des panneaux, des cubes, n'importe quoi on pourra afficher des sites internet interactifs (sauf java) : on aura tout le web à porté de mains d'avatar.




> ...
> Un adulte qui joue c'est un putain d'atardé pour 95% de la pupulation, point.
> 
> Donc dans second life ils esquivent le truc en inventant des mots pompeux qu'il n'y a qu'eux qui comprennent.


 ::XD::  celle là je n'y avait pas pensé. C'est vrai que la population de SL est exclusivement adulte.




> J'avais un peu la tête dans le CLUF ce matin (normal pour un dimanche ), et je viens tout juste d'émerger...
> 
> ...., mais c'est surtout parce qu'à partir du moment où des intérêts financiers sont présents dans le "jeu", rien ne sera assez tiré par les cheveux pour faire payer ou éviter de payer devant un tribunal... (et paf... retour au sujet de départ de la news ! Yes !)


Bravo et merci Daedaal pour cette analyse détaillée : c'est la plus fine (et drole) que j'ai vu, et tu es bien arrivé à la conclusion que nous avions faites: on l'a dans le luc, et bien profond. C'est récent (en Avril). Et ça fait mal. Je te demande l'autorisation de la recopier pour la mettre sur notre forum.




> EDIT : Merde j'ai collé que la moitié de mon message. L'important y est, je crois. A part qu'il répond à un mec sur la page 5 alors il n'a plus aucun sens.
> 
> Chacun se connecte sur ce Chat 3D pour la raison qui l'intéresse, l'argent, les rencontres, la construction, le sexe, la politique, la publicité... *Attendez, mais c'est pas le principe intrinsèque de l'Internet, serieux ?* Certains joueurs se comportent vraiment comme des putains d'imbus de leurs personne parce qu'ils ont fait un manoir à la con en 3D. Désolé mais un joueur qui crée du contenu en 3D n'est pas un artiste, au mieux un artisan ou une personne humble qui aime sa réalisation (comme un moddeur par exemple).  
> 
> La logique "monétaire" qui introduit de l'argent réel dans le jeu est son plus gros problème.* C'est à coup sûr la création d'un univers riche en vrais connards avec son lot d'arnaqueurs, de voleurs et d'enfoirés.* On voit clairement à qui s'adresse ce jeu, à des gens qui ont envie de dépenser leur fric dans des choses qui devraient être gratuites. C'est un peu les mêmes personnes qui achètent des parcelles de la lune, de la pseudo poussière d'étoile, des boites contenant de l'oxygène des montagnes des Alpes...


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, sauf sur la fin (après le gras). L'argent pourri la plateforme: il y a effectivement amené son lot d'escrocs, d'opportunistes et d'esclavagistes. Mais d'autre part, une économie viable est nécessaire pour la faire vivre. Et l'argent est une motivation puissante pour développer et créer (combien de scripts j'aurais laissé tombé si je n'avais pas eu un payement à la fin, car marre de me prendre la tête). Je suis avec intérêt l'essor des OpenSim, ces serveurs privés opensource, assemblés en monde sans monnaie, basé seulement sur l'échange. Hélas, ils ont des problèmes et certains commencent à se demander sérieusement s'il ne va pas falloir y introduire une monnaie. 




> Y a une critique qui a été faite par GMB (un article que j'ai pas trouvé trop fatiguant pour une fois, peut être la répétition de mots à mon niveau ). On peut retenir ou pas le second degré, peu importe, il me semble normal de les laisser répondre.
> 
> Maintenant y a deux façons de poster. Soit poster pour faire avance le Shmil...le shmilibili ... enfin voila quoi, soit poster pour défendre un groupe en attaquer un autre. Je trouve la deuxième méthode puérile et sans intérêt, si ce n'est pouvoir cataloguer l'auteur comme un haineux. Et PEU IMPORTE qu'à la base ce soit un canard ou un SLien. Quel est l'intérêt de dire "on est sur notre forum on dit ce qu'on veut" ? On peut quand même essayer d'approcher un maximum de la vérité, quitte à admettre qu'on a peut être eu un jugement hatif (j'ai jamais joué à second life et si ça se trouve je suis complètement à côté de la plaque).
> 
> SL c'est un jeu de type bac à sable. Au final il devient ce que les utilisateurs en font, c'est pour ça que 1 c'est difficile à définir si on se limite au résultat, 2 c'est insultant pour les joueurs de tous les mettre dans le même panier en critiquant des dérives qui, par définitions, ne peuvent pas concerner tout le monde.
> 
> Maintenant faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte. L'article porte sur les "achats immobiliers" qui se sont transformés en ce qu'on pourrait appeler de l'arnaque, et sur la procédure judiciaire qui a été lancée pour, au final, revendiquer la propriété de quelques lignes de code dans un univers virtuel. Il aurait peut être mieux valu s'y tenir plutôt que de partir dans la guerre "SL est un repaire de con". Surtout en soutenant parallèlement que "con" dans l'article était du second degré et qu'ils n'ont pas à s'en sentir visé ... ?
> 
> Les SLien faut arrêter de ne pas pouvoir encaisser une critique. En ce qui concerne l'aspect artistique, c'est pas parce qu'on a quelques amateurs qu'on est un génies artistiques au dessus de toute critique (sinon on est tous des top modèles parce que notre maman nous trouve beau). Et c'est pas parce que des gens font des critiques qui ne vous concernent pas mais à propos du même jeu qu'il faut vous sentir obligés de défendre quelque chose qui n'est pas critiqué. Quel SLien ici a acheté sa propriété ? Quel SLien ici a intenté une procédure judiciaire ?


Voilà un post plein de bon sens mais qui me semble arrivé après la bataille. Et tu n'as pas pris la peine de lire mon 1er post (10 pages je te comprend). Je m'y suis élevée contre l'article de GMB pas au niveau de la forme (il m'a même fait sourire) mais car il est faux : il n'y a pas eu de spoliation de terrain par Linden. GMB a mélangé 2 choses : la crise immobiliére, qui date de 2007 et qui perdure, mais où beaucoup de spéculateurs ont pris le bouillon (bien fait pour leur gueules ces cons), et la toute récente révision du CLUF, qui lui nous confisque indirectement comme là montré Daedaal la propriété des articles que nous créons dans SL. Pour finir de te répondre, j'ai eu plusieurs terrains sur SL: le 1er, acheté au début de la crise de 2007, j'ai perdu 15€ dessus (soit 50%). Depuis, les terrains s'achétent pour une somme symbolique car ce qui est important c'est d'avoir des gens qui payent régulièrement les charges mensuelles (hé oui il y a toujours une valeur d'acquisition puis des charges mensuelles à régler), et qu'il ne s'agit pas de faire fuir le rare client avec un montant d'achat élevé.




> Le grand Nonok y a été et en est revenu, alors vous aussi, joueurs de seconde life, suivez le prophète et détruisez le sceau de servitude qui vous lie à cet horrible monde parallèle


Bravo au grand Nonok d'avoir osé l'immersion. Et merci d'avoir daigné nous rendre visite. /me se prosterne au pied du prophète. 
Surtout que le compte rendu me parait pas mal objectif. ET IL RECONNAIT QUE SL N'EST PAS UN JEU
Quand au sceau de la servitude, SL est le MMO (surtout pas de P) où j'ai trouvé la plus grand liberté. Mais oui si on pouvait briser le joug de Linden... Voir plus haut ce que je dis des OpenSim.

Aller bonne nuit tout le monde. M'en vais sur SL. Je vous ai consacrer trop de temps mais c'est parce que je pense que vous en valez le coup.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Voilà un post plein de bon sens mais qui me semble arrivé après la bataille. Et tu n'as pas pris la peine de lire mon 1er post (10 pages je te comprend). Je m'y suis élevée contre l'article de GMB pas au niveau de la forme (il m'a même fait sourire) mais car il est faux : il n'y a pas eu de spoliation de terrain par Linden. GMB a mélangé 2 choses : la crise immobiliére, qui date de 2007 et qui perdure, mais où beaucoup de spéculateurs ont pris le bouillon (bien fait pour leur gueules ces cons), et la toute récente révision du CLUF, qui lui nous confisque indirectement comme là montré Daedaal la propriété des articles que nous créons dans SL.


Bon, quand ça veut pas ça veut pas. Alors je le répète une dernière fois. Je n'ai rien mélangé du tout, j'ai relaté ce que la plainte de plusieurs dizaines de pages des 5 américains disait. Alors que les 5 américains se trompent je m'en fous, car je relate leur plainte (même la référence à LINDEN est une dictature vient de la plainte) et c'est ce que le juge aura à trancher.

Non parce que à l'inverse de toi, qui trouve SL si formidable, y'a quand même 5 personnes qui estiment que Linden les a pris pour des bon gros cons au point qu'ils saisissent un juge et réclament des dommages et intérêts. Cela devrait faire réfléchir non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Waouh, violent ce topic...

Juste un petit détail pour certains défendeurs de 2nd Life: vous reprochez à l'auteur de l'article, voire à la rédac' entière, de juger votre loisir sans le connaître vraiment, mais vous faites de même avec le site/mag' sur la base d'un  article qui vous déplaît (vous étiez-où quand fallait défendre les Canadiens, hein HEIN ?  ::ninja:: ).

Je passe sur vos propos sur JoL, certains flirtant avec l'homophobie pure, les rapprochements avec les Talibans (WTF ?) et la bonne vieille suspicion de collusion entre Cpc et DlGamer (_mais lol les promos de DL c'est des jeux bien noté dans Cpc alors que moi j'ai pas aimé, c'est des venduuuuuus_), y'a un sacré florilège de conneries par là-bas aussi...

*note à part, amusant de constater que la théorie du complot de la collusion se fait toujours dans ce sens, il ne viendrait à personne l'idée que Dl fasse des promos sur des jeux justement parce qu'ils sont bien notés, ce serait ôter du grain à moudre à certains...

----------


## Nonok

> Waouh, violent ce topic...
> 
> Juste un petit détail pour certains *défendeurs*


Boutade volontaire ou involontaire ?   :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Volontaire évidemment  :Cigare: 





putainputainputain ne jamais poster le matin avant d'avoir pris un café

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

J'aurai une question de curiosité : les "sims" (régions) sont hébergées par qui ? Linden ? Ou des particuliers sur des serveurs qu'ils paient ? 
Si c'est la seconde option, que se passerait-il si du jour au lendemain un particulier décide de laisser tomber, malgré les L$ que les gens ont payé pour "acquérir" un terrain dessus (sans parler des frais de location, pour un bien acquis  :ouaiouai: ) ?

Donc en gros, c'est quoi le modèle économique ET technique de l'acquisition et de l'usage du bien immobilier sur SL ?  ::O: 

P.S. : Un petit post-scriptum juste pour dire que je ne vois personnellement pas l'intérêt d'aller "vivre" sur SL, si c'est pour se taper les mêmes soucis que dans la vraie vie (crise immobilière, etc.). J'avoue que les relations entretenues entre SL et la vraie vie m'interpellent. Quelqu'un a fait une allusion à Matrix plus haut : SL 2.0 pourrait-il devenir ça ?  ::huh::  On a déjà vu des gens craquer sur WoW et "devenir" leur personnage. SL m'a l'air encore plus propice à ce genre de soucis (comme l'ont noté d'autres Canards). Moi, par exemple, je "joue" la Chose du Maître (et merde, je viens de flanquer en l'air ma couverture pour un jour devenir admin d'Über à cause de vous, merci !  :tired: ), mais je n'irai jamais m'assimiler à cet être bas, vil, mesquin, félon, sans scrupules, malhonnête, délateur à toutes heures, faquin issu de la pire fange qui soit, etc. Je joue avec cette image, point barre.  ::O:  (D'ailleurs, Cacao, même s'il se dit être le Maître des traîtres ne m'arrivera jamais à la cheville.) Sur SL, j'ai l'impression que des gens (je généralise et en même temps restreint, puisque j'ai dit DES et GENS) s'assimilent à leur "avatar", jusqu'à aller avoir des relations amoureuses avec d'autres "avatars" voire les personnes derrière ces "avatars", même s'il s'agit de Jean-Marie, homme de 47 ans, qui joue Alphaminette, jeune cocotte de 21 ans. Même si ça n'en a pas l'air, c'est également une question.  :^_^: 

P.P.S. : J'ai conscience que le cyber-sexe a lieu également sur d'autres supports, comme par exemple World of Warcraft. Mais il me semble différent sur SL de part l'assimilation du personnage par la personne qui le joue. Ce serait la différence entre le téléphone rose et aller place Pigalle. Enfin je crois, j'ai jamais été bon pour les métaphores.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Elenia Boucher

> Bon, quand ça veut pas ça veut pas. Alors je le répète une dernière fois. Je n'ai rien mélangé du tout, j'ai relaté ce que la plainte de plusieurs dizaines de pages des 5 américains disait. Alors que les 5 américains se trompent je m'en fous, car je relate leur plainte (même la référence à LINDEN est une dictature vient de la plainte) et c'est ce que le juge aura à trancher.
> 
> Non parce que à l'inverse de toi, qui trouve SL si formidable, y'a quand même 5 personnes qui estiment que Linden les a pris pour des bon gros cons au point qu'ils saisissent un juge et réclament des dommages et intérêts. Cela devrait faire réfléchir non ?


Mhhhhh serais-tu mieux renseigné que moi ? Je demande à ce que tu cites tes sources. Car moi je me répète les seuls procès dont j'ai connaissance envers Linden concerne la propriété intellectuelle.
Alors c'est sur qu'un procès concernant des terrains n'est pas impossible, Linden virant des comptes pour des raisons parfois très obscures. Depuis 2 ou 3 ans, l'arbitraire de Linden Labs devient très lourd et en fait régléchir plus d'un, d'où le mouvement des OpenSim qui vise à s'affranchir de cette dictature. Avant, Linden était sans doute plus prudent pour ne pas faire fuir les résidents qui pouvait se barrer avec tout leur contenu. Depuis 6 semaines, ils n'en ont plus rien à foutre car leur nouveau CLUF leur permet de dire : "barrez vous, on garde tout". Et ça, c'est le point nouveau, le changement de la régle du jeu qui a à mon avis motivé de nouveaux procès. Ceci étant une supposition je dis peut être une connerie et je demande à voir.
Oui j'aime SL car pour moi cette plateforme, en permettant de simuler tout (et n'importe quoi), permet aussi de reproduire l'univers (en réduit hein) de n'importe quel jeu. C'est en quelque sorte le jeu ultime que j'ai longuement cherché, celui qui les offre tous en un. Las, je suis d'accord que cet énorme potentiel est gaché en grande partie. Pourquoi? Car, au delà des limitations techniques, avec l'énorme liberté dont dispose chacun, tout le monde a sa petite idée de ce qu'il faut en faire et que donc en général on n'arrive pas à se mettre d'accord sur les règles de bases. Par exemple, je pense qu'il y a au moins 20 systèmes de combats différents, pour gérer des points de vie. Si on arrive a réunir 10 personnes autour d'un projet commun c'est le Pérou. Au delà vous passer votre temps à gérer les récriminations et les conflits au lieu de vous amuser, surtout si vous ne faites pas une structure autoritaire.




> Waouh, violent ce topic...
> 
> Juste un petit détail pour certains défendeurs de 2nd Life: vous reprochez à l'auteur de l'article, voire à la rédac' entière, de juger votre loisir sans le connaître vraiment, mais vous faites de même avec le site/mag' sur la base d'un  article qui vous déplaît (vous étiez-où quand fallait défendre les Canadiens, hein HEIN ? ).
> 
> Je passe sur vos propos sur JoL, certains flirtant avec l'homophobie pure, les rapprochements avec les Talibans (WTF ?) et la bonne vieille suspicion de collusion entre Cpc et DlGamer (_mais lol les promos de DL c'est des jeux bien noté dans Cpc alors que moi j'ai pas aimé, c'est des venduuuuuus_), y'a un sacré florilège de conneries par là-bas aussi...
> 
> *note à part, amusant de constater que la théorie du complot de la collusion se fait toujours dans ce sens, il ne viendrait à personne l'idée que Dl fasse des promos sur des jeux justement parce qu'ils sont bien notés, ce serait ôter du grain à moudre à certains...


Je déplore toujours les basses attaques, d'où qu'elles viennent, et chez nous je sais très bien que nous avons notre lot de troll, et que notre modération a beaucoup de pain sur la planche et sévit régulièrement. Mais chez vous, les trolls, avant que nous n'ayons une discussion raisonnable, je me suis demandée si vous n'en faisiez pas un élevage industriel, avec modification génétique et hormones pour qu'ils soient plus velus. Et puis j'ai compris que cela faisait partie du ton de votre journal, et je l'accepte sinon je ne posterais plus ici. Mais je le répète je ne répondrais pas aux basses attaques.
Concernant les notes des journaux tel que le votre sur les jeux qu'ils ont en tests, j'ai toujours trouvé le système suspect, sachant qu'un journal de ce type vit souvent de la publicité des jeux en question. Là dessus, je n'ai jamais vu un jeu mauvais bien noté, mais parfois des jeux quelconques un peu trop surnotés. Disons que cela reste dans la marge d'appréciation personnelle des testeurs, et que les gouts et les couleurs ....

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour en finir avec le léger HS, il y a très peu de pubs de jeux dans le magazine  ::):

----------


## Lundrah

> Waouh, violent ce topic...
> blablabla...
> 
> Je passe sur vos propos sur JoL, certains flirtant avec l'homophobie pure, les rapprochements avec les Talibans (WTF ?) et la bonne vieille suspicion de collusion entre Cpc et DlGamer (_mais lol les promos de DL c'est des jeux bien noté dans Cpc alors que moi j'ai pas aimé, c'est des venduuuuuus_), y'a un sacré florilège de conneries par là-bas aussi...
> 
> *note à part, amusant de constater que la théorie du complot de la collusion se fait toujours dans ce sens, il ne viendrait à personne l'idée que Dl fasse des promos sur des jeux justement parce qu'ils sont bien notés, ce serait ôter du grain à moudre à certains...


Bon...
C'est moi qui ai dit ça, je prends un exemple un seul...
Cities XL qui est toujours en téléchargement http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1100-cities_xl.html....
Le prix n'a pas baissé depuis sa sortie, ni  même fait l'objet d'une news mise à jour... En janvier tous les joueurs de Cities XL ont reçu ce mail de Focus qui gérait les serveurs en ligne... Monte Cristo propose juste aux joueurs le téléchargement gratuit d'un patch pour accéder en mode solo à une partie du contenu réservé au jeu en ligne




> «Trois mois après le lancement du jeu, nous devons admettre que le taux  d'abonnements, plus faible que ce que nous escomptions, ne nous permet  pas de maintenir l'Offre Planète. Le nombre d'abonnés n'est pas  suffisant. Ainsi, c'est avec beaucoup de regret que nous avons décidé de  mettre un terme à l'Offre planète à compter du 8 mars prochain. Dès le  1er février, il ne sera d'ailleurs plus possible d'y souscrire.»


On peut encore jouer en mode solo, mais plus en ligne ce qui déprécie tout de même sérieusement le jeu. 
Ce jeu était mort-né, comme tant d'autres, qui ont aussi été notés de façon correcte par des "testeurs"... Dès que j'ai fait la beta je l'ai compris.
C'est bien pour ça que depuis longtemps je ne me fie plus à ces fameux tests, soit je fais la beta, soit je lis ce que les joueurs ont écris sur le sujet, et là en général j'ai une vue objective de la chose...

Donc vos infos ne sont pas à jour et c'est devenu une sorte "d'arnaque" puisque qu'il n'y a plus de jeu en ligne et qu'il et toujours vendu comme tel.
Vous les testez sur combien de temps vos jeux avant de les noter ?
Parce que je vous jure qu'il ne m'a pas fallu 10 ans pour voir que ce jeu ne valait pas plus de 5.

Je continue mon exploration de vos supers promos ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Donc vos infos ne sont pas à jour et c'est devenu une sorte "d'arnaque" puisque qu'il n'y a plus de jeu en ligne et qu'il et toujours vendu comme tel.
> Vous les testez sur combien de temps vos jeux avant de les noter ?
> Parce que je vous jure qu'il ne m'a pas fallu 10 ans pour voir que ce jeu ne valait pas plus de 5.
> 
> Je continue mon exploration de vos supers promos ?


Pour la durée du test, je n'en ai aucune idée, mais il me semble qu'il y a eu une longue période (bêta + jeu final). 
Ensuite ce n'est pas forcément parce que tu n'as pas accroché que le jeu était mauvais, ça reste facile comme raisonnement. A ce compte on aura toujours des gens pour se plaindre et en tirer des conclusions douteuses...

Sinon je n'ai pas dit que les tests étaient infaillibles, mais de là à en déduire des histoires d'arrangements, y'a un sacré pas. D'autant plus que le jeu a récolté un 7 si je ne m'abuse, rien de transcendant. Et y'avait suffisamment de pages explicatives dans le test (notamment des réserves sur l'avenir du jeu, qui dépendrait en grande partie de la communauté et du online). 

En outre, le jeu est toujours vendu dans un paquet de magasins, collusion avec Cpc là aussi ? Et les autres sites/mag, ils reviennent sur le test qu'ils ont fait 6 mois plus tôt ? 
Bref si tu veux discréditer Cpc, va falloir des arguments plus fiables qu'une simple supposition bancale basé sur un cas vraiment particulier.

PS: Cpc ou Dl ne sont  pas responsable de l'abandon du multi par l'éditeur du jeu, ce n'est pas à eux de faire les modifications marketing.

----------


## Guest14712

> Vous les testez sur combien de temps vos jeux avant de les noter ?
> Parce que je vous jure qu'il ne m'a pas fallu 10 ans pour voir que ce jeu ne valait pas plus de 5.


Ça c'est idiot. Je ne suis pas testeur de jeux vidéo mais j'imagine qu'il y a forcément une part de subjectivité. Même si un bon jeu aura tendance à avoir des bonnes notes ça oscillera forcément entre le moyen, le moyen-plus, le bon, le très bon, suivant les testeurs. Pour s'en convaincre il suffit de jeter un œil à Metacritic, qui recense les tests de jeux d'une palanquée de sites. Cities XL y obtient suivant les sites des notes allant de 50/100 à 82/100.

Donc dire « Cities XL s'est planté, moi je l'avais bien vu dès la bêta et je n'aurais pas mis plus de 5/10 au jeu » c'est complètement à côté de la plaque.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Et c'est surtout très facile, après coup.

----------


## Sim's

> Je continue mon exploration de vos supers promos ?


Ça va tranquille la suffisance ? Et puis s'amuser à chercher le petit truc pour ensuite s'en servir d'argument pour dire que la rédac' est corrompue, c'est quelque peu pathétique. Au passage l'encadré dans la fiche du jeu vient du test paru en novembre dernier. Tu peux aller regarder sur les 3 plus gros sites français de jeu vidéo tu ne verras pas une mise à jour dans leur test, malgré le fait qu'ils aient tous un lien vers une boutique pour acheter le jeu.
J'espère que tu te plains de la même façon auprès des revendeurs de ta ville lorsque tu vois une boite d'un MMO qui n'est plus jouable.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lundrah

> Et c'est surtout très facile, après coup.


 ::wub:: 
Les joueurs qui ont joués n'ont pas aimé ce jeu, cherchez sur les différents foras qui existent... La sanction des joueurs est sans appel, 3 mois après le jeu ferme...
Ce n'est pas que "mon ressenti" là, sinon le jeu serait encore ouvert...

Ce qui prouve que les tests sont, soit bâclés, soit effectués par des gens qui ne s'y connaissent pas, soit qu'ils ménagent l'éditeur en ne disant pas la vérité, le but étant qu'un max de personnes achètent le jeu, tant pis si après il s'avère que c'est un fiasco.

Tous ces tests fait par des magasines "pro" ne valent en général, pas grand chose parce qu'ils ne sont jamais objectifs, je n'ai encore jamais lu un article qui disait : n'achetez pas ce jeu, vous perdrez votre argent, c'est sans intérêt...

Ce n'est pas spécifique à canard PC.

Passionnée de jeux vidéos, je me trompe rarement quand je teste un jeu et que je le trouve vraiment nul... En général les autres joueurs ont le même avis que moi, et je ne me revendique pas comme étant "pro" juste une passionnée...

----------


## olih

> Les joueurs qui ont joués n'ont pas aimé ce jeu, cherchez sur les différents foras qui existent... La sanction des joueurs est sans appel, 3 mois après le jeu ferme...
> Ce n'est pas que "mon ressenti" là, sinon le jeu serait encore ouvert...
> 
> Ce qui prouve que les tests sont, soit bâclés, soit effectués par des gens qui ne s'y connaissent pas, soit qu'ils ménagent l'éditeur en ne disant pas la vérité, le but étant qu'un max de personnes achètent le jeu, tant pis si après il s'avère que c'est un fiasco.
> 
> Tous ces tests fait par des magasines "pro" ne valent en général, pas grand chose parce qu'ils ne sont jamais objectifs, je n'ai encore jamais lu *un article qui disait : n'achetez pas ce jeu, vous perdrez votre argent, c'est sans intérêt..*.
> 
> Ce n'est pas spécifique à canard PC.
> 
> Passionnée de jeux vidéos, je me trompe rarement quand je teste un jeu et que je le trouve vraiment nul... En général les autres joueurs ont le même avis que moi, et je ne me revendique pas comme étant "pro" juste une passionnée...


Cherche Hulk http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1005-Th...ible_Hulk.html.
Chaussette/10 comme note dans le mag.
Etrangement, il y a même un lien vers DLgamer dingue non.

----------


## Archambaut

Critiquer CPC en n'ayant visiblement jamais ouvert le magazine, faut oser, bravo  :;):

----------


## Lundrah

> Ça va tranquille la suffisance ? Et puis s'amuser à chercher le petit truc pour ensuite s'en servir d'argument pour dire que la rédac' est corrompue, c'est quelque peu pathétique. Au passage l'encadré dans la fiche du jeu vient du test paru en novembre dernier. Tu peux aller regarder sur les 3 plus gros sites français de jeu vidéo tu ne verras pas une mise à jour dans leur test, malgré le fait qu'ils aient tous un lien vers une boutique pour acheter le jeu.
> J'espère que tu te plains de la même façon auprès des revendeurs de ta ville lorsque tu vois une boite d'un MMO qui n'est plus jouable.


Oui un test paru en novembre...

Et puis aucun suivi alors que le jeu est proposé en téléchargement à partir de votre site, pas un mot pour signaler les changements...
Un lien vers un site oki, le jeu est encore jouable mais juste en solo, le prix devrait être adapté...

Ensuite tu mets bien le doigt sur le problème, il n'y a jamais de suivi en matière de jeux videos, Combien de fois ai-je pu acheter des jeux injouables payés à prix d'or  ?
Je n'en sais rien mais j'ai appris à rester très méfiante parce que tout de même ce n'est pas donné.
C'est excusable quand on est "pros" ?
Et oui j'ai déjà signalé des jeux qui n'étaient plus jouables dans des magasins. Tu ne le fais pas toi ?

Donc j'écoute les joueurs, pas les "pros"

Si si j'ai déjà acheté Canard PC mais il ne fait pas partie de ceux auxquels je me suis abonnée... Je n'ai pas aimé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En gros tu ne trompes pas quand tu trouves un jeu nul. C'est bien si t'arrives à être en accord avec toi-même  ::ninja::  
Un test n'est jamais objectif, l'objectivité ça reste de la fumisterie. Il y aura forcément les impressions personnelles du testeur dans le test ou alors ça s'appelle un communiqué de presse. Et c'est bien mieux comme ça. Je ne veux pas d'un mec qui me dise _"ouais c'est bien si mais en fait nan mais ça peut aller..."_. Je préfère un bon vieux "_C'est quoi cette merde ?"_
La question n'est pas de savoir quel ou quel testeur  a raison, mais de trouver celui qui possède des goûts en accord avec les tiens histoire de pouvoir t'aiguiller plus facilement.

Edit: qu'appelle-tu un jeu "pas jouable" ? Je n'ai encore jamais croisé en magasin de jeux qui ne soient pas fonctionnels, même plusieurs années après leurs sorties. Mais dans ce cas c'est aussi de la responsabilité du vendeur de savoir ce qu'il a en rayon...

----------


## Anton

Ah non, y a des jeux qui sont objectivement des merdes  ::P:

----------


## sissi

> Cherche Hulk http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1005-Th...ible_Hulk.html.
> Chaussette/10 comme note dans le mag.
> Etrangement, il y a même un lien vers DLgamer dingue non.


Laisse la s'enfoncer dans la crétinerie...
Déesse se fait passer sur son fofo pour la justicière de SL ...

Lis t'elle le mag ? :tired: 
A t'elle vu que la rédac encourage l'indé, n'hésite pas à dire quand il y a des promos ailleurs que sur dl gamer., n'hésite pas à remonter l'info quand un jeu est trop cher face à la concurrence, n'incite pas par le biais de cinquante posts à vanter DL, n'as pas interdit le topic des bon plans, celui sur steam parce qu'ils se trouvent en concurrence avec DL ...
La dernière offre date d'il y a plus de dix jours je crois.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé les gars, vous n'avez pas l'impression de de rejouer la même pièce dans l'autre sens ?
Les défenseurs ont juste changé de camps.

Vous êtes aussi ridicule que des fans de Second Life tentant de convaincre le dernier des trolls.

Merci d'arrêter de nous défendre : on est corrompu, c'est connu et avouez que vous adorez ça.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ah non, y a des jeux qui sont objectivement des merdes


J'aime bien comment le sujet dérive un peu plus comme un sac plastique au milieu de la mer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'aime bien comment le sujet dérive un peu plus comme un sac plastique au milieu de la mer.



Tu sous-entend que ce sujet est néfaste à l'environnement ?

----------


## Anton

Oui, Cacao m'en faisait part en privé  :^_^: 
C'est aussi ça, la magie de CPC  ::love:: 




> Tu sous-entend que ce sujet est néfaste à l'environnement ?


Chaque post de ce topic et les réactions entrainées violent un peu plus les lois de la Nature  :Emo:

----------


## ERISS

> , je n'ai encore jamais lu un article qui disait : n'achetez pas ce jeu, vous perdrez votre argent, c'est sans intérêt...
> Ce n'est pas spécifique à canard PC.
> Passionnée de jeux vidéos,


"N'achetez pas ce jeu" (bon ok, souvent adouci d'un prudent "laisser sa chance au produit?"), ça doit être mentionné au moins une fois tous les 2 ou 3 numéros de CPC.
Passionnée et pas lectrice de CPC? Tu rates le meilleurs.
Ou alors c'est que tu boudes les jeux PC.

----------


## Guest14712

> Les joueurs qui ont joués n'ont pas aimé ce jeu, cherchez sur les différents foras qui existent... La sanction des joueurs est sans appel, 3 mois après le jeu ferme...
> Ce n'est pas que "mon ressenti" là, sinon le jeu serait encore ouvert...
> 
> Ce qui prouve que les tests sont, soit bâclés, soit effectués par des gens qui ne s'y connaissent pas, soit qu'ils ménagent l'éditeur en ne disant pas la vérité, le but étant qu'un max de personnes achètent le jeu, tant pis si après il s'avère que c'est un fiasco.
> 
> Tous ces tests fait par des magasines "pro" ne valent en général, pas grand chose parce qu'ils ne sont jamais objectifs, je n'ai encore jamais lu un article qui disait : n'achetez pas ce jeu, vous perdrez votre argent, c'est sans intérêt...
> 
> Ce n'est pas spécifique à canard PC.
> 
> Passionnée de jeux vidéos, je me trompe rarement quand je teste un jeu et que je le trouve vraiment nul... En général les autres joueurs ont le même avis que moi, et je ne me revendique pas comme étant "pro" juste une passionnée...


Non mais là c'est tout simplement de la merde en barre ce que tu racontes.

« Les gens qui y ont joué n'ont pas aimé le jeu. » Déjà c'est n'importe quoi parce que c'est une généralisation complètement idiote, mais en plus ce n'est pas parce qu'un jeu ne marche pas qu'il n'est pas bon. Il y a bien d'autres facteurs qui rentrent en ligne de compte.

« Ce qui prouve que… » Non, en fait ça ne prouve absolument rien d'autre que ce que toi tu veux bien imaginer.

« Je n'ai encore jamais lu un article qui disait “n'achetez pas ce jeu”. » Alors là c'est le plus idiot de tous les arguments. Des tests de jeux qui disent en substance « c'est de la merde » il y en a des tonnes et des tonnes, dans tous les magazines et sur tous les sites.

Après pour le coup du « passionnée, je me trompe rarement », encore une fois c'est uniquement une vision personnelle et totalement subjective.

Voilà, merci d'être passée, ça nous a fait plaisir.

----------


## ERISS

> Hé les gars, vous n'avez pas l'impression de de rejouer la même pièce dans l'autre sens ?
> Les défenseurs ont juste changé de camps.


Pas tout à fait, l'équivalent serait qu'on aille défendre CPC sur les forums de Second Life.

----------


## Mitsuaki

Vu que vous êtes corrompu jusqu'à l'os, y'a moyen de toucher quelque chose si on vous défends ?   ::rolleyes:: 

(EDIT :Non, pas les points !)

----------


## Anton

> Vu que vous êtes corrompu jusqu'à l'os, y'a moyen de toucher quelque chose si on vous défends ?


Faut voir avec Duff et le topic à b0b0 pour ça.

----------


## Sim's

> Les joueurs qui ont joués n'ont pas aimé ce jeu, cherchez sur les différents foras qui existent... La sanction des joueurs est sans appel, 3 mois après le jeu ferme...
> Ce n'est pas que "mon ressenti" là, sinon le jeu serait encore ouvert...


Ça ne t'est pas venu à l'idée que le système d'abonnement du jeu rebutait la majorité des joueurs ? Pis des bons jeux qui bident ça ne date pas d'hier.




> Ce qui prouve que les tests sont, soit bâclés, soit effectués par des gens qui ne s'y connaissent pas, soit qu'ils ménagent l'éditeur en ne disant pas la vérité, le but étant qu'un max de personnes achètent le jeu, tant pis si après il s'avère que c'est un fiasco.


Les testeurs de jeu vidéo sont soit des branleurs, soit des vendus, bonjour la répartie.  ::O: 




> Tous ces tests fait par des magasines "pro" ne valent en général, pas grand chose parce qu'ils ne sont jamais objectifs, je n'ai encore jamais lu un article qui disait : n'achetez pas ce jeu, vous perdrez votre argent, c'est sans intérêt


Ça risque d'être dur de te l'apprendre comme ça sans préparation, mais l'objectivité ça n'existe pas. Et si tu n'as jamais lu dans un test qu'un jeu ne valait pas la peine d'être acheter, c'est que tu ne dois pas en lire très souvent.




> Passionnée de jeux vidéos, je me trompe rarement quand je teste un jeu et que je le trouve vraiment nul... En général les autres joueurs ont le même avis que moi, et je ne me revendique pas comme étant "pro" juste une passionnée...


Ça va tranquille la suffisance ?²




> Oui un test paru en novembre...
> 
> Et puis aucun suivi alors que le jeu est proposé en téléchargement à partir de votre site, pas un mot pour signaler les changements...
> Un lien vers un site oki, le jeu est encore jouable mais juste en solo, le prix devrait être adapté...


La rédac' a peut être autre chose à faire que de vérifier toutes ses fiches de jeu, surtout que ça prend un temps considérable et que ça n'intéressera qu'une infime minorité de gens.




> Ensuite tu mets bien le doigt sur le problème, il n'y a jamais de suivi en matière de jeux videos, Combien de fois ai-je pu acheter des jeux injouables payés à prix d'or  ?
> Je n'en sais rien mais j'ai appris à rester très méfiante parce que tout de même ce n'est pas donné.
> C'est excusable quand on est "pros" ?


Sauf que pas de bol CPC parle des mises à jour de jeu dans la section News Online. Après si tu ne veux pas retourner à ton magasin un jeu qui n'est pas jouable, c'est ton problème pas celui de la presse spé.





> Et oui j'ai déjà signalé des jeux qui n'étaient plus jouables dans des magasins. Tu ne le fais pas toi ?


J'ai un peu autre chose à faire lorsque je fais mes courses, surtout que j'achète mes jeux uniquement sur le net.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...Je te demande l'autorisation de la recopier pour  la mettre sur notre forum.
> .../...


En toute franchise je crois que ce serait mieux, si tu tiens absolument à diffuser ma prose (ce qu'elle ne mérite *vraiment pas*), que tu fasse plutôt un lien vers le post d'origine. Ça permet de conserver le contexte et ça, c'est *indispensable*.




> .../...
> Je vais prendre le système économique : celui-ci est parfaitement complet et opérationnel : il produit de la valeur ajoutée (les articles que l'on créé et que l'on vend, ou les services), il y a création de valeur (pas par les banques qui n'existent pas pour donner du crédit mais par l'argent réel que l'on injecte dans le système monétaire), fuites des capitaux (l'argent que l'on sort du système). Le montant global des transactions entre résidents ne cesse d'augmenter, pour dépasser le PIB de pays en voie de développement, preuve que la masse monétaire ou que le taux de roulement augmentent. D'ailleurs même Jean-Claude Trichet s'en ai inquiété. En tout cas c'est le seul MMO (pas de P surtout) qui permet de convertir sa monnaie en argent RL et qui as une économie autre qu'en circuit fermé (je suis d'accord que le système d'Eve Online est pas mal, pour répondre à Emualynk).
> .../...


Je crains que malheureusement, en ce qui concerne l'aspect "économique" de SL, tu ne commettes une erreur conceptuelle majeure.

Économiquement, on pourrait considérer que c'est à peu près comme un casino. L'économie de SL *ne génère pas de valeur*. Aucune. Zero. Nada.
Tout au plus peut-on considérer qu'il s'agit d'un système changeant en partie la répartition de richesse entre ses participants (comme un casino, donc). Ce n'est pas parce que tu en sors avec plus de pognon que quand tu y es entré que tu as créé de la valeur.

La masse d'argent entrant dans SL est strictement égale à la masse d'argent sortant de SL (et incluant les "taxes" prélevées par Linden Labs).
L'illusion de création de valeur est basée sur 2 biais:

D'une part, à un niveau individuel, chacun peut réaliser un profit, en vendant plus cher un objet ou un service que ce qu'il lui coûte (et encore, il faudrait faire le calcul complet, et je ne suis pas certain que ceux qui pensent faire du bénef en fassent réellement une fois tous les coûts analytiques pris en compte). Et là, pour prétendre à analyser un système économique, on se trompe d'échelle d'observation.D'autre part, et c'est la clef de toute cette illusion, la *seule* interaction entre SL et le monde économique réel est la possibilité de convertir la monnaie in-game en monnaie réelle. Or cette possibilité est strictement encadrée par les conditions de service de Linden Labs, car le L$ que tu achète n'est pas une unité monétaire, mais une licence d'usage sur un token dont tu peux disposer in-game selon les conditions fixées par Linden Labs. En faisant croire aux participants que le L$ est une monnaie à part entière (d'autant qu'elle en revêt les séduisants atours au sein du jeu), on entretient l'illusion d'être en prise avec l'économie réelle.

Cette dernière partie mériterait qu'on s'y attache un peu plus longuement, et les TOS de SL donnent quelques pistes très intéressantes à ce sujet.

Pour résumer, et paraphraser Sebum -avec plaisir-, dans SL, les participants, via leurs avatars, *font semblant* d'être les acteurs d'un système économique.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Tu sous-entend que ce sujet est néfaste à l'environnement ?


Je sais pas. Je trouve qu'il est assez représentatif des sujets "chauds" et que de la même manière, quand Boulon parlait de miroir tendu aux _résidents_ (j'adore, ça me fait penser à la série le prisonnier), il y a eu aussi un miroir tendu au forumeurs de Cpc... que le sujet dérive par exemple, à un moment, sur "est-ce que Second Life est un jeu?" alors que je vois pas ce que ça apporte tant que ça de savoir si SL est un jeu ou pas. De plus, ça a beaucoup tourné autour de l'art dans SL (SL comme terrain d'expérimentation artistique ou comme vitrine) mais je suis pas si sur que ce soit un bon résumé pour SL. Comme beaucoup de plateformes communautaires ça peut servir à montrer ses propres créations mais c'est pas l'utilisation majoritaire, ni le but premier de ce genre "d'outil".
Je développe pas beaucoup, pas sur que ça vaille le coup...

Bon allez, c'est pas dans le jukebox que je remets une pièce mais dans le flipper.

Ca va être pris pour du gros troll et, franchement, c'est pas mon intention. Pour moi (et je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans Second Life, oui je parle d'un truc dont je n'ai pas une expérience directe, etc...) je crois pas que le truc central ce soit "est-ce que SL est un jeu?" ou "Non mais SL c'est plus que ça, tu vois" voir "SL c'est tellement puissant que l'on pourrait s'en servir pour expliquer la physique quantique aux lémuriens", il y a ce truc de l'art du désœuvrement, un truc pauvre, vide et le fait que des gens s'investissent dedans je trouve ça super triste... De voir comment certains ressentent le besoin de venir défendre ce pré carré (256x256).

C'est juste mon ressenti, mes à priori et je peux me tromper. Je les avais déjà avant ce topic mais les messages postés ici par les Sliens ne m'ont pas vraiment fait voir les choses autrement.
Je voulais enchainer sur le coté miroir et faire un parallèle avec les joueurs (en particulier de mmo où j'ai ce même "ressenti" que pour SL mais, en général aussi, avec les jeux vidéos au sens plus large) mais je n'arrête pas de revenir sur mes phrases.
Bref.
Et quand je dis joueur, c'est pas en haut d'une tour d'ivoire quelconque, bon j'ai pas développé mais disons que je me mets pas en dehors de cette critique.
Mince. Ca sonne comme un truc de fumeur repenti et c'est pas ce que je veux dire.

... mais au final, je m'arrête là.

----------


## nolife

> il y a ce truc de l'art du désœuvrement, un truc pauvre, vide et le fait que des gens s'investissent dedans je trouve ça super triste... De voir comment certains ressentent le besoin de venir défendre ce pré carré (256x256).
> .


 Sur ce point tu as entièrement raison, il y'à une très forte propension à la "tristesse" chez les joueurs de SL. D'ailleurs le nom "secondlife" est assez révélateur, une seconde vie pour échapper à la première. Autant le Gamer aime jouer, autant le Slien fuit sa première vie et dans la majorité des cas n'aime pas les jeux vidéos. C'est une question de génération aussi, sur sl y'a un grande majorité de quadras (et au delà), des gens pour qui le "jeu vidéo" à une connotation très péjorative. Il suffit de voir la façon dont il se défendent de "jouer à un jeu".

Pour la partie "économie" il y'en a très peu qui gagnent de l'argent, mais il y'en a. Pour les autres cela reste une forme d'espoir voir même de justificatif "Je reste sur SL parce que je peux (peut être comme d'autres)gagner de l'argent" Il y' à eu une période de forte spéculation sur seconlife suite à l'annonce des premiers "millionnaires virtuels/réels" et la légende est tenace.

ffice ::o: ffice" />>>

----------


## eystein

> Bon...
> C'est moi qui ai dit ça, je prends un exemple un seul...
> Cities XL qui est toujours en téléchargement http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1100-cities_xl.html....
> Le prix n'a pas baissé depuis sa sortie, ni  même fait l'objet d'une news mise à jour... En janvier tous les joueurs de Cities XL ont reçu ce mail de Focus qui gérait les serveurs en ligne... Monte Cristo propose juste aux joueurs le téléchargement gratuit d'un patch pour accéder en mode solo à une partie du contenu réservé au jeu en ligne
> 
> On peut encore jouer en mode solo, mais plus en ligne ce qui déprécie tout de même sérieusement le jeu. 
> Ce jeu était mort-né, comme tant d'autres, qui ont aussi été notés de façon correcte par des "testeurs"... Dès que j'ai fait la beta je l'ai compris.
> C'est bien pour ça que depuis longtemps je ne me fie plus à ces fameux tests, soit je fais la beta, soit je lis ce que les joueurs ont écris sur le sujet, et là en général j'ai une vue objective de la chose...
> 
> ...





> Hé les gars, vous n'avez pas l'impression de de rejouer la même pièce dans l'autre sens ?
> Les défenseurs ont juste changé de camps.
> 
> Vous êtes aussi ridicule que des fans de Second Life tentant de convaincre le dernier des trolls.
> 
> Merci d'arrêter de nous défendre : on est corrompu, c'est connu et avouez que vous adorez ça.


Tous les lecteurs de Canard Pc savent qu'il touche tous les bourzourf de la vente. Même que il n'y a pas plus tard qu'hier ils vendaient encore des pré-commandes pour Duke Nekem Forever, mais devant la perspicacité de ton analyse et la peur d'être découvert ils ont tout supprimé. (même dans le mag papier l'encre a disparu).




> Mais chez vous, les trolls, avant que nous n'ayons une discussion  raisonnable, je me suis demandée si vous n'en faisiez pas un élevage  industriel, avec modification génétique et hormones pour qu'ils soient  plus velus.


 :Cigare:  CanardPc éleveur de troll depuis 12 générations.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ah ouais donc ça a duré tout le week-end...





> Mhhhhh serais-tu mieux renseigné que moi ? Je demande à ce que tu cites tes sources. Car moi je me répète les seuls procès dont j'ai connaissance envers Linden concerne la propriété intellectuelle.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais alors pas du tout.

----------


## Mitsuaki

Ouaip, même qu'il y'en as qui ont tenté d'avoir une discussion censée et argumentée.

Les salauds.  :Emo:

----------


## Frite

> Mhhhhh serais-tu mieux renseigné que moi ? Je demande à ce que tu cites tes sources. Car moi je me répète les seuls procès dont j'ai connaissance envers Linden concerne la propriété intellectuelle.


http://www.numerama.com/magazine/157...e-virtuel.html

----------


## sissi

La modération est pitoyable. Ils te virent un screen qui prouve que certaines personnes tiennent des propos homophobes, pauvre fogiel, mais ne censurent pas le dit post. Puis se défendent en prétextant de l'humour. En gros, dire con vaudra un gueguerre puérile, avoir des propos homophobes ta fera passer pour le nouveau Coluche

----------


## Daedaal

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/157...e-virtuel.html


Juste pour éviter les débats stériles sur les qualités intrinsèques de la source de l'info, tu aurais quand même pu citer le facsimile de la plainte originale...  ::P:

----------


## nolife

> Juste pour éviter les débats stériles sur les qualités intrinsèques de la source de l'info, tu aurais quand même pu citer le facsimile de la plainte originale...


 Il faut que ce soit une traduction certifiée pour que les Slien puissent l'envisager comme source d'info

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout utilisateur de CanardPC pris à troller comme une merde sur JOL sera puni sur notre forum.

----------


## Septa

Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de réaction ( en tout cas je l'ai pas vu sur le forum ) à l'article sur second-life dans un HS qui racontait la balade d'un rédacteur dans second-life alors que c'était quand même beaucoup plus rigolo.

Ils se vendent si mal que ça les HS de canard pc ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Tout utilisateur de CanardPC pris à troller comme une merde sur JOL sera puni sur notre forum.


Moi ce qui me sidère c'est que tu sois obligé de prévenir à nouveau.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de réaction ( en tout cas je l'ai pas vu sur le forum ) à l'article sur second-life dans un HS qui racontait la balade d'un rédacteur dans second-life alors que c'était quand même beaucoup plus rigolo.
> 
> Ils se vendent si mal que ça les HS de canard pc ?


Non mais il faudrait les vendre dans Second Life pour qu'ils les lisent. Quoique tu me donnes une idée là... :D

----------


## Ashraam

> Tout utilisateur de CanardPC pris à troller *sur* une merde *comme* JOL sera puni sur notre forum.


Fix'd  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Fix'd


Heu, c'est moyen ça...

----------


## RedisAlmostDead

> Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de réaction ( en tout cas je l'ai pas vu sur le forum ) à l'article sur second-life dans un HS qui racontait la balade d'un rédacteur dans second-life alors que c'était quand même beaucoup plus rigolo.
> 
> Ils se vendent si mal que ça les HS de canard pc ?


Bah on s'est dit "c'est du lolage en puissance... laissons venir, faut bien un coup de dégazage de temps à autre". Finalement, une fois, pas deux. C'est quoi HS? Hors Sujet? *sifflote*




> Non mais il faudrait les vendre dans Second Life pour qu'ils les lisent. Quoique tu me donnes une idée là... :D


Pour ca faudrait mettre des sous sur SL et vu l'opinion générale..  ::rolleyes:: 

(je m'autoquote) "j'y pense... au salon du jeu vidéo... va y avoir CPC et JoL non? rhaaa  je veux une place!" ça va moins se la raconter en live  :;): 

@Sissi l'impératrice : tu sera gentil la prochaine fois de t'en tenir au net, il y a suffisamment de porno dessus pour que tu ne vienne pas t'exciter comme un can...iche en rut sur ma jambe. Thx.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> (je m'autoquote) "j'y pense... au salon du jeu vidéo... va y avoir CPC et JoL non? rhaaa je veux une place!" ça va moins se la raconter en live


Je n'ai que faire de ce débat sans fin, mais si tu penses qu'un seul d'entre nous changerait de discours quand il sort du forum, tu t'enfonces le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude.

Nos idées, bonnes ou mauvaises, on les assume toujours et jusqu'au bout. On va pas faire machine arrière parce que dans la vrai vie, c'est un teubé de 2 mètres pour 150 kilos qui nous demande de le faire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, par contre si c'est une obèse qui veut t'embrasser sur la bouche pour te prouver que Second Life n'est qu'amour, comme ça a l'air d'être le cas, je pense que ça pourrait être différent.

Sur ces bonnes paroles, on ferme.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Non, Boulon, non... Pourquoi t'as fermé le joli topic ?

Où est-ce que je vais pouvoir jouer le troll-schtroumpf à lunettes, maintenant ?

----------


## vectra

C'est quoi le problème avec les obèses  :tired:

----------

